# ABD China 2017



## Trina Enmon

planning this next year. Anyone else?


----------



## sayhello

I am!!  Along with CaliforniaGirl09!!

Sayhello


----------



## OKW Lover

Val & I are planning on it.


----------



## DisneyKevin

35 DISers are going in October.

I'm going too!


----------



## tgeorge

I wish I could have made that DIS trip work with my schedule.  The itinerary looked amazing!  Maybe there will be another chance in the future ;-)


----------



## Trina Enmon

DisneyKevin said:


> 35 DISers are going in October.
> 
> I'm going too!


What week are you going? I know some are waitlisted now.


----------



## tgeorge

The DIS trip is full now.  It filled very quickly


----------



## Cousin Orville

Going for the 2nd time in October.  I'm looking forward to spending some extra time in Hong Kong and Shanghai and the parks.


----------



## OKW Lover

Looking forward to that for the first time Kevin!  And we're going to add Tokyo...


----------



## Trina Enmon

OKW Lover said:


> Looking forward to that for the first time Kevin!  And we're going to add Tokyo...


Thats exactly what I want to do. ABD then add Tokyo. I am a single traveler.  Is there is another single traveler out there that is concerning this?


----------



## tgeorge

Trina Enmon said:


> Thats exactly what I want to do. ABD then add Tokyo. I am a single traveler.  Is there is another single traveler out there that is concerning this?



I'll be doing China solo. DH isn't a big traveler, but has agreed to Australia and possibly the Rhine River cruise  2018 or 2019 is when China is on my radar.


----------



## Trina Enmon

tgeorge said:


> I'll be doing China solo. DH isn't a big traveler, but has agreed to Australia and possibly the Rhine River cruise  2018 or 2019 is when China is on my radar.


I have done all but one ABD solo. China ABD is where my heart is for 2017. So excited about both parks on the same trip. If some one is interested for 2017 lets talk


----------



## GerriS

We are booked on 10/22/17 regular ABD trip to China, which also goes to both parks. Can't wait. Plan to add a day at each end (Hong Kong and Shanghai) to get more time in each park. Would love to add Tokyo too.


----------



## AlixaLock

We are booked for June 24-July 6th!  Can't wait!


----------



## Trina Enmon

GerriS said:


> We are booked on 10/22/17 regular ABD trip to China, which also goes to both parks. Can't wait. Plan to add a day at each end (Hong Kong and Shanghai) to get more time in each park. Would love to add Tokyo too.


Thats the trip I am looking at. and yes want to add day before and after to stay longer at each park. Also want to add Tokyo
 after. I have been waiting for all 3 to be available for one long great trip. I travel solo which can really add up with single supplements. I f you have a family member or friend that is looking to join you this might be a more affordable way for them to join me.


----------



## Trina Enmon

Trina Enmon said:


> Thats the trip I am looking at. and yes want to add day before and after to stay longer at each park. Also want to add Tokyo
> after. I have been waiting for all 3 to be available for one long great trip. I travel solo which can really add up with single supplements. I f you have a family member or friend that is looking to join you this might be a more affordable way for them to join me.


ABD Oct 22 2017 is suppose to be a great time of the year for weather. I saw where Oct 14 is full by these Dis Boards.  How about Oct 22 could we fill that one to? This will be my 6th adventure loved them all.


----------



## tgeorge

Agree! I think October should be great weather wise.


----------



## DisneyKevin

GerriS said:


> We are booked on 10/22/17 regular ABD trip to China, which also goes to both parks. Can't wait. Plan to add a day at each end (Hong Kong and Shanghai) to get more time in each park. Would love to add Tokyo too.



We have modified this trip too that we are staying on Hong Kong Disneyland and Shanghai Disneyland property.

While we will be participating in the other things offered as part of the regular Adventure, we will come back to the hotels, allowing our guests access for our entire stay.


----------



## tgeorge

DisneyKevin said:


> We have modified this trip too that we are staying on Hong Kong Disneyland and Shanghai Disneyland property.
> 
> While we will be participating in the other things offered as part of the regular Adventure, we will come back to the hotels, allowing our guests access for our entire stay.



That's what I loved about the itinerary. I really wish I could have made it work with my other 2017 plans. Maybe there will be another in the future


----------



## Trina Enmon

DisneyKevin said:


> We have modified this trip too that we are staying on Hong Kong Disneyland and Shanghai Disneyland property.
> 
> While we will be participating in the other things offered as part of the regular Adventure, we will come back to the hotels, allowing our guests access for our entire stay.


So this hotel stay change ,is that your change or part of the new adventure 2017? That is what I would want, to spent as much time as possible at  Disney parks


----------



## Cousin Orville

Trina Enmon said:


> So this hotel stay change ,is that your change or part of the new adventure 2017? That is what I would want, to spent as much time as possible at  Disney parks



This is just a DIS specific itinerary.  The regular 2017 itinerary uses the Peninsula in Shanghai and Hong Kong...  which are two of the best hotels in the world IMO.  If you want to spend some significant time in the parks I would add some pre and post days.  I think ABD probably spends enough time in HKDL for most of it's guests, but not the die hard parks enthusiasts (which I'm one).  It's tough because the cities of HK and Shanghai are amazing in their on right and you need some time to visit them as well.


----------



## jlbanos17

Trina Enmon said:


> planning this next year. Anyone else?


We are going to be on the July 16th trip!  Can't wait!  We are flying in a few days early to HK for a little taste of the park!


----------



## dvcwink

I missed out on snagging a slot on the DIS trip - so I'll be a single going on the October 22 trip.  Looking into perhaps adding some days in Tokyo and/or Aulani.


----------



## Trina Enmon

dvcwink said:


> I missed out on snagging a slot on the DIS trip - so I'll be a single going on the October 22 trip.  Looking into perhaps adding some days in Tokyo and/or Aulani.


Wow that sounds great Tokyo and Aulani. Going to Aulani from Tokyo is a great idea. That breaks up a long flight. Either way would work going or coming. My only problem I love Aulani so much if it is a the beginning I may never leave. Well I never want to leave anytime. So that really doesn't matter. Are you a DVC member?


----------



## Trina Enmon

dvcwink said:


> I missed out on snagging a slot on the DIS trip - so I'll be a single going on the October 22 trip.  Looking into perhaps adding some days in Tokyo and/or Aulani.


I see you are a DVC member. I have booked Animal Kingdom 25th Anniversary party Sept 13 2016. I also have booked Halloween party Sept 20,
2016. I will be in Florida that week.
First trip to Disneyland 1958 as a child. DVC member 1999


----------



## GerriS

Trina Enmon said:


> What week are you going? I know some are waitlisted now.


Yes, it filled in about 2 mi


DisneyKevin said:


> We have modified this trip too that we are staying on Hong Kong Disneyland and Shanghai Disneyland property.
> 
> While we will be participating in the other things offered as part of the regular Adventure, we will come back to the hotels, allowing our guests access for our entire stay.



I thought the Modified Dis trip was earlier, not the 10/22 departure? We were wait listed on the Dis trip which filled up in less than 10 minutes. Isn't the 10/22 departure the standard tour staying in town (not at parks)?


----------



## Trina Enmon

GerriS said:


> Yes, it filled in about 2 mi
> 
> 
> I thought the Modified Dis trip was earlier, not the 10/22 departure? We were wait listed on the Dis trip which filled up in less than 10 minutes. Isn't the 10/22 departure the standard tour staying in town (not at parks)?


Yes that is correct. 10/22/17 is not staying at the parks. I know a guide told me the hotels we do stay at are amazing. So I may stay before or after  days at both parks. There is so much my head spins. I plan a 3 week vacation which is the longest I have ever taken.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Trina Enmon said:


> Yes that is correct. 10/22/17 is not staying at the parks. I know a guide told me the hotels we do stay at are amazing. So I may stay before or after  days at both parks. There is so much my head spins. I plan a 3 week vacation which is the longest I have ever taken.



The hotels are the best I've stayed at on any ABD.  It's impressive.  As far as HK, you can easily take the train down to HKDL from the hotel, but it does take 45min.  So it's a matter of preference if you are choosing to stay at the ABD hotel for your pre-nights or a HKDL Hotel.  HK itself is kind of rushed in the ABD, so you may want more time in HK itself as well.  We stayed our post nights (at that time) at the ABD hotel in HK, went to HKDL in the morning twice and toured HK in the later afternoon/evening.


----------



## Trina Enmon

Cousin Orville said:


> The hotels are the best I've stayed at on any ABD.  It's impressive.  As far as HK, you can easily take the train down to HKDL from the hotel, but it does take 45min.  So it's a matter of preference if you are choosing to stay at the ABD hotel for your pre-nights or a HKDL Hotel.  HK itself is kind of rushed in the ABD, so you may want more time in HK itself as well.  We stayed our post nights (at that time) at the ABD hotel in HK, went to HKDL in the morning twice and toured HK in the later afternoon/evening.


Great information. These are things I need to know.


----------



## GerriS

Trina Enmon said:


> Thats the trip I am looking at. and yes want to add day before and after to stay longer at each park. Also want to add Tokyo
> after. I have been waiting for all 3 to be available for one long great trip. I travel solo which can really add up with single supplements. I f you have a family member or friend that is looking to join you this might be a more affordable way for them to join me.


Just found out there are 21 people signed up for Oct 22, 2017, so it's a guaranteed go! Yeah!


----------



## GerriS

Cousin Orville said:


> The hotels are the best I've stayed at on any ABD.  It's impressive.  As far as HK, you can easily take the train down to HKDL from the hotel, but it does take 45min.  So it's a matter of preference if you are choosing to stay at the ABD hotel for your pre-nights or a HKDL Hotel.  HK itself is kind of rushed in the ABD, so you may want more time in HK itself as well.  We stayed our post nights (at that time) at the ABD hotel in HK, went to HKDL in the morning twice and toured HK in the later afternoon/evening.


Right now we are thinking of staying pre night at ABD hotel and going to HKDL, so it's good to know easy to get to by train. Post trip we are planning to transfer to a Shanghai Disneyland hotel to get an extra day in the park. Would love to add on Tokyo too. Still under discussion.


----------



## Karen Stevan

I just booked a single trip for China September 3, 2017, which will be my fourth ABD (not counting Aulani's one and only attempt, I think, at getting an Adventure off the ground).  I hadn't even thought of adding on Tokyo, which is a brilliant idea!  I am most excited about visiting HKDL and Shanghai Disneyland and would like to know how much time exactly Disney gives us at each park.


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> I just booked a single trip for China September 3, 2017, which will be my fourth ABD (not counting Aulani's one and only attempt, I think, at getting an Adventure off the ground).  I hadn't even thought of adding on Tokyo, which is a brilliant idea!  I am most excited about visiting HKDL and Shanghai Disneyland and would like to know how much time exactly Disney gives us at each park.


That's a question for ABD, because they just mixed up the itinerary & added Shanghai Disney, so no-one has done this trip yet.  I was thinking of calling ABD, because I'm on the first running of this itinerary in June 2017, so we won't have the benefit of anyone else's experience to go off of...  I also want to know if we'll get VIP Fastpasses or not.

Sayhello


----------



## Karen Stevan

I delayed going on this trip because I wanted to include Shanghai, so I will be anxiously awaiting the report!  September works best for me and I'm hoping the weather will be all right then.  It looks like HKDL is dinner and an evening, which seems very rushed and I'm worried requires a severe attraction edit.  I'm assuming "special Fast Passes" at HKDL means better/faster somehow?  Shanghai Disney appears to be afternoon/evening.  I am wondering if a person needs a full day in each park to experience all the highlights (and majority of lowlights)?  If anyone's been yet, I'd be curious to know.

Karen


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

Karen Stevan said:


> It looks like HKDL is dinner and an evening, which seems very rushed and I'm worried requires a severe attraction edit.  I'm assuming "special Fast Passes" at HKDL means better/faster somehow?  Shanghai Disney appears to be afternoon/evening.  I am wondering if a person needs a full day in each park to experience all the highlights (and majority of lowlights)?  If anyone's been yet, I'd be curious to know.



HKDL is a very small park.  We had 2.5 hours to tour the park before meeting for dinner.  I felt it was more than enough to experience the "major" rides, do some shopping stop along the way to get some great pictures.  The park was not busy at all when we were there so we only ended up using one of the fast passes (which are regular fast passes).  The teenagers rode Space Mountain a few times and used the FPs for that to save 5 minutes (that was the stand-by wait time).  Most of the rides were walk-on as there were no crowds at all.  I'm not sure if the very low crowds had anything to do with the fact that it poured rain all morning and people didn't want to go to the park.  Fortunately for us the rain stopped shortly before we arrived so we had no lines.  There were a few families in our group who wanted to experience more rides so they skipped dinner and continued to enjoy the park.  

Shanghai Disney was VERY busy when we were there (the tickets for our day were sold out weeks in advance) and the lines were unbelievable (there is only 1 FP machine in the park and the line for that was huge -- maybe 30 - 40 minutes).  These crowds were despite a category 5 typhoon warning and rain in the forecast (it did indeed rain for much of our day in the park).  The FP line for Tron was 40 minutes and 35 minutes for Soarin.  There isn't a FP line for Pirates of the Caribbean so we got to enter the exit line with our VIP guide.  As well the park is HUGE relative to HKDL -- according to my iWatch we walked over 8 miles just in the park that day.  In our 6 hours with the private guide we rode almost every single ride (with the obvious exception of the water ride as it was raining) and the zip course.  Tron, Pirates and 1 other we rode twice.  We did not stop for lunch or anything to eat.  

My advice for Shanghai Disney is to book a private guide _if at all possible_ for an extra day in the park.  Otherwise I'd give myself at least 1 extra day to enjoy it in its entirety and get to the park at least a half hour before opening (this is assuming you only have an afternoon there with ABD, which isn't near enough time IMHO).  If you can avoid going on a weekend I think the lines would be shorter but I can't say for sure (we were there on a Sunday).  The park is AMAZING and I hope to go back in the next 3 - 5 years on a *sunny* day!  

Three families in our group skipped the day in Shanghai and went to the park instead; they couldn't get a private guide (they are very popular at this park and sell out 4 months in advance) but said the lines weren't too bad (they went on a weekday).  They took the subway back to Shanghai and met us for the dumpling dinner and the acrobat show. 

I'm happy to answer any other questions you have about either park.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Karen Stevan said:


> I delayed going on this trip because I wanted to include Shanghai, so I will be anxiously awaiting the report!  September works best for me and I'm hoping the weather will be all right then.  It looks like HKDL is dinner and an evening, which seems very rushed and I'm worried requires a severe attraction edit.  I'm assuming "special Fast Passes" at HKDL means better/faster somehow?  Shanghai Disney appears to be afternoon/evening.  I am wondering if a person needs a full day in each park to experience all the highlights (and majority of lowlights)?  If anyone's been yet, I'd be curious to know.
> 
> Karen



I felt the time ABD spent in HKDL was not enough for us.  There were very few rides that accepted FP, but lines generally weren't bad.  We spent most of our time around Grizzly Gulch, Mystic Manor, and a little bit of Fantasyland before dinner.  Many of the teens on our trip skipped dinner to have more park time.  We went back two consecutive mornings, post ABD.  So in total we spent probably a full day there.  It is a very small park.  I think it just depends how crowded rides like Mystic Manor are and how big a Disney Parks enthusiast you are.  Another family stayed a few post nights with us as well, and they didn't go back to HKDL.  So, I think everyone will feel a little bit differently.  I'd recommend more time, and if you decide not to go back into HKDL you'll have more time in HK.  Both HK and HKDL were very brief visits.


----------



## Karen Stevan

Thank you for your helpful responses.  I have the "Unauthorized Guide to Hong Kong Disneyland 2016", but couldn't find a resource for the Shanghai park.  The VIP guide at Shanghai Disneyland sounds like the way to go and I will _definitely_ be exploring that option.  This would allow me to see parades and shows when with ABD the afternoon/evening, and to delay my departure by a day so I can cover the attractions with a private guide.  It would be fun to stay the extra night at the park and fly home from there.


----------



## Karen Stevan

Is it important to spend time at Wishing Star Park?  And is the Toy Story Hotel inconveniently located?  With my time so compressed, it sounds best to bee-line it to the Shanghai Disneyland Hotel after my last breakfast with ABD and meet up with the private guide...any other suggestions as to how to cover the most ground within tour constraints and lack of guide books greatly appreciated!


----------



## Karen Stevan

Trina Enmon said:


> planning this next year. Anyone else?


Hi Trina;
Have you decided to go?  I agree the single supplement is atrocious but my husband is not able to join me. 
I am a huge fan with many Disney experiences under my belt from 1972 and would love to share information about the upcoming adventure.  Three weeks off sounds great to add on that Tokyo component, but I have limited time so will enjoy the tour and add on a Shanghai day as suggested.  I was at Aulani when it opened New Years and it would be the most magical of endings for you.  Four full days there should round out your trip.  That will have to wait for me until I have time for Tokyo!  Thanks for starting this thread!!
Karen


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> Thank you for your helpful responses.  I have the "Unauthorized Guide to Hong Kong Disneyland 2016", but couldn't find a resource for the Shanghai park.  The VIP guide at Shanghai Disneyland sounds like the way to go and I will _definitely_ be exploring that option.  This would allow me to see parades and shows when with ABD the afternoon/evening, and to delay my departure by a day so I can cover the attractions with a private guide.  It would be fun to stay the extra night at the park and fly home from there.


Just thought I'd mention, because I'm in the same boat doing this ABD as a solo, the VIP guide at Shanghai is $2000, irregardless of how many people are in your group.  I'm hoping to find out if I can join in on someone else's group, but I don't know if that's even possible.  So if you don't know anyone else going, the VIP guide might not be a viable solution.  I'll definitely let you know if I find out anything different.

Sayhello


----------



## tgeorge

sayhello said:


> Just thought I'd mention, because I'm in the same boat doing this ABD as a solo, the VIP guide at Shanghai is $2000, irregardless of how many people are in your group.  I'm hoping to find out if I can join in on someone else's group, but I don't know if that's even possible.  So if you don't know anyone else going, the VIP guide might not be a viable solution.  I'll definitely let you know if I find out anything different.
> 
> Sayhello



Too bad all us solo travelers couldn't have found a trip that worked for all of us in order to get together for the VIP guide. It definitely sounds like the way to go. I hope you are all able to find a group to go with. I'll keep my fingers crossed that when it is my turn to go I'm able to sneak into someone's group as well (or win the lottery)


----------



## AquaDame

tgeorge said:


> Too bad all us solo travelers couldn't have found a trip that worked for all of us in order to get together for the VIP guide. It definitely sounds like the way to go. I hope you are all able to find a group to go with. I'll keep my fingers crossed that when it is my turn to go I'm able to sneak into someone's group as well (or win the lottery)



I may be doing this and the california abd solo in 2018... definitely post when you are going - like minded people might come out of the woodwork.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

sayhello said:


> Just thought I'd mention, because I'm in the same boat doing this ABD as a solo, the VIP guide at Shanghai is $2000, irregardless of how many people are in your group.  I'm hoping to find out if I can join in on someone else's group, but I don't know if that's even possible.  So if you don't know anyone else going, the VIP guide might not be a viable solution.  I'll definitely let you know if I find out anything different.
> 
> Sayhello



The *only* issue with joining another group is you may be subject to their whims and fancies.  I don't know how you would work out a fair way to split the time between your priorities and theirs.  The cost is VERY high, of that there is no doubt.  Given the immense popularity of the VIP guides it could even go up in price by next year, who knows.

I can say in retrospect there is *no* way we would've been able to see and do so much if we hadn't had the guide, so money well spent IMO.  The guide also told us that with larger groups they seldom get through the headliners once, especially if there are children in strollers or small children (it's a lot of walking from one end of the park to the other).  I forgot to add to my previous responses that we watched the parade -- they have a roped off area for VIP guests in a key viewing spot.  We arrived just as the floats were arriving at our spot so timing worked out very well for us.  We really enjoyed it and having the priority area was nice, even more so for the reason that there were park benches we could sit and watch from without anyone in front of us!


----------



## tgeorge

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> The *only* issue with joining another group is you may be subject to their whims and fancies.  I don't know how you would work out a fair way to split the time between your priorities and theirs.  The cost is VERY high, of that there is no doubt.  Given the immense popularity of the VIP guides it could even go up in price by next year, who knows.
> 
> I can say in retrospect there is *no* way we would've been able to see and do so much if we hadn't had the guide, so money well spent IMO.  The guide also told us that with larger groups they seldom get through the headliners once, especially if there are children in strollers or small children (it's a lot of walking from one end of the park to the other).  I forgot to add to my previous responses that we watched the parade -- they have a roped off area for VIP guests in a key viewing spot.  We arrived just as the floats were arriving at our spot so timing worked out very well for us.  We really enjoyed it and having the priority area was nice, even more so for the reason that there were park benches we could sit and watch from without anyone in front of us!



Was it just you and your daughter with the guide? I could definitely see how it is beneficial for everyone to have the same thoughts on where to go/what to see and do. I could easily see splitting it with just a couple of people to make it easier to see and do the things we would want.


----------



## tgeorge

AquaDame said:


> I may be doing this and the california abd solo in 2018... definitely post when you are going - like minded people might come out of the woodwork.



Yeah, that's a great idea and I'm sure I will do that. It is looking like 2019 for me. 2018 I have a big 10 year anniversary trip with my husband and then will probably do something a little more reasonably priced (Amalfi Coast or Italy/Switzerland).


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

tgeorge said:


> Was it just you and your daughter with the guide? I could definitely see how it is beneficial for everyone to have the same thoughts on where to go/what to see and do. I could easily see splitting it with just a couple of people to make it easier to see and do the things we would want.



Indeed it was just the 2 of us.  I think that's why we got to do most (if not all) of the rides; we walk fast and had studied the map ahead of our time there so we knew exactly what we wanted to do.  

I forgot to add to earlier posts that dd also had her pic taken with Mickey and Duffy (only had access to a FP line for Mickey; no special access to non-FP characters with the guide but there was no line for Duffy when we were there first thing in the morning).


----------



## tgeorge

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> Indeed it was just the 2 of us.  I think that's why we got to do most (if not all) of the rides; we walk fast and had studied the map ahead of our time there so we knew exactly what we wanted to do.
> 
> I forgot to add to earlier posts that dd also had her pic taken with Mickey and Duffy (only had access to a FP line for Mickey; no special access to non-FP characters with the guide but there was no line for Duffy when we were there first thing in the morning).



You do make an excellent point. Having just a few people with the same interests would definitely make it a better experience. Thanks for that info. I don't think I would have ever considered that. I'd rather pay a bit more and get the experience I want vs saving money and feel like it was a waste.


----------



## sayhello

tgeorge said:


> You do make an excellent point. Having just a few people with the same interests would definitely make it a better experience. Thanks for that info. I don't think I would have ever considered that. I'd rather pay a bit more and get the experience I want vs saving money and feel like it was a waste.


She does make an excellent point, but I could get 2 or 3 extra days at Shanghai Disneyland for $2000.  

Sayhello


----------



## tgeorge

sayhello said:


> She does make an excellent point, but I could get 2 or 3 extra days at Shanghai Disneyland for $2000.
> 
> Sayhello



Oh, absolutely! I'm thinking if I could potentially find 3 others who had similar thoughts on what to see/do, then I would spend $500 and get that experience.  

The company I work for has an R&D site in Shanghai, so if I could ever go and visit, then I could potentially consider spending and extra day or two and do the VIP guide myself, but I think that would be the only way I could do it alone (because then that would be all I'd be paying for)


----------



## sayhello

tgeorge said:


> Oh, absolutely! I'm thinking if I could potentially find 3 others who had similar thoughts on what to see/do, then I would spend $500 and get that experience.
> 
> The company I work for has an R&D site in Shanghai, so if I could ever go and visit, then I could potentially consider spending and extra day or two and do the VIP guide myself, but I think that would be the only way I could do it alone (because then that would be all I'd be paying for)


No chance of me ever getting there for work!  

Sayhello


----------



## tgeorge

sayhello said:


> No chance of me ever getting there for work!
> 
> Sayhello



Well, for me, it is probably wishful thinking considering what I work on,but, I can always hope


----------



## Karen Stevan

tgeorge said:


> Oh, absolutely! I'm thinking if I could potentially find 3 others who had similar thoughts on what to see/do, then I would spend $500 and get that experience.
> 
> The company I work for has an R&D site in Shanghai, so if I could ever go and visit, then I could potentially consider spending and extra day or two and do the VIP guide myself, but I think that would be the only way I could do it alone (because then that would be all I'd be paying for)


I'm not clear what you get for $2,000US, but assumed you were paying for the guide to whisk you effortlessly through each attraction and worthwhile show/parade in a six-hour period.  If everyone invested has a different agenda, it could be tedious.  My plan would be to stay the September 14/17 extra day and either share a VIP guide or be my own.  I'm inclined to go with the fun of successfully navigating the park from start to finish as a personal challenge, however, Shanghai Disneyland is still a bit of a mystery.  I wouldn't want to overlap the ABD time with the VIP experience (by unwittingly watching the parade twice, for example).


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

Karen Stevan said:


> I'm not clear what you get for $2,000US, but assumed you were paying for the guide to whisk you effortlessly through each attraction and worthwhile show/parade in a six-hour period.  If everyone invested has a different agenda, it could be tedious.  My plan would be to stay the September 14/17 extra day and either share a VIP guide or be my own.  I'm inclined to go with the fun of successfully navigating the park from start to finish as a personal challenge, however, Shanghai Disneyland is still a bit of a mystery.  I wouldn't want to overlap the ABD time with the VIP experience (by unwittingly watching the parade twice, for example).



The park is not hard to navigate, especially if you look at a map beforehand.  However you will encounter significant lines -- as I said in a previous post the line just to get FPs (limit of 2 at a time at the ONLY FP machine in the park) is at least 30 - 40 minutes.  Then add another 30 - 40 minutes in the FP line at those attractions and you are already at an hour and half plus walking distance between the rides.  You mention September as a potential date, so factor in the heat and humidity and I'm not sure how much time you want to be hustling back and forth across the park (it's huge).  

What we did with the guide is start at one end (in our case Duffy and Mickey, then straight to the Jet Packs) and work our way around the park riding everything on the way.  At rides with a FP you enter the FP line and wait with everyone else.  Rides without a FP you go in through the exit and board the first available car.  If you happen to wait in a FP line for more than 30 minutes then you get to go in through the exit for a ride of your choice (we chose Tron as the FP line was 40 minutes).  

There is no special access to characters unless they have a FP line.  We were only interested in Mickey and Duffy so it worked out well for us.  Wouldn't work out well if you were with a group who wanted to see all the characters that have FP lines as that would take a lot of additional time.  We started with the guide early (park opened at 8am and we met her at 9) so we managed to avoid most of the crowd that came in between the hours of 10 and noon.  If you choose a later time in the day with a VIP guide the FP lines will be longer.  It's not an exact science and you have to do what works best for you and your family.  When you factor in all of these decisions with others in a group I can see how some may end up not very happy as everyone wants to do different things in the park.  JMHO.


----------



## sayhello

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> The park is not hard to navigate, especially if you look at a map beforehand.  However you will encounter significant lines -- as I said in a previous post the line just to get FPs (limit of 2 at a time at the ONLY FP machine in the park) is at least 30 - 40 minutes.  Then add another 30 - 40 minutes in the FP line at those attractions and you are already at an hour and half plus walking distance between the rides.  You mention September as a potential date, so factor in the heat and humidity and I'm not sure how much time you want to be hustling back and forth across the park (it's huge).
> 
> What we did with the guide is start at one end (in our case Duffy and Mickey, then straight to the Jet Packs) and work our way around the park riding everything on the way.  At rides with a FP you enter the FP line and wait with everyone else.  Rides without a FP you go in through the exit and board the first available car.  If you happen to wait in a FP line for more than 30 minutes then you get to go in through the exit for a ride of your choice (we chose Tron as the FP line was 40 minutes).
> 
> There is no special access to characters unless they have a FP line.  We were only interested in Mickey and Duffy so it worked out well for us.  Wouldn't work out well if you were with a group who wanted to see all the characters that have FP lines as that would take a lot of additional time.  We started with the guide early (park opened at 8am and we met her at 9) so we managed to avoid most of the crowd that came in between the hours of 10 and noon.  If you choose a later time in the day with a VIP guide the FP lines will be longer.  It's not an exact science and you have to do what works best for you and your family.  When you factor in all of these decisions with others in a group I can see how some may end up not very happy as everyone wants to do different things in the park.  JMHO.


Do you know if they had single rider lines?

Sayhello


----------



## notaprincess

I'm also contemplating an ABD China Trip, but am limited to end of June. I usually travel solo and think it might be awesome to do my first ABD to have some company. I was also planning a pre-and post stay to have more time at the Parks (1 HKD and 3 in Shanghai)
The idea of Tokyo is great. I've been 2014 and plan on returning in 2018 as a Japan-only trip again.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

sayhello said:


> Do you know if they had single rider lines?
> 
> Sayhello



Yes, a few of the rides have single rider lines, but a lot of people use them as a way to try to cut down on their time in line (use the single rider line with a friend).  The single rider lines for SDMT and Tron in particular were outrageous.  Can't comment on Roaring Rapids since we didn't do it, but our guide told us that it is a very popular ride and wait times can be up to 90 minutes on a hot and sunny day.  HTH!


----------



## Calfan

Our experience with the private VIP tour at Shanghai Disneyland was largely the same as *WDW*Groupie's*, but with a few differences.  We did the tour in mid-July, after the park had been open just about a month, on a Saturday.  It was just our family of four.  We met our guide at 11:00 a.m. and powered through until just after 5:00 p.m.  We did not stop for lunch or any kind of meal or snack.  We'd had a big breakfast and brought a few munchies with us that we snacked on while walking between attractions.  We did not find quite as long a wait in the FP lines with our guide as did *WDW*Groupie*.  I'd say the longest we waited in line with the guide was 20-30 minutes.  We were able to get on all of the rides we wanted to do with our guide during the tour time and did a couple of the rides twice (Roaring Rapids and Pirates).  One issue we had was that Tron was down most of the day while we were with our guide.  Luckily, it did open up towards the end of our tour, and we were able to sneak it in just before our tour ended.  We ended up with almost no wait for Tron when we went back with our guide once she received word that it had re-opened.  We opted not to do any shows or parades while with our guide and focused exclusively on rides, given the massive wait times, which were 150 minutes for Roaring Rapids and Soarin'.  We went back to SHDL the next day, Sunday, on our own.  We arrived at the park a little after 9:00 a.m. and went right to the FP distribution point. We were able to secure Tron FPs with almost no wait in the FP distribution line.  However, by the time we were eligible to get a second FP, FP distribution had ended for big rides like Soarin' and Roaring Rapids, and those rides were back to their 120-150 minute standby wait times.  But we were able to get on Pirates with only a 30 minute standby wait, and similar at the Chrystal Grotto.  We also waited about 50 minutes to do the Snow White walk-through attraction in the castle.  There is also a ropes course type of attraction that we opted not to wait for given the heat/humidity and hour wait time.  If this one is of interest, I'd suggest seeing what kind of access the guide can get you.  Doing the VIP tour was definitely worthwhile, and I don't regret spending the money at all.  There is no way we would have waited 150 minutes for some of those rides.  I do agree with *WDW*Groupie* that it helps to go in to the tour with a pre-planned idea of what you want to cover with the guide, and to cover the park in a way that makes geographical sense given the enormous acreage.  I also agree that if you share the tour with others, you will really need to make sure you are of the same mind about what you want to accomplish from the tour.  I found it a little odd that the park is so huge, yet there are relatively few rides (I counted 13, I think).  One nice thing is that, given the huge acreage of the park, the walkways are quite wide compared to Disneyland, and the park doesn't feel that crowded when walking around.  There are also far fewer strollers and mobility scooters than you see at DL, so this helps greatly with traffic flow and ease of getting around.  But you will need to be prepared to walk a lot and to move rapidly through the park with the guide if you want to get all of the rides in.  Tron is one of the coolest rides I have ever been on, and an absolute must do at SHDL.  Same with Pirates of the Caribbean Search for the Sunken Treasure, which is an awesome, amped up version of Pirates.  We also really liked Soarin' (largely the same as the new Soarin' Around the World at DL and WDW, but it ends in Shanghai, so worth doing when there) and Roaring Rapids, which is a notch up from Grizzly River Run at DL.


----------



## Karen Stevan

Calfan said:


> Our experience with the private VIP tour at Shanghai Disneyland was largely the same as *WDW*Groupie's*, but with a few differences.  We did the tour in mid-July, after the park had been open just about a month, on a Saturday.  It was just our family of four.  We met our guide at 11:00 a.m. and powered through until just after 5:00 p.m.  We did not stop for lunch or any kind of meal or snack.  We'd had a big breakfast and brought a few munchies with us that we snacked on while walking between attractions.  We did not find quite as long a wait in the FP lines with our guide as did *WDW*Groupie*.  I'd say the longest we waited in line with the guide was 20-30 minutes.  We were able to get on all of the rides we wanted to do with our guide during the tour time and did a couple of the rides twice (Roaring Rapids and Pirates).  One issue we had was that Tron was down most of the day while we were with our guide.  Luckily, it did open up towards the end of our tour, and we were able to sneak it in just before our tour ended.  We ended up with almost no wait for Tron when we went back with our guide once she received word that it had re-opened.  We opted not to do any shows or parades while with our guide and focused exclusively on rides, given the massive wait times, which were 150 minutes for Roaring Rapids and Soarin'.  We went back to SHDL the next day, Sunday, on our own.  We arrived at the park a little after 9:00 a.m. and went right to the FP distribution point. We were able to secure Tron FPs with almost no wait in the FP distribution line.  However, by the time we were eligible to get a second FP, FP distribution had ended for big rides like Soarin' and Roaring Rapids, and those rides were back to their 120-150 minute standby wait times.  But we were able to get on Pirates with only a 30 minute standby wait, and similar at the Chrystal Grotto.  We also waited about 50 minutes to do the Snow White walk-through attraction in the castle.  There is also a ropes course type of attraction that we opted not to wait for given the heat/humidity and hour wait time.  If this one is of interest, I'd suggest seeing what kind of access the guide can get you.  Doing the VIP tour was definitely worthwhile, and I don't regret spending the money at all.  There is no way we would have waited 150 minutes for some of those rides.  I do agree with *WDW*Groupie* that it helps to go in to the tour with a pre-planned idea of what you want to cover with the guide, and to cover the park in a way that makes geographical sense given the enormous acreage.  I also agree that if you share the tour with others, you will really need to make sure you are of the same mind about what you want to accomplish from the tour.  I found it a little odd that the park is so huge, yet there are relatively few rides (I counted 13, I think).  One nice thing is that, given the huge acreage of the park, the walkways are quite wide compared to Disneyland, and the park doesn't feel that crowded when walking around.  There are also far fewer strollers and mobility scooters than you see at DL, so this helps greatly with traffic flow and ease of getting around.  But you will need to be prepared to walk a lot and to move rapidly through the park with the guide if you want to get all of the rides in.  Tron is one of the coolest rides I have ever been on, and an absolute must do at SHDL.  Same with Pirates of the Caribbean Search for the Sunken Treasure, which is an awesome, amped up version of Pirates.  We also really liked Soarin' (largely the same as the new Soarin' Around the World at DL and WDW, but it ends in Shanghai, so worth doing when there) and Roaring Rapids, which is a notch up from Grizzly River Run at DL.


That is a very helpful overview.  Is it unique to this park to pay a guide to "sneak" you on to rides faster, as I've never heard of this before?  What a great job to have! The cost is prohibitive for me solo (and Canadian), but I appreciate how vital it is to avoid line-ups.  I look forward to hearing other reports to help me with my DIY touring plan. My goal is always to see and do everything, with less than a thirty minute wait LOL.


----------



## RSM

Hi Calfan--can you only get 1 FP at a time or can you get more.  Are there any restrictions around timing of FP's?  Thanks.


----------



## Calfan

Karen Stevan said:


> That is a very helpful overview.  Is it unique to this park to pay a guide to "sneak" you on to rides faster, as I've never heard of this before?  What a great job to have! The cost is prohibitive for me solo (and Canadian), but I appreciate how vital it is to avoid line-ups.  I look forward to hearing other reports to help me with my DIY touring plan. My goal is always to see and do everything, with less than a thirty minute wait LOL.



Sorry, bad terminology on my part.  I just meant that we squeezed in a ride on Tron while still with our guide at the very end of our tour.



RSM said:


> Hi Calfan--can you only get 1 FP at a time or can you get more.  Are there any restrictions around timing of FP's?  Thanks.



Yes, you can only get a FP for one ride at a time, and if I recall correctly, you can get another FP once your first one has become good to use (i.e., once the time window opens).  Similar to DL.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

Karen Stevan said:


> That is a very helpful overview.  Is it unique to this park to pay a guide to "sneak" you on to rides faster, as I've never heard of this before?  What a great job to have! The cost is prohibitive for me solo (and Canadian), but I appreciate how vital it is to avoid line-ups.  I look forward to hearing other reports to help me with my DIY touring plan. My goal is always to see and do everything, with less than a thirty minute wait LOL.



I think you can do this at US parks as well.


----------



## Karen Stevan

Douglas Dubh said:


> I think you can do this at US parks as well.


Wow!  Best job ever (next to Disney princess)!  Imagine getting about $300 an hour just to go on a bunch of Disney rides while skipping all the lines. I get people using FastPasses to cut the waiting time, but it feels like cheating to pay someone a bagful of money to get ahead of everyone.  I'm glad they're not "sneaking" in, though.  That would be hilarious, but would also explain the inflated charge for a job I would pay to have!


----------



## Douglas Dubh

I doubt the tour guides get the $300 an hour. But I would think it's a pretty good job.  They probably meet celebrities and such


----------



## GerriS

Karen Stevan said:


> Thank you for your helpful responses.  I have the "Unauthorized Guide to Hong Kong Disneyland 2016", but couldn't find a resource for the Shanghai park.  The VIP guide at Shanghai Disneyland sounds like the way to go and I will _definitely_ be exploring that option.  This would allow me to see parades and shows when with ABD the afternoon/evening, and to delay my departure by a day so I can cover the attractions with a private guide.  It would be fun to stay the extra night at the park and fly home from there.


That's what we hope to do, an extra day at the park at the end of the trip


----------



## GerriS

Are there groups for specific tour departures, similar to the cruise meet ups? We are booked on the Oct 22, 2017 trip.


----------



## sayhello

GerriS said:


> Are there groups for specific tour departures, similar to the cruise meet ups? We are booked on the Oct 22, 2017 trip.


There aren't.   With only 40-ish people at most on a trip, there's rarely enough people on a specific departure to have a separate thread for each.  But there is a Meets thread for each Itinerary.  Here's the one for China:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/china-enchanted-china-meets-thread.2933875/

There's a Sticky at the top of the ABD Forum with a link to all the Meets threads.

Sayhello


----------



## Trina Enmon

Karen Stevan said:


> Hi Trina;
> Have you decided to go?  I agree the single supplement is atrocious but my husband is not able to join me.
> I am a huge fan with many Disney experiences under my belt from 1972 and would love to share information about the upcoming adventure.  Three weeks off sounds great to add on that Tokyo component, but I have limited time so will enjoy the tour and add on a Shanghai day as suggested.  I was at Aulani when it opened New Years and it would be the most magical of endings for you.  Four full days there should round out your trip.  That will have to wait for me until I have time for Tokyo!  Thanks for starting this thread!!
> Karen


This trip is so full of possibilities. It is amazing. That is why a lot  have waited to book till now.
Yes I am planning to go Oct 22 2017. I will go solo. I am DVC member and use points. So the single supplements grips on this trip. If I can find a roommate that leaves those single supplement points to use for post nights and Aulani at the end. Yes it makes the trip long but to travel that far with so much there now is hard not  to try. Yes it is ambitious.


----------



## Trina Enmon

Excited about ABD China 2017. It looks amazing with both parks planning extensive trip to include Tokyo and end with Aulani.  Oct 22 2017 is filling up at this time. Looking for a roommate that is ready for this adventures. Are you out there?


----------



## Karen Stevan

Trina Enmon said:


> Excited about ABD China 2017. It looks amazing with both parks planning extensive trip to include Tokyo and end with Aulani.  Oct 22 2017 is filling up at this time. Looking for a roommate that is ready for this adventures. Are you out there?



Good morning, Trina.  Sounds like the dream trip to me!  I am solo on the September 3rd adventure but am going to bookend the parks an exra day each.  Counting the months now!


----------



## Karen Stevan

Hello anyone.  I am trying to add-on one night at the start of my trip at HongKong Disneyland (September 2nd).  My agent is quoting me $572US for one night! Can this be right?  What are people without an add-on paying?!  (It seems awfully steep to me.)  I am also being told I have to forfeit my hotel transfer from the airport as Disney will not substitute a transport from Disneyland to my ABD hotel unless I schill out an extra $135!  Really??
I am also curious, because I am booking an ABD for the first time from Canada and haven't received any of the usual Disney surprises for an adventure, such as a little welcome in the mail or anything to rev up the excitement factor.  Has Disney just cut this part of the adventure out or is my travel agent missing something on my behalf?
Much appreciated, Karen


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> Hello anyone.  I am trying to add-on one night at the start of my trip at HongKong Disneyland (September 2nd).  My agent is quoting me $572US for one night! Can this be right?  What are people without an add-on paying?!  (It seems awfully steep to me.)  I am also being told I have to forfeit my hotel transfer from the airport as Disney will not substitute a transport from Disneyland to my ABD hotel unless I schill out an extra $135!  Really??
> I am also curious, because I am booking an ABD for the first time from Canada and haven't received any of the usual Disney surprises for an adventure, such as a little welcome in the mail or anything to rev up the excitement factor.  Has Disney just cut this part of the adventure out or is my travel agent missing something on my behalf?
> Much appreciated, Karen


Unfortunately, that could be right.  Pre-days through ABD are *frequently* way more expensive than you could do on your own.

I'm going to try and find my notes for the cost of the pre-day in Hong Kong.  I'm doing both a pre- and a post-day, so the stuff from ABD doesn't list the cost separately.  I don't think it was cheap.  The cost for both the pre- and post- day is $1,118.00, so $572.00 for one night doesn't sound too far off.  If this wasn't China, where I don't speak the language and can't even read the "alphabet", I probably would not have booked it through ABD.

Does the extra day include your tickets?  VIP Fastpasses?  If not, it doesn't sound like you're getting much benefit from booking it through ABD (especially if you lose your transfers, which is one of the main reasons to book through ABD.  Are they transporting you from the DLHK to the Peninsula HK?)  Which hotel are they booking you in at DLHK?

It's still a bit early to be getting stuff for a trip next September.  I haven't seen ABD cut this part.  At this point, all I've gotten (and all I've ever gotten) is emails.  However, ABD *do* have a lot of issues with getting stuff to Canada.  I believe the problems are with Canadian customs.  You may want to check with your Travel Agent and see if she's gotten anything.  I believe, if you want, your TA can instruct ABD to send any of that stuff directly to you instead of to them.  It won't help with the problems with Canadian customs, but at least you'd get stuff right away when it *does* come.

Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

Karen Stevan said:


> Hello anyone.  I am trying to add-on one night at the start of my trip at HongKong Disneyland (September 2nd).  My agent is quoting me $572US for one night! Can this be right?  What are people without an add-on paying?!  (It seems awfully steep to me.)  I am also being told I have to forfeit my hotel transfer from the airport as Disney will not substitute a transport from Disneyland to my ABD hotel unless I schill out an extra $135!  Really??
> I am also curious, because I am booking an ABD for the first time from Canada and haven't received any of the usual Disney surprises for an adventure, such as a little welcome in the mail or anything to rev up the excitement factor.  Has Disney just cut this part of the adventure out or is my travel agent missing something on my behalf?
> Much appreciated, Karen



I would price out your pre night hotels on your own.  As Sayhello said, it's usually cheaper and you should be able to keep your transfer.  If you choose a different hotel (like HKDL rather than Peninsula), you typically have to arrange your own transfer.  I'm very surprised they gave a transfer option at all from HKDL.  $135 is probably what you would pay if you arranged your own private transfer.

Thoughts on Hong Kong...

Option 1 - HKDL should be very easy to taxi to from the airport.  Book it on your own and taxi there, and just taxi from HKDL to the Peninsula.  Language barrier won't be a big issue in HK.

Option 2 - Just go straight to the Peninsula (depending on price) after you get off the plane and then take the subway down to DL.  It's about a 30 min subway ride.  It may be more convenient if you don't have to change hotels.


----------



## Karen Stevan

Thanks for the reply.  The quoted hotel price included nothing; park tickets are less than $60US so that seemed like a bargain.  Interesting the hotel is so high as it is not even peak season and I am spending little time in the room.  I also don't understand Disney skimping on the transfer, after including the trip from the airport to the Penninsula in my package.  I was only wanting to make my own way to the Resort and use my package transfer to meet up with ABD from there.  It's little things like not accommodating my wanting to spend an extra day at the HK resort that makes me cringe.  It's not like the trip is cheap to begin with and Disney saves money if I don't use the transfer and I am intending to spend bucks at the Resort just prior.  I think $600 to stay for one night and then expecting me to get to the Penninsula on my own is petty. Ugh!


----------



## Cousin Orville

Looks like if you booked HKDL Hotel on your own it would be ~$550-600.

As far as the transfer goes, I tend to agree with you.  They should probably do what they do for Backstage Magic guests who are staying at the Grand Californian for their pre nights.   For that trip they include transfers from another hotel (Grand Cali) to Loews Hotel.  I've never known ABD to do that for any other situation.  Twice (France and Northern Italy) I've transferred to the start hotel on my own dime.  It's never bothered me, but yeah seems like they could do a better job at customizing the transfer.  If I ran ABD:  I'd send that transfer special request to the contracted company and if it's a bit more expensive either eat the cost in the name of good customer service or if much higher offer to pass the cost difference to the guest.


----------



## jlbanos17

We are also getting in early for Hong Kong Disney, but we plan to stay the extra nights at The Peninsula Hong Kong, God knows we are moving around a lot once the Adventure gets started we may as well enjoy a few nights of stability at a nice resort.


----------



## sayhello

jlbanos17 said:


> We are also getting in early for Hong Kong Disney, but we plan to stay the extra nights at The Peninsula Hong Kong, God knows we are moving around a lot once the Adventure gets started we may as well enjoy a few nights of stability at a nice resort.


Same here! 

Sayhello


----------



## Karen Stevan

Quick update:  There are no add-ons for the Disney Parks with the ABD, so I had to book HK Disneyland Resort separately and pay full rates. ABD will transfer me from the Resort to the Penninsula, so that is a relief!  I cannot get a transfer on the way home from Shanghai Disney to the airport, however.  I am surprised there isn't an add-on offered for the parks as this seems to be a popular feature.  Hope this helps.


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> Quick update:  There are no add-ons for the Disney Parks with the ABD, so I had to book HK Disneyland Resort separately and pay full rates. ABD will transfer me from the Resort to the Penninsula, so that is a relief!  I cannot get a transfer on the way home from Shanghai Disney to the airport, however.  I am surprised there isn't an add-on offered for the parks as this seems to be a popular feature.  Hope this helps.


I'm surprised, too!

Sayhello


----------



## Tammy-CA

We are on the 7/9/2017 ABD China. Anyone one else going that date?


----------



## Cousin Orville

Karen Stevan said:


> Quick update:  There are no add-ons for the Disney Parks with the ABD, so I had to book HK Disneyland Resort separately and pay full rates. ABD will transfer me from the Resort to the Penninsula, so that is a relief!  I cannot get a transfer on the way home from Shanghai Disney to the airport, however.  I am surprised there isn't an add-on offered for the parks as this seems to be a popular feature.  Hope this helps.




Probably obvious, but when arranging transfers from Shanghai DL to the airport,  make note of which airport you're flying out of.  Pudong is the more convenient one and is more international.  The other airport is likely the one you will fly into Shanghai with ABD.


----------



## GerriS

Cousin Orville said:


> I would price out your pre night hotels on your own.  As Sayhello said, it's usually cheaper and you should be able to keep your transfer.  If you choose a different hotel (like HKDL rather than Peninsula), you typically have to arrange your own transfer.  I'm very surprised they gave a transfer option at all from HKDL.  $135 is probably what you would pay if you arranged your own private transfer.
> 
> Thoughts on Hong Kong...
> 
> Option 1 - HKDL should be very easy to taxi to from the airport.  Book it on your own and taxi there, and just taxi from HKDL to the Peninsula.  Language barrier won't be a big issue in HK.
> 
> Option 2 - Just go straight to the Peninsula (depending on price) after you get off the plane and then take the subway down to DL.  It's about a 30 min subway ride.  It may be more convenient if you don't have to change hotels.





Karen Stevan said:


> Thanks for the reply.  The quoted hotel price included nothing; park tickets are less than $60US so that seemed like a bargain.  Interesting the hotel is so high as it is not even peak season and I am spending little time in the room.  I also don't understand Disney skimping on the transfer, after including the trip from the airport to the Penninsula in my package.  I was only wanting to make my own way to the Resort and use my package transfer to meet up with ABD from there.  It's little things like not accommodating my wanting to spend an extra day at the HK resort that makes me cringe.  It's not like the trip is cheap to begin with and Disney saves money if I don't use the transfer and I am intending to spend bucks at the Resort just prior.  I think $600 to stay for one night and then expecting me to get to the Penninsula on my own is petty. Ugh!




We are planning on staying at Pennisula through ABD for the extra night for between $600-700, and take metro to the park. That way transfers are included to hotel, so it sounds like a wash.


----------



## Karen Stevan

Can anyone tell me what time the group arrives at Shanghai Disneyland on Day 11 of the adventure?


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

The HK Peninsula is a lovely hotel.  I'd highly recommend staying there as opposed to the DL hotel.  Also be sure to book high tea in the lobby - it's world renowned.  When we were there there was a line up for tables (hotel guests don't have to wait -- just people staying at other hotels).  The concierge is top notch - I swear they'd probably take you to the park themselves, they are that good!

WRT to transfers, ABD wouldn't let us have our transfer from the HK Peninsula to the airport because we had to change our flight due to the pending typhoon (we gave them 12 hours notice, but apparently it wasn't enough).  They didn't even try to make a phone call and change the time -- just said too bad, not enough notice, take a cab, have a nice day.  I was not impressed.  A cab wasn't expensive; it's the principle.  One of the reasons I booked the post-nights with ABD was for the transfer!


----------



## AdamEfimoff

I have never stayed at the Pen or even been to China. Did stay at the Four Seasons HK though. Both would be way better than the Disney Hotel. I am waiting for the Aman Shanghai to open


----------



## AdamEfimoff

Karen Stevan said:


> Hello anyone.  I am trying to add-on one night at the start of my trip at HongKong Disneyland (September 2nd).  My agent is quoting me $572US for one night! Can this be right?  What are people without an add-on paying?!  (It seems awfully steep to me.)  I am also being told I have to forfeit my hotel transfer from the airport as Disney will not substitute a transport from Disneyland to my ABD hotel unless I schill out an extra $135!  Really??
> I am also curious, because I am booking an ABD for the first time from Canada and haven't received any of the usual Disney surprises for an adventure, such as a little welcome in the mail or anything to rev up the excitement factor.  Has Disney just cut this part of the adventure out or is my travel agent missing something on my behalf?
> Much appreciated, Karen


Yes that sounds very right for a luxury hotel. Very very right. The Four Seasons in Paris is 1300 dollars a night!


----------



## AdamEfimoff

GerriS said:


> We are planning on staying at Pennisula through ABD for the extra night for between $600-700, and take metro to the park. That way transfers are included to hotel, so it sounds like a wash.


I am not sure what you mean by that


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> Can anyone tell me what time the group arrives at Shanghai Disneyland on Day 11 of the adventure?


This trip hasn't run yet with the new itinerary that includes Shanghai Disneyland, so no one here will be able to answer that question yet.  ABD might have an idea if you call them.  Otherwise, you'll need to wait until mid-June to find out.  

Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

Karen Stevan said:


> Can anyone tell me what time the group arrives at Shanghai Disneyland on Day 11 of the adventure?



We probably spent 2-3 hours at Old Shanghai and the Yu Gardens and it's a ~30min drive to SDL.  So, I'll guess around noon.


----------



## Cousin Orville

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> The concierge is top notch - I swear they'd probably take you to the park themselves, they are that good!



Glad to hear it.  We'll likely be staying there for a couple of days in the Fall and considering a couple of day trips and hard to get dinner reservations.  I'll make a reminder to do the tea.


----------



## GerriS

AdamEfimoff said:


> I am not sure what you mean by that


I


AdamEfimoff said:


> I am not sure what you mean by that


Since we are staying at the ABD hotel transfers from airport to hotel are included even though we are coming in a day early, so the price is similar to staying at Disneyland hotel and then paying for the transfer.


----------



## Karen Stevan

The Peninsula looks amazing, but as a semi-completionist, I want to stay at both the HK and Shanghai Disneyland hotels and think these make perfect add-ons, even if self-created.  ABD will do transport from HK Disney to Peninsula for start of adventure, and the MTR from the airport to the resort looks very easy.  ABD will transfer me at adventure's end to Shanghai Disney, and getting from there to the airport home appears straightforward.  I'll have 1.5 days each park, which should be adequate with lots of planning.  
Resources I'm finding helpful:  The Unauthorized Guide to Hong Kong Disneyland 2016, Definitive Disney - Shanghai Disneyland 2016-2017, Shanghai Disney Resort app


----------



## CaliKris

Karen Stevan said:


> The Peninsula looks amazing, but as a semi-completionist, I want to stay at both the HK and Shanghai Disneyland hotels and think these make perfect add-ons, even if self-created.  ABD will do transport from HK Disney to Peninsula for start of adventure, and the MTR from the airport to the resort looks very easy.  ABD will transfer me at adventure's end to Shanghai Disney, and getting from there to the airport home appears straightforward.  I'll have 1.5 days each park, which should be adequate with lots of planning.
> Resources I'm finding helpful:  The Unauthorized Guide to Hong Kong Disneyland 2016, Definitive Disney - Shanghai Disneyland 2016-2017, Shanghai Disney Resort app


Thanks for the book recommendations!  We are on the China ABD this summer and I have just added both to my Kindle.


----------



## sayhello

Yay!!  Just got my Visa for China!!  I went through the company that ABD suggested (CIBT) and they did a really great job.  Pretty easy overall.  

That much closer to my ABD!!

Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

sayhello said:


> Yay!!  Just got my Visa for China!!  I went through the company that ABD suggested (CIBT) and they did a really great job.  Pretty easy overall.
> 
> That much closer to my ABD!!
> 
> Sayhello



Good to know!  I'll probably use them for mine as well.


----------



## sayhello

Cousin Orville said:


> Good to know!  I'll probably use them for mine as well.


I should mention, the only issue I had was that their instructions/checklist did not list my flight itinerary as something they needed (to verify when I'm actually leaving China).  So I had to download it as a pdf, and upload it to their site for them to include it.  It wasn't a huge problem, except for the fact that I was actually in Las Vegas at the time, so I tried to do it on my tablet, and the pdf came out blurry, so I had to wait until I got to my friend's house & do it on their computer.  Not bad in the grand scheme of things.

Sayhello


----------



## Karen Stevan

I've been tracking the air quality in Beijing and am bringing a smog mask just in case.  I ordered one from Vogmask and am extremely pleased with the product.  Small would fit children.  I ordered medium for my small-ish adult face.  The mask is soft and comfortable and there are lots of nice patterns to choose from.  It molds to my face, providing a good seal against environmental toxins, if needed.  Maybe if I get the word out I won't be the only one in the group looking semi-silly (but safe)!


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> I've been tracking the air quality in Beijing and am bringing a smog mask just in case.  I ordered one from Vogmask and am extremely pleased with the product.  Small would fit children.  I ordered medium for my small-ish adult face.  The mask is soft and comfortable and there are lots of nice patterns to choose from.  It molds to my face, providing a good seal against environmental toxins, if needed.  Maybe if I get the word out I won't be the only one in the group looking semi-silly (but safe)!


So could you provide more detail?  What *is* going on with the air quality in Beijing?  Is it only Beijing?  How is Shanghai?

Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

I found Xi'an to be the worst, but I'm sure it's random.  I brought a few 3M masks in the summer but thankfully didn't need them.


----------



## Karen Stevan

I don't think the air is always a concern but I notice there are many days when an alert is issued for Beijing. According to Lonely Planet, between April 2008 and March 2014, there were only 25 "good" days.  It has something to do with geography and a change in air currents, so that industrial output that used to blow away has become trapped.
I haven't heard anything cautionary about Shanghai.


----------



## Calfan

We were in China from July 2 - 18 last year (Beijing, Xi'an, Chengdu, Yangshuo, Shanghai) and weren't bothered at all by air pollution.  The sky was definitely not bright blue, so the pollution is visible, but it did not bother us to breathe the air (no respiratory issues or itchy eyes, etc.).


----------



## Cousin Orville

Calfan said:


> We were in China from July 2 - 18 last year (Beijing, Xi'an, Chengdu, Yangshuo, Shanghai) and weren't bothered at all by air pollution.  The sky was definitely not bright blue, so the pollution is visible, but it did not bother us to breathe the air (no respiratory issues or itchy eyes, etc.).



This was basically our experience too.  Beijing actually had a couple of clear days with blue skies, but that was after a night of rain.  Pollution was the thickest visually in Xian.


----------



## CrazyZeus1

Karen Stevan said:


> I've been tracking the air quality in Beijing and am bringing a smog mask just in case.  I ordered one from Vogmask and am extremely pleased with the product.  Small would fit children.  I ordered medium for my small-ish adult face.  The mask is soft and comfortable and there are lots of nice patterns to choose from.  It molds to my face, providing a good seal against environmental toxins, if needed.  Maybe if I get the word out I won't be the only one in the group looking semi-silly (but safe)!


Can you share a link?  I'm an over-planner and want to get some as a just-in-case for our October Trip!


----------



## Trina Enmon

Karen Stevan said:


> Can anyone tell me what time the group arrives at Shanghai Disneyland on Day 11 of the adventure?


What are your dates for ABD China?


----------



## CrazyZeus1

sayhello said:


> Yay!!  Just got my Visa for China!!  I went through the company that ABD suggested (CIBT) and they did a really great job.  Pretty easy overall.
> 
> That much closer to my ABD!!
> 
> Sayhello


Question!  Did you use their concierge service or do it yourself through CIBT?  We got passport pics done but NOW I see the size is wrong. GAH!  Visas always stress me out because I'm afraid they'll lose our passports or won't let us in the country.  My husband finally took over our Vietnam visa application because I was a nutterball! hahah


----------



## sayhello

CrazyZeus1 said:


> Question!  Did you use their concierge service or do it yourself through CIBT?  We got passport pics done but NOW I see the size is wrong. GAH!  Visas always stress me out because I'm afraid they'll lose our passports or won't let us in the country.  My husband finally took over our Vietnam visa application because I was a nutterball! hahah


I did it myself through CIBT.  I called CIBT at one point to walk me through some questions I had about the forms and the woman there pretty much told me if I followed their checklist, I was good & the Concierge service wasn't necessary (she stopped just short of saying it was a waste of money).

What I did about the photos was, I went to CVS for the pictures, and asked them to leave them uncut.  Then I sent the larger photos to CIBT, and they trimmed them themselves.  CVS gave me multiple pics, and CIBT sent the ones they didn't use back with my passport.  There's a page in the "kit" they send you that is pretty explicit about what they want picture-wise (ie, size, shoulders showing, ears showing, no smiling, etc).

Speaking of the "kit", make sure you call CIBT and tell them that you are going with ABD, and give them the ABD account # (I'll find that when I get home).  They'll send you a "kit" (a pdf) that has all the forms you'll need (plus some you won't unless you do the concierge service) pre-populated with the info about ABD.  I mentioned earlier, the only thing they didn't mention was that they need a copy of your flight itinerary to show you actually have a flight scheduled to leave China when you say you are.  The email from ABD that shows the hotels & internal flights didn't have *my* flight info on it.

You really can't start the process until 3 months prior to your trip (CIBT didn't have the "kit" for me until then).  They sent me a generic one so I could at least get started getting stuff together.

I have to admit, even though there really was no reason for it, I was pretty nervous they wouldn't grant the Visa.  It was a big relief when they did.

I was also pretty nervous about letting my passport out of my possession, but I really didn't have an option, as there isn't an embassy or consulate anywhere near me.  But it all worked out in the end.  

Sayhello


----------



## Karen Stevan

CrazyZeus1 said:


> Can you share a link?  I'm an over-planner and want to get some as a just-in-case for our October Trip!


No problem:  just noticed news alert about sandstorms in Beijing.  Better safe than sorry.

https://www.vogmask.com/


----------



## Karen Stevan

Trina Enmon said:


> What are your dates for ABD China?



September 3rd to 14th.
It's challenging arriving at noon with the group to Shanghai Disneyland because the FastPasses seem to be gone by then.  I noticed a "Disney Premier Access" option mentioned recently, which I hope is available when I go as it would answer a lot of problems.


----------



## CaliKris

Karen Stevan said:


> September 3rd to 14th.
> It's challenging arriving at noon with the group to Shanghai Disneyland because the FastPasses seem to be gone by then.  I noticed a "Disney Premier Access" option mentioned recently, which I hope is available when I go as it would answer a lot of problems.


I am assuming ABD will give us some Fastpasses at Shanghai Disneyland as they have done in the past at HKDL, but I could be wrong.  We are planning on purchasing the "Premiere Access" pass on one of our post ABD days when we will visit Shanghai Disneyland on our own.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

CaliKris said:


> I am assuming ABD will give us some Fastpasses at Shanghai Disneyland as they have done in the past at HKDL, but I could be wrong.  We are planning on purchasing the "Premiere Access" pass on one of our post ABD days when we will visit Shanghai Disneyland on our own.


I'm assuming this, too  I believe the winter ABD group that ditched the regular itinerary for SD had some pixie dust in this regard. I'd be surprised if the regular tours don't. I think we're going to purchase that, too, on our post day.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I'm assuming this, too  I believe the winter ABD group that ditched the regular itinerary for SD had some pixie dust in this regard. I'd be surprised if the regular tours don't. I think we're going to purchase that, too, on our post day.



Just be aware that the FP lines at both Soarin' and Tron were 90 minutes long past 11:00am (when we arrived at opening Tron quickly went to 30 minutes and Soarin' was 40 minutes -- we made a pit stops to see Duffy and Mickey before hitting the rides ).  Our private guide said the lines can go up to 120 minutes later in the day.  Also there is no FP line for Pirates and that is a very long queue as well.  The distance between rides is also a bit of a challenge (they are quite spread out).  Plan your time accordingly to what you prioritize.  The ones I mentioned (Tron, Soarin' and Pirates) are probably the most popular.


----------



## Calfan

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> Just be aware that the FP lines at both Soarin' and Tron were 90 minutes long past 11:00am (when we arrived at opening Tron quickly went to 30 minutes and Soarin' was 40 minutes -- we made a pit stops to see Duffy and Mickey before hitting the rides ).  Our private guide said the lines can go up to 120 minutes later in the day.  Also there is no FP line for Pirates and that is a very long queue as well.  The distance between rides is also a bit of a challenge (they are quite spread out).  Plan your time accordingly to what you prioritize.  The ones I mentioned (Tron, Soarin' and Pirates) are probably the most popular.



We seem to have had a slightly better experience with Tron and Pirates.  We did a private tour our first day at Shanghai DL, so luckily got to do all the rides we wanted to do with our guide.  Our second day we were on our own.  We went right to the Tron FP distribution when we arrived at the park (probably around 9:30 a.m., but I can't remember the exact time) and were able to get the FP.  We did not have to wait longer than 20 minutes or so in the actual FP line to ride Tron.  However, by the time we used our Tron FP and were eligible for another, the FPs for Soarin' were long gone for the day and the standby wait was 150 minutes!  But the Pirates standby wait was *only* 30 minutes, which wasn't too bad.  Tron and Pirates were our favorite rides at Shanghai DL.  Pirates is totally different from the DL and WDW versions, and Tron is one of the coolest rides I have ever experienced.


----------



## Cousin Orville

I was listening to the TDR podcast where he covers Shanghai. It was a nice trip report. He mentioned that Soarin' was the only heavy line.  Granted this was probably in the Spring.  But he said Tron and Pirates both had pretty reasonable lines.  He also mentioned people scalping fast passes and selling counterfeit Disney merch... in the park!


----------



## CaliKris

Yes!  I heard that is why Shanghai Disney is now selling the "Premiere Access Pass" to try to put the fast pass sellers out of business.  It is good on 7 rides or you can purchase for individual rides.  I think we will skip Soarin' (unless we get the Premiere Pass) since we have been fortunate enough to experience it at DLR and WDW.  I have heard of people waiting an hour in the morning to get a Soarin' fast pass.


----------



## OhanaCuz

Calfan said:


> Tron is one of the coolest rides I have ever experienced.



I've got my fingers crossed that the rumors I read about it possibly coming here are true.


----------



## Calfan

CaliKris said:


> Yes!  I heard that is why Shanghai Disney is now selling the "Premiere Access Pass" to try to put the fast pass sellers out of business.  It is good on 7 rides or you can purchase for individual rides.  I think we will skip Soarin' (unless we get the Premiere Pass) since we have been fortunate enough to experience it at DLR and WDW.  I have heard of people waiting an hour in the morning to get a Soarin' fast pass.



Soarin' does have a different ending at Shanghai DL than it does at DL and WDW, if that matters at all to you.


----------



## CaliKris

Calfan said:


> Soarin' does have a different ending at Shanghai DL than it does at DL and WDW, if that matters at all to you.


Yes, thanks for pointing that out.  We figure if we run out of time, Soarin' would be one of the attractions that we could skip.  Otherwise, I would love to see a third ending!  I hear Seven Dwarfs Mine Train is also very similar to WDW so it is also a potential skip if necessary.


----------



## Calfan

CaliKris said:


> Yes, thanks for pointing that out.  We figure if we run out of time, Soarin' would be one of the attractions that we could skip.  Otherwise, I would love to see a third ending!  I hear Seven Dwarfs Mine Train is also very similar to WDW so it is also a potential skip if necessary.



I have not done SDMT at WDW so can't compare (yet anyway; I've got a FP for it tomorrow night!), but it was not my favorite ride at Shanghai DL, so totally agree it can be skipped if necessary.


----------



## Karen Stevan

Which FastPasses does Disney give us for HK Disneyland?


----------



## CaliKris

Karen Stevan said:


> Which FastPasses does Disney give us for HK Disneyland?


The only attractions with Fast Pass in HK Disneyland are Winnie the Pooh, Hyperspace Mountain and Iron Man Experience.  I am hoping they give us all three??


----------



## Cousin Orville

CaliKris said:


> The only attractions with Fast Pass in HK Disneyland are Winnie the Pooh, Hyperspace Mountain and Iron Man Experience.  I am hoping they give us all three??



In 2014 they gave us FP's for Winnie the Pooh and Space Mt.  I think we used it for Winnie the Pooh, but we did not have enough time to get over to Tomorrowland.  We spent most of our time around Big Grizzly Mountain and Mystic Manor.


----------



## Karen Stevan

It looks like I'm changing to the June 4th trip so my son can join me.  I hope to be on the first round of the new itinerary.  I am VERY excited!!!  Hello to anyone on the forum who will be on that tour with us!!


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> It looks like I'm changing to the June 4th trip so my son can join me.  I hope to be on the first round of the new itinerary.  I am VERY excited!!!  Hello to anyone on the forum who will be on that tour with us!!


You switched to the June 4th trip for 2017?  I and @CaliforniaGirl09 are on that trip!  Welcome!  Is it just you and your son?  How old is he?  

Do you already have your Visa?  

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Karen Stevan said:


> It looks like I'm changing to the June 4th trip so my son can join me.  I hope to be on the first round of the new itinerary.  I am VERY excited!!!  Hello to anyone on the forum who will be on that tour with us!!





sayhello said:


> You switched to the June 4th trip for 2017?  I and @CaliforniaGirl09 are on that trip!  Welcome!  Is it just you and your son?  How old is he?
> 
> Do you already have your Visa?
> 
> Sayhello



Welcome! As Sayhello said, we are on the June 4th trip as well. I had the same thought as SayHello about the Visa issue!


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

I know for sure we got a FP for Space Mountain last year.  Not a ride that I wanted to do -- but the teenagers in our group did it.  

The lines for all the rides were very short when we were there so we didn't even need the FPs they gave us (we walked on Mystic Manor twice).  Mind you it had been pouring rain all morning so that could have been a contributing factor to the complete lack of crowds.  Literally none of the rides had lines -- all were walk on.


----------



## CaliKris

We have two post days in Shanghai after our ABD trip ends in July.  We are planning an extra day at Shanghai Disneyland but are trying to come up with ideas for the other day.  Anyone have any good ideas?


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> Which FastPasses does Disney give us for HK Disneyland?


Here's the answer I got from my Vacationista when I asked about Fastpasses (she had to do some research, and sent me an email):

'Priority Admission Passes at Hong Kong Disneyland and Shanghai Disneyland - You will be provided the below priority admission passes in destination. Please note, You are unable to pre-reserve FASTPASS tickets at Hong Kong Disneyland and Shanghai Disneyland prior to visiting the parks.

At Hong Kong Disneyland, You will be provided three priority admission passes (You can choose 2 out of the 9 attractions and the third is for the newest attraction – Iron Man Experience). Please note, the current list of the 9 included attractions will be provided in destination by the Adventure Guides and are subject to change.

At Shanghai Disneyland, You will be provided three priority admission passes, which only includes three attractions (TRON Lightcycle Power Run, Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, and Roaring Rapids). Please note, the attractions included on priority admission pass are subject to change and the current list will be provided in destination by the Adventure Guides.' 

Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

CaliKris said:


> We have two post days in Shanghai after our ABD trip ends in July.  We are planning an extra day at Shanghai Disneyland but are trying to come up with ideas for the other day.  Anyone have any good ideas?



We're staying 2 extra nights in Shanghai.  For one of the days we're taking a private tour out to the Shanghai water towns.

There are several options, but we booked a tour with Miki, https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g308272-d2522351-Reviews-Miki_Tours-Shanghai.html 

Seeing a water town was something I really wanted to do on my 2014 visit, but didn't have a change.

I would strongly recommend spending just a little bit of time at night and walk along the Bund promenade.  That gives you the awesome view over the river to Pudong.  Certainly that and Hong Kong are 2 of the most spectacular skylines to see at night anywhere.  Shanghai was my favorite skyline.  Absolutely spectacular.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Duplicate post


----------



## CaliKris

Cousin Orville said:


> We're staying 2 extra nights in Shanghai.  For one of the days we're taking a private tour out to the Shanghai water towns.
> 
> There are several options, but we booked a tour with Miki, https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g308272-d2522351-Reviews-Miki_Tours-Shanghai.html
> 
> Seeing a water town was something I really wanted to do on my 2014 visit, but didn't have a change.
> 
> I would strongly recommend spending just a little bit of time at night and walk along the Bund promenade.  That gives you the awesome view over the river to Pudong.  Certainly that and Hong Kong are 2 of the most spectacular skylines to see at night anywhere.  Shanghai was my favorite skyline.  Absolutely spectacular.


Thanks for the recommendations @Cousin Orville!

We are staying at the Peninsula Shanghai for our post-nights to try to soak up more of the Bund.  My husband was there in March and could not see the skyline due to fog and rain so we are hoping for some of those spectacular views!

We are considering the water towns as well.  Can I ask which ones you are choosing to see?  We have looked at Zhujiajiao and Suzhou.  We want to be able to make it back in time for a nice dinner on the Bund.


----------



## Cousin Orville

CaliKris said:


> Thanks for the recommendations @Cousin Orville!
> 
> We are staying at the Peninsula Shanghai for our post-nights to try to soak up more of the Bund.  My husband was there in March and could not see the skyline due to fog and rain so we are hoping for some of those spectacular views!
> 
> We are considering the water towns as well.  Can I ask which ones you are choosing to see?  We have looked at Zhujiajiao and Suzhou.  We want to be able to make it back in time for a nice dinner on the Bund.



We're going to Tongli and Jinze.  The tour I chose has a culinary focus.  The guide takes us to her tea house in Jinze where she shows us how she makes dumplings and then it's followed by an 8 course meal filled with dumplings etc.  So, naturally the food sealed the deal for me.    But I am very much looking forward to seeing the water towns.


----------



## CaliKris

Cousin Orville said:


> We're going to Tongli and Jinze.  The tour I chose has a culinary focus.  The guide takes us to her tea house in Jinze where she shows us how she makes dumplings and then it's followed by an 8 course meal filled with dumplings etc.  So, naturally the food sealed the deal for me.    But I am very much looking forward to seeing the water towns.


After looking at Miki's website, we are sold.  We are looking at the Tongli only tour.  It looks so much less commercialized than Zhujiajiao and much more like old China.  Your tour sounds fantastic.  We are going to stay away from the food tour, since we want to save room for M on the Bund that evening.  We will be there in early July, so I will let you know how our tour goes.


----------



## Cousin Orville

CaliKris said:


> After looking at Miki's website, we are sold.  We are looking at the Tongli only tour.  It looks so much less commercialized than Zhujiajiao and much more like old China.  Your tour sounds fantastic.  We are going to stay away from the food tour, since we want to save room for M on the Bund that evening.  We will be there in early July, so I will let you know how our tour goes.



That sounds great!  Be sure to walk out on the balcony at M on the Bund at some point during or after dinner.  Great view!


----------



## RSM

If you are looking for a fantastic place to eat in the Bund area, try Bund18.  The restaurant is Hakkasan (on the fifth floor).  The food is great.  A modern take on classical Chinese/Cantonese dishes.  A little pricy relative to other restaurants in the area, but worth every penny.  Just ate there last night.


----------



## Cousin Orville

RSM said:


> If you are looking for a fantastic place to eat in the Bund area, try Bund18.  The restaurant is Hakkasan (on the fifth floor).  The food is great.  A modern take on classical Chinese/Cantonese dishes.  A little pricy relative to other restaurants in the area, but worth every penny.  Just ate there last night.



Oh, I bet that's a great recommendation.  I've tried Hakkasan in San Franscico and Las Vegas.  They're very good.  Some are Michelin starred (London?), and have appeared on multiple best restaurant lists.  For lack of a better way to describe the atmosphere, it's very modern like Morimoto's in Disney Springs, but the food is better (and Morimoto's is one of my favorites).  For anyone in Houston, they just opened a sister restaurant next to the Galleria - Yauatcha.


----------



## CaliKris

My husband went to Bund18 in March.  He said it was great!  He described it as Asian fusion.  It also has a view.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

In Shanghai there is a fantastic fabric market where you can go to have clothes made.  My friend, who lived in Shanghai for several years (she now lives in Saigon), recommended it to us.  I had 2 dresses, a jumpsuit and 2 blouses made; dd had 2 dresses and a jumpsuit made.  You can take them pictures of the styles you want and they will make for you, or you can choose from what they have on display (we did the latter but next time I will take pictures).  If possible go on a day you are with ABD as the garments take a day to make (they measure you so they are made to fit).  They will deliver to the hotel, but I recommend going back and trying them on as one of the tailors (we used 2 different shops) made the items wrong and they had to be re-done.  

Something else that I enjoyed in Shanghai was the "marriage market".  This is a real thing and it is quite the sight to behold.  Our guide read us the signs and explained how it worked.  It was fascinating to see and walk through.  It does work -- my friend had a business that met her husband (through her parents) at the marriage market!


----------



## Karen Stevan

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Welcome! As Sayhello said, we are on the June 4th trip as well. I had the same thought as SayHello about the Visa issue!



Thank you for the welcome.  In my eyes, you gals are legendary on the DIS boards so I am thrilled to meet you and have you in my group! Yes, I will be scrambling to get my Visas.  I'm on northern Vancouver Island and Michael is in Orange.  I have my vaccinations well under way (Twinrix and typhoid) but don't know if Michael will get those in time.  I am VERY EXCITED


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> Thank you for the welcome.  In my eyes, you gals are legendary on the DIS boards so I am thrilled to meet you and have you in my group! Yes, I will be scrambling to get my Visas.  I'm on northern Vancouver Island and Michael is in Orange.  I have my vaccinations well under way (Twinrix and typhoid) but don't know if Michael will get those in time.  I am VERY EXCITED


  Aw, gee whiz!  Thanks!   

So you're Canadian.  I have *NO* clue how that works then.  Don't know how getting a Visa in Canada works vs. in the US.  I hope it's not too much of a hassle!

Vaccinations?  I didn't think there were any vaccinations for China.  Either I am very mistaken or this is different for Canada, too.  Guess I should go figure that out!  

Looking forward to meeting you!  Are you doing any pre- or post-days?

Sayhello


----------



## Karen Stevan

Yes, We're from Campbell River, B.C.  Michael goes to Chapman University in Orange (finishing junior year). 

I am going to get Michael an agent to help him with the Visa as a person living in the U.S.  I believe I have fifteen business days to get mine here if I don't go into Vancouver. 

My physician told me to get the Hep A and B shot, which is done now and again in one month to give me immunity during the trip.  For lifetime immunity, there's a third booster in six months.  I am encouraging Michael to go Monday to a travel vaccination clinic to get the Twinrix vaccine covering both of these, with his second shot on May 31st or June 1st. 

My doctor also advised me to get the typhoid vaccine because we're going to some smaller places like Yangshao.  That vaccination is a real pain and I don't know if Michael will bother with it.  You have to keep it in the fridge and take it orally on an empty stomach (one hour no food before, two hours no food after) four times, every second day, over eight days.  I have one more dose to go tomorrow.  As long as you complete the cycle one week prior to departure, i.e., May 28th, you are immune.

I booked us into the new Explorer Lodge for June 3rd so we can tour the park a bit the next morning before meeting the group.  At the end of the trip, we're staying at the Shanghai Disneyland Hotel June 15th so we can have a full day in the park and go home the next day.

How about you?


----------



## Cousin Orville

Karen Stevan said:


> I booked us into the new Explorer Lodge for June 3rd so we can tour the park a bit the next morning before meeting the group.  At the end of the trip, we're staying at the Shanghai Disneyland Hotel June 15th so we can have a full day in the park and go home the next day.



I'd love to hear what you think of the Explorer Lodge when you return.  It looks really cool from the few pictures I've seen.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

Karen Stevan said:


> Which FastPasses does Disney give us for HK Disneyland?





sayhello said:


> Aw, gee whiz!  Thanks!
> 
> So you're Canadian.  I have *NO* clue how that works then.  Don't know how getting a Visa in Canada works vs. in the US.  I hope it's not too much of a hassle!
> 
> Vaccinations?  I didn't think there were any vaccinations for China.  Either I am very mistaken or this is different for Canada, too.  Guess I should go figure that out!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you!  Are you doing any pre- or post-days?
> 
> Sayhello



We didn't get any vaccinations for our China trip.  We made sure to never drink anything but bottled water and even brushed our teeth with bottled water.  Mind you dd did have a drink from Starbucks on our arrival at the airport and she had finished it before it clicked with me (jet lag) that it might not have been a good idea.  But she was totally fine.


----------



## sayhello

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> We didn't get any vaccinations for our China trip.  We made sure to never drink anything but bottled water and even brushed our teeth with bottled water.  Mind you dd did have a drink from Starbucks on our arrival at the airport and she had finished it before it clicked with me (jet lag) that it might not have been a good idea.  But she was totally fine.


No Coffee??  Or just cold drinks?  This is going to be hard for me to remember.  I drink a TON of water, all the time.  Guess it's a good thing I'm traveling with a couple of Adventure Guides...

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Karen Stevan said:


> Thank you for the welcome.  In my eyes, you gals are legendary on the DIS boards so I am thrilled to meet you and have you in my group! Yes, I will be scrambling to get my Visas.  I'm on northern Vancouver Island and Michael is in Orange.  I have my vaccinations well under way (Twinrix and typhoid) but don't know if Michael will get those in time.  I am VERY EXCITED



Uh oh, better be on my best behavior, but definitely lower your expectations LOL. But seriously, that's nice to hear although I think SayHello is alone in her legendary status around here. I'm super excited to meet her in person even though I feel like I've "known" her for years. 



Karen Stevan said:


> Yes, We're from Campbell River, B.C.  Michael goes to Chapman University in Orange (finishing junior year).
> 
> My physician told me to get the Hep A and B shot, which is done now and again in one month to give me immunity during the trip.  For lifetime immunity, there's a third booster in six months.  I am encouraging Michael to go Monday to a travel vaccination clinic to get the Twinrix vaccine covering both of these, with his second shot on May 31st or June 1st.
> 
> My doctor also advised me to get the typhoid vaccine because we're going to some smaller places like Yangshao.  That vaccination is a real pain and I don't know if Michael will bother with it.  You have to keep it in the fridge and take it orally on an empty stomach (one hour no food before, two hours no food after) four times, every second day, over eight days.  I have one more dose to go tomorrow.  As long as you complete the cycle one week prior to departure, i.e., May 28th, you are immune.
> 
> I booked us into the new Explorer Lodge for June 3rd so we can tour the park a bit the next morning before meeting the group.  At the end of the trip, we're staying at the Shanghai Disneyland Hotel June 15th so we can have a full day in the park and go home the next day.
> 
> How about you?



Oh my goodness!!! I hadn't even thought of vaccinations. If ABD mentioned them, I didn't see it. But it sounds like we might have just enough time to get them in. I'm pretty sure my kids have had Hep A and B, but DH and I haven't. Walgreens does immunizations so I might sign us up to do the joint HepA&B shot tomorrow. The typhoid sounds like a huge pain. Not sure how I'd be able to schedule that with the kids because of school. Hmmm. I'll shoot an email to their doc and see what she says.

Very funny about Chapman! We are from Northern California and my DD17 is graduating from High School. At least one--possibly two--of her good friends is going to Chapman. My son is close to your son's age, but he's special needs and in a different program  



*WDW*Groupie* said:


> We didn't get any vaccinations for our China trip.  We made sure to never drink anything but bottled water and even brushed our teeth with bottled water.  Mind you dd did have a drink from Starbucks on our arrival at the airport and she had finished it before it clicked with me (jet lag) that it might not have been a good idea.  But she was totally fine.



Phew! That's good to hear. I've been in a mild panic since I read the post above. If we don't get everything done in time, I'll make sure to watch everything--including the water. Starbucks wouldn't have occurred to me even without jetlag!


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

sayhello said:


> No Coffee??  Or just cold drinks?  This is going to be hard for me to remember.  I drink a TON of water, all the time.  Guess it's a good thing I'm traveling with a couple of Adventure Guides...
> 
> Sayhello



No coffee (though I would have felt safe in the hotels we stayed in drinking coffee since they were all *very* nice).  No cold drinks.  I did however drink a bit of tea (one private tea ceremony arranged by the concierge at the Waldorf Astoria in Beijing and one quick one with ABD following the Great Wall) and didn't have any issues.  However when we were eating at regular restaurants I exclusively had bottled water.  After a a day or two I was eating the fruit from the buffets and in the room -- again no issues at all.  I didn't hear of anyone on our trip having any issues.

You are going to have the BEST time.  I am going to relive our trip through your trip report.


----------



## Calfan

There is also an option for a Typhoid shot. I did that because the oral vaccine has to be kept refrigerated, and I got my vaccinations when I was in between CA and ID. I'd moved to ID but was still covered under my medical insurance in CA. I got the shot in CA because I wasn't going to be able to keep the oral vaccine at the proper temp traveling back to ID. Warning that the Typhoid shot HURTS!  Not the shot itself, but the aftermath.  Holy aching arm!! In terms of food and drink, we had Starbucks and non-bottled water served at restaurants where our guides advised it was safe. No one in our group got sick with any stomach ailments, although we were armed with prescription meds that we brought with us and thankfully didn't need.


----------



## sayhello

Oi vey!  I mean, I'm sure I heard this about not drinking the water, brushing my teeth with bottled water, etc, at some point, but it just didn't *stick*!!  I think the brushing my teeth one is going to be the one I'm most likely to forget...  I hope there's tons of bottled water in our hotel rooms!  Sigh!  I'm such a spoiled American, but I so don't want to get sick!  

Guess I need to call my doctor tomorrow morning & grill him on the vaccinations...

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Calfan said:


> There is also an option for a Typhoid shot. I did that because the oral vaccine has to be kept refrigerated, and I got my vaccinations when I was in between CA and ID. I'd moved to ID but was still covered under my medical insurance in CA. I got the shot in CA because I wasn't going to be able to keep the oral vaccine at the proper temp traveling back to ID. Warning that the Typhoid shot HURTS!  Not the shot itself, but the aftermath.  Holy aching arm!! In terms of food and drink, we had Starbucks and non-bottled water served at restaurants where our guides advised it was safe. No one in our group got sick with any stomach ailments, although we were armed with prescription meds that we brought with us and thankfully didn't need.



Thanks for the head's up. That doesn't sound fun. I'll ask when I go to Walgreens about the possibility of a shot. DS is not going to be happy though. He *hates* shots.


----------



## Calfan

sayhello said:


> Oi vey!  I mean, I'm sure I heard this about not drinking the water, brushing my teeth with bottled water, etc, at some point, but it just didn't *stick*!!  I think the brushing my teeth one is going to be the one I'm most likely to forget...  I hope there's tons of bottled water in our hotel rooms!  Sigh!  I'm such a spoiled American, but I so don't want to get sick!
> 
> Guess I need to call my doctor tomorrow morning & grill him on the vaccinations...
> 
> Sayhello



We brushed our teeth in all of our hotels (similar in caliber to the ABD hotels and in some cases the same ones), and we had no issue whatsoever.  Everyone needs to decide for themselves, of course, but from my experience, you don't need to mess with bottled water to brush your teeth.


----------



## sayhello

Calfan said:


> We brushed our teeth in all of our hotels (similar in caliber to the ABD hotels and in some cases the same ones), and we had no issue whatsoever.  Everyone needs to decide for themselves, of course, but from my experience, you don't need to mess with bottled water to brush your teeth.


Oh, I'm glad to hear that.  Because I did stay in a hotel once (a lovely place) where the hotel itself warned you not to drink the tap water or use it to brush your teeth.  (They had signs up!) But I guess it was because the water was so mineral rich it was too much for people who weren't used to it.  But that was just for a couple of days.  I was afraid I was going to have to worry about it for two weeks.

I'm not normally squeamish about stuff like that.  I drink tap water all the time, so I was just really worried if it was a problem, that I'd forget.

Sayhello


----------



## RSM

I've never had issues with water from western based hotels in China.  I'd also say to only take bottled water from your guides.  Not all, but many street vendors and even some smaller shops more on the outskirts of the main cities, will simply fill used empty plastic bottles with tapwater, apply a few drops of clear glue and put the cap back on.  So, when you twist it open you get that snapping sound and feel so that you think it is a new bottle, but it is not.


----------



## sayhello

RSM said:


> I've never had issues with water from western based hotels in China.  I'd also say to only take bottled water from your guides.  Not all, but many street vendors and even some smaller shops more on the outskirts of the main cities, will simply fill used empty plastic bottles with tapwater, apply a few drops of clear glue and put the cap back on.  So, when you twist it open you get that snapping sound and feel so that you think it is a new bottle, but it is not.



Wow!  Thanks for the warning.  I would never have thought of that!

Sayhello


----------



## Karen Stevan

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Very funny about Chapman! We are from Northern California and my DD17 is graduating from High School. At least one--possibly two--of her good friends is going to Chapman. My son is close to your son's age, but he's special needs and in a different program



How nice to have others Michael's age range traveling with us (he turned 21 February).  This is our fourth adventure (Viva Italia, Southwest Splendors, Alaska cruise add-on) and the most epic by far!
Do you know how many people are in our group?


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Karen Stevan said:


> How nice to have others Michael's age range traveling with us (he turned 21 February).  This is our fourth adventure (Viva Italia, Southwest Splendors, Alaska cruise add-on) and the most epic by far!
> Do you know how many people are in our group?



Our son will be 21 in January and our daughter will be 18 in August--she'll be a young freshman next year. Looking forward to another older "kid."  This is our fifth ABD vacation--Ireland (2007), Scotland (2013), BSM (2014), Baltics Add-on (2015), Greece (2016). I don't know anyone else in the group that I know of other than the three of us (you, me and SayHello). That's 7 of 28 though  Can't wait!


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> Yes, We're from Campbell River, B.C.  Michael goes to Chapman University in Orange (finishing junior year).
> 
> I am going to get Michael an agent to help him with the Visa as a person living in the U.S.  I believe I have fifteen business days to get mine here if I don't go into Vancouver.
> 
> My physician told me to get the Hep A and B shot, which is done now and again in one month to give me immunity during the trip.  For lifetime immunity, there's a third booster in six months.  I am encouraging Michael to go Monday to a travel vaccination clinic to get the Twinrix vaccine covering both of these, with his second shot on May 31st or June 1st.
> 
> My doctor also advised me to get the typhoid vaccine because we're going to some smaller places like Yangshao.  That vaccination is a real pain and I don't know if Michael will bother with it.  You have to keep it in the fridge and take it orally on an empty stomach (one hour no food before, two hours no food after) four times, every second day, over eight days.  I have one more dose to go tomorrow.  As long as you complete the cycle one week prior to departure, i.e., May 28th, you are immune.
> 
> I booked us into the new Explorer Lodge for June 3rd so we can tour the park a bit the next morning before meeting the group.  At the end of the trip, we're staying at the Shanghai Disneyland Hotel June 15th so we can have a full day in the park and go home the next day.
> 
> How about you?


So I talked to my doctor, and he's recommended I get the Hep A & Hep B shots & the Typhoid one, also.  I'm getting the Hep A & B ones from him; they were able to fit me in this afternoon, and I have another appointment for the 30th for the second Heb B shot.   And he recommended I go to the Travel clinic for the Typhoid shot, as his office doesn't do that.  The Travel clinic said they prefer the Typhoid shot, so I'm getting that on Saturday.  So just squeaked in on getting them in time.  

Both I & CaliforniaGirl09 are staying at the ABD hotels for a night pre- and post- ABD.  I did it because I arrive in the evening on the 3rd, and really did not want to have to worry about getting myself wherever after I land.  I'm not positive if I'm going to be up to HKDL on the 4th or not, but I've heard it's pretty easy to get to HKDL from the hotel, so it just made sense to go to the ABD hotel.  And post-ABD, I guess I didn't want to move for one night and lose part of the post-day at Shanghai DL.  It hurts to pay the price they're asking, but you can't beat it for convenience (except for the getting to the parks thing).

Sayhello


----------



## Karen Stevan

Sayhello, that's a good itinerary.  We are arriving the evening of June 3rd and will subway it straight to Explorers Lodge.  I planned to tour the park until 3:00 PM when ABD will transfer us to the Peninsula (by Rolls Royce LOL).  For the end of trip, I don't want to miss any minute of our adventure either.  I hoped to spend the last morning after breakfast touring Shanghai and then head over to Shanghai Disneyland courtesy of ABD instead of to the airport and to then spend the afternoon and evening at the park.  We fly out the next day after lunch so our June 16th morning should be very relaxed and transitional.

So glad you got your vaccines in time.  I believe in worry-free travel.  I bought tons of insurance today so I guess I put my money where my mouth is.  Hope I don't need it but it's peace of mind.  Boy I sound like a nervous nelly on this forum - smog masks, vaccinations, insurance - hahaha.  I'm really not that bad, just practical.


----------



## Karen Stevan

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Our son will be 21 in January and our daughter will be 18 in August--she'll be a young freshman next year. Looking forward to another older "kid."  This is our fifth ABD vacation--Ireland (2007), Scotland (2013), BSM (2014), Baltics Add-on (2015), Greece (2016). I don't know anyone else in the group that I know of other than the three of us (you, me and SayHello). That's 7 of 28 though  Can't wait!


Where is your daughter planning on going to college?  Michael's at Dodge on a filmmaking scholarship.  It's been a stressful three years so I'm glad we're getting this break together!  It is going to be so much fun!!  My husband and I were going to do Ireland a couple of years ago but he's had two unsuccessful hip surgeries since then so I decided to do China instead...solo and now with my son!!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Karen Stevan said:


> Where is your daughter planning on going to college?  Michael's at Dodge on a filmmaking scholarship.  It's been a stressful three years so I'm glad we're getting this break together!  It is going to be so much fun!!  My husband and I were going to do Ireland a couple of years ago but he's had two unsuccessful hip surgeries since then so I decided to do China instead...solo and now with my son!!


Sorry to hear about your husband's surgeries! Bummer that he has to miss out on China but it will be great to have a mother/son trip like this. DD is going to Uni in England  It's been her dream since she was in middle school--we are thrilled as if means even more UK trips that we usually take, LOL.


----------



## Karen Stevan

I changed the ending of my trip after reading through all the messages on this forum.  I agree with sayhello that too much time would be spent in transit by moving on the last night instead of just staying put at the Peninsula, so I'm going to do the add-on there and forget about the second day at Shanghai Disneyland.  With the Fastpasses, I think we can cover the highlights during our time at the park with ABD.  I booked the Water Town Visit and Courtyard Life Style Experience at Jinze Water Village on Cousin Orville's recommendation for June 15th; the tour looks amazing!  At night, I have reservations for the Old Jazz Bar at the Fairmont on the Bund, with lunch the next day at M before flying home.  Can't wait!!


----------



## Karen Stevan

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Sorry to hear about your husband's surgeries! Bummer that he has to miss out on China but it will be great to have a mother/son trip like this. DD is going to Uni in England  It's been her dream since she was in middle school--we are thrilled as if means even more UK trips that we usually take, LOL.


Michael's dream was always to study internationally as well, which is why he chose  a US school instead of one closer to home.  And Chapman being only 12 minutes from Disneyland has accelerated my attendance rate at that happiest place!  In fact I'm squeezing in a LA jaunt before China to help Michael get organized and to see his film showcase.  It's a busy month getting ready for all this!


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> Sayhello, that's a good itinerary.  We are arriving the evening of June 3rd and will subway it straight to Explorers Lodge.  I planned to tour the park until 3:00 PM when ABD will transfer us to the Peninsula (by Rolls Royce LOL).  For the end of trip, I don't want to miss any minute of our adventure either.  I hoped to spend the last morning after breakfast touring Shanghai and then head over to Shanghai Disneyland courtesy of ABD instead of to the airport and to then spend the afternoon and evening at the park.  We fly out the next day after lunch so our June 16th morning should be very relaxed and transitional.
> 
> So glad you got your vaccines in time.  I believe in worry-free travel.  I bought tons of insurance today so I guess I put my money where my mouth is.  Hope I don't need it but it's peace of mind.  Boy I sound like a nervous nelly on this forum - smog masks, vaccinations, insurance - hahaha.  I'm really not that bad, just practical.


You're not the only one.  I have loaded up on insurance, also.  I've had to use trip insurance a couple of times, and have known people who have had problems who didn't have it, so I'm very religious about buying it, especially for international trips.  I like my travel to be as worry-free as possible, too.  



Karen Stevan said:


> Michael's dream was always to study internationally as well, which is why he chose  a US school instead of one closer to home.  And Chapman being only 12 minutes from Disneyland has accelerated my attendance rate at that happiest place!  In fact I'm squeezing in a LA jaunt before China to help Michael get organized and to see his film showcase.  It's a busy month getting ready for all this!


It's kind of funny thinking of Southern California as "International study", but, duh, for you guys, it is!  

I'm having a busy enough month getting ready for our China trip.  I can't imagine what you're up against!  

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> I changed the ending of my trip after reading through all the messages on this forum.  I agree with sayhello that too much time would be spent in transit by moving on the last night instead of just staying put at the Peninsula, so I'm going to do the add-on there and forget about the second day at Shanghai Disneyland.  With the Fastpasses, I think we can cover the highlights during our time at the park with ABD.  I booked the Water Town Visit and Courtyard Life Style Experience at Jinze Water Village on Cousin Orville's recommendation for June 15th; the tour looks amazing!  At night, I have reservations for the Old Jazz Bar at the Fairmont on the Bund, with lunch the next day at M before flying home.  Can't wait!!


I saw you guys discussing the water towns.  Guess I need to do some Googling, because I have no idea what those are.

I, unfortunately, am leaving EARLY on the 16th, so there's no leisurely morning for me!!  I *hate* early morning flights, but it was really the only decent option Cathay Pacific had.  At least I don't have to worry about getting myself to the airport!

Sayhello


----------



## Karen Stevan

sayhello said:


> It's kind of funny thinking of Southern California as "International study", but, duh, for you guys, it is!
> Sayhello



Yes it is....what was funny for me was hearing another person on our Southwest Splendors tour refer to my son and I as "foreigners".  I hadn't thought of it that way before but we are!  Because Michael identifies as American with his occupation and social network being based in the U.S. and the appreciation he's had for American culture since middle school, I expect he finds the distinction even stranger.  Hopefully, everyone will embrace a couple of Canadians joining the tour.  We'll have fun, eh?


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> Yes it is....what was funny for me was hearing another person on our Southwest Splendors tour refer to my son and I as "foreigners".  I hadn't thought of it that way before but we are!  Because Michael identifies as American with his occupation and social network being based in the U.S. and the appreciation he's had for American culture since middle school, I expect he finds the distinction even stranger.  Hopefully, everyone will embrace a couple of Canadians joining the tour.  We'll have fun, eh?


I'm sure we'll manage somehow!   

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Karen Stevan said:


> My physician told me to get the Hep A and B shot, which is done now and again in one month to give me immunity during the trip.  For lifetime immunity, there's a third booster in six months.  I am encouraging Michael to go Monday to a travel vaccination clinic to get the Twinrix vaccine covering both of these, with his second shot on May 31st or June 1st.
> 
> My doctor also advised me to get the typhoid vaccine because we're going to some smaller places like Yangshao.  That vaccination is a real pain and I don't know if Michael will bother with it.  You have to keep it in the fridge and take it orally on an empty stomach (one hour no food before, two hours no food after) four times, every second day, over eight days.  I have one more dose to go tomorrow.  As long as you complete the cycle one week prior to departure, i.e., May 28th, you are immune.



Karen, I just want to thank you again for mentioning the vaccine issue. My husband and I have been scrambling, but we are getting our second Hep A and Hep B right before we leave, MMR boosters, tetanus shots, and the kids are currently taking the typhoid pills--their pediatrician recommended the pills above the shot for longer immunity. As the typhoid pills require a doctor prescription, my husband and I are either going to do the shot or just not get that one. (The other shots you can just go to Walgreens to get). If you hadn't mentioned this though neither of us would have had the Hep A, which *all* of our doctors have said we definitely should have. I'm actually very disappointed that ABD did not send anything mentioning that the CDC recommends certain vaccines for travel to China and that you should leave plenty of time to get immunizations. I didn't see anything in the emails they sent. SayHello found something on the website, but that hardly seems sufficient. Calfan mentioned that Thompson had sent a booklet of information with vaccine info for their trip to China! I'm going to send them feedback on the issue, but so glad you posted about this.


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Karen, I just want to thank you again for mentioning the vaccine issue. My husband and I have been scrambling, but we are getting our second Hep A and Hep B right before we leave, MMR boosters, tetanus shots, and the kids are currently taking the typhoid pills--their pediatrician recommended the pills above the shot for longer immunity. As the typhoid pills require a doctor prescription, my husband and I are either going to do the shot or just not get that one. (The other shots you can just go to Walgreens to get). If you hadn't mentioned this though neither of us would have had the Hep A, which *all* of our doctors have said we definitely should have. I'm actually very disappointed that ABD did not send anything mentioning that the CDC recommends certain vaccines for travel to China and that you should leave plenty of time to get immunizations. I didn't see anything in the emails they sent. SayHello found something on the website, but that hardly seems sufficient. Calfan mentioned that Thompson had sent a booklet of information with vaccine info for their trip to China! I'm going to send them feedback on the issue, but so glad you posted about this.


I second this, @Karen Stevan!!  Vaccines were totally not on my radar, and it was your mentioning it that made it click that maybe that was something I needed to check into.  I also have an appointment for the second Hep A & Hep B shots just before we leave, and am getting the Typhoid shot from a local travel clinic that my doctor recommended.  So I should be all set, thanks to you!  

CaliforniaGirl09, I wonder if the stuff about vaccines will be in our box when it arrives?  In other words, totally useless...

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> CaliforniaGirl09, I wonder if the stuff about vaccines will be in our box when it arrives?  In other words, totally useless...
> Sayhello



I had the same thought, LOL! Still no box for us 4 weeks out now. I sent ABD an email through the website and said they should send something about immunizations out 7 months ahead. That would have given us the full immunity time for the Hep A & B. 

This kind of thing really makes me appreciate the experience I had with Nat Geo and what Calfan had with Thompson. Their pre-trip contact is MUCH more personal, and you get a lot more useful information up front. Any time I had a question for NatGeo, I had someone to contact and she was also great at making sure we had things taken care of, etc. For the amount of money I'm paying for this trip, there should be at least some personal pre-trip hand-holding/contact. Even a single call to follow up on everything and make sure we have everything done would have been appreciated. A pre-trip checklist for each specific trip would definitely be useful. But that's probably in the box, too!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Bang head. I just received a totally non-responsive email to my note to ABD  I replied and hopefully they'll do better on the next.


----------



## AlixaLock

We are so excited for our upcoming trip.  We leave for Hong Kong on June 21st and our ABD portion starts not the 25th.  We've got dinner reservations, shots arranged, extra days and tours arranged.  My mind is turning to packing.  We are a family of 3--myself, my husband and my 9 year old daughter and I'm wondering what people are planning to bring luggage-wise.  I'm thinking of investing in a new backpack for touring, but I'm stuck on what to use as the carry on... and what will we do with all those souvenirs! LOL


----------



## Cousin Orville

AlixaLock said:


> We are so excited for our upcoming trip.  We leave for Hong Kong on June 21st and our ABD portion starts not the 25th.  We've got dinner reservations, shots arranged, extra days and tours arranged.  My mind is turning to packing.  We are a family of 3--myself, my husband and my 9 year old daughter and I'm wondering what people are planning to bring luggage-wise.  I'm thinking of investing in a new backpack for touring, but I'm stuck on what to use as the carry on... and what will we do with all those souvenirs! LOL



Remember you'll (most likely) get the duffle from ABD to help with some souvenirs (or dirty laundry).

Where do you have dinner reservations?


----------



## Karen Stevan

AlixaLock said:


> We are so excited for our upcoming trip.  We leave for Hong Kong on June 21st and our ABD portion starts not the 25th.  We've got dinner reservations, shots arranged, extra days and tours arranged.  My mind is turning to packing.  We are a family of 3--myself, my husband and my 9 year old daughter and I'm wondering what people are planning to bring luggage-wise.  I'm thinking of investing in a new backpack for touring, but I'm stuck on what to use as the carry on... and what will we do with all those souvenirs! LOL


The "unique" things I'm packing for this trip are:  prepackaged tissues, DEET repellant, glasses prescription, light rain gear, electric adaptor, sunglasses and sunscreen, hydrocortisone cream for insect bites, smog mask, walking shoes with grip, small backpack, hat, moisturizer, Frogg Togg chilly pads (I think).  I am expecting hot, wet weather for early June, bugs and questionable air quality.

I got a concierge to take care of the Visas for Michael and myself.  I am crossing my fingers it will all proceed smoothly.  I ordered my currency today, getting a mixture of USD (for the tips mostly), HKD and Yuan.

What is everyone doing about phone plans?  Michael has AT & T, but I am challenged calling him from Canada at the best of times the service is so wonky!  I was hoping not even to turn my phone on and just go rogue!!

Wish I had time to learn Mandarin, but I don't see a window!


----------



## AlixaLock

Cousin Orville said:


> Remember you'll (most likely) get the duffle from ABD to help with some souvenirs (or dirty laundry).
> 
> Where do you have dinner reservations?



Thank you!  In Hong Kong we have reservations at Ming Court and Nobu.  In Shanghai, we are going to Mr and Mrs. Bund for our anniversary dinner.  We are also planning an additional day in Shanghai Disney doing a VIP tour and will book dinner there when the 45 day reservation window opens up soon.  We are still working on Beijing ... recommendations welcome on all front!

Jen


----------



## AlixaLock

Karen Stevan said:


> The "unique" things I'm packing for this trip are:  prepackaged tissues, DEET repellant, glasses prescription, light rain gear, electric adaptor, sunglasses and sunscreen, hydrocortisone cream for insect bites, smog mask, walking shoes with grip, small backpack, hat, moisturizer, Frogg Togg chilly pads (I think).  I am expecting hot, wet weather for early June, bugs and questionable air quality.
> 
> I got a concierge to take care of the Visas for Michael and myself.  I am crossing my fingers it will all proceed smoothly.  I ordered my currency today, getting a mixture of USD (for the tips mostly), HKD and Yuan.
> 
> What is everyone doing about phone plans?  Michael has AT & T, but I am challenged calling him from Canada at the best of times the service is so wonky!  I was hoping not even to turn my phone on and just go rogue!!
> 
> Wish I had time to learn Mandarin, but I don't see a window!



Thank you!  Phone plans are next on my list, we are AT&T as well, but my husband has another service selected for his work phones.  Hopefully, something will work ... or not and we'll just disconnect! LOL

I am prepping for super hot and wet weather ... extra socks are a must! I'm also planning to put together a little first aid kit in the event of colds or other ailments ... I always find these things daunting to purchase overseas, even in english, and I am lost in Mandarin.   We brought Frogg Toggs to WDW in August last year and loved having them.  Maybe will throw a few in for this trip, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## AlixaLock

Cousin Orville said:


> We're staying 2 extra nights in Shanghai.  For one of the days we're taking a private tour out to the Shanghai water towns.
> 
> There are several options, but we booked a tour with Miki, https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g308272-d2522351-Reviews-Miki_Tours-Shanghai.html
> 
> Seeing a water town was something I really wanted to do on my 2014 visit, but didn't have a change.
> 
> I would strongly recommend spending just a little bit of time at night and walk along the Bund promenade.  That gives you the awesome view over the river to Pudong.  Certainly that and Hong Kong are 2 of the most spectacular skylines to see at night anywhere.  Shanghai was my favorite skyline.  Absolutely spectacular.



Thanks for this recommendation as well!  We booked the all-day Tongli Watertown Tour with Miki for one of our post-trip days!


----------



## Karen Stevan

AlixaLock said:


> Thank you!  In Hong Kong we have reservations at Ming Court and Nobu.  In Shanghai, we are going to Mr and Mrs. Bund for our anniversary dinner.  We are also planning an additional day in Shanghai Disney doing a VIP tour and will book dinner there when the 45 day reservation window opens up soon.  We are still working on Beijing ... recommendations welcome on all front!
> Jen



We booked the Symphony of Lights Harbor Cruise in HongKong for our first night.  I am assuming we have enough time after the welcome dinner to get to the dock for departure at 7:45 PM.  

I found Beijing super challenging to figure out for evening dining because our hotel doesn't seem to be near the best district for nightlife. Based on my research, night one we would take three subways to Baodu Huang at 15 Dongzhimenwai Dajie for noodles (green sign with four yellow characters), and then over to Great Leap Brewing at Ziming Mansion Unit 101, which looked like an interesting spot to hang out.

Day two I wanted to go to the Panjiayuan Market, and then subway to Najia Xiaoguan, 10 Yong'an Xili for Manchu cuisine.

In Chengdu, we're having dinner at the hotel for now.

I am going to also take into account any suggestions from our guides.  Neither Beijing restaurant appears to take reservations, and I was astonished trying to book dining at the Disney resorts to discover the agents speak only very broken English.  I think it will be quite the experience but I can always dust off my universally appealing pantomime skills!


----------



## Cousin Orville

AlixaLock said:


> Thank you!  In Hong Kong we have reservations at Ming Court and Nobu.  In Shanghai, we are going to Mr and Mrs. Bund for our anniversary dinner.  We are also planning an additional day in Shanghai Disney doing a VIP tour and will book dinner there when the 45 day reservation window opens up soon.  We are still working on Beijing ... recommendations welcome on all front!
> 
> Jen



I'm still looking myself.  

HK:

Possibly Lung King Heen - a top 100 restaurant and #17 in Asia.  
There are also several small, casual restaurants specializing in a specific HK style that I'm interested in: 
Tim Ho Wan - west of Mongkok (there are several around HK) - Michelin starred. BBQ pork bun, dim sum
Chee Kei - near Peninsula.  Wonton noodles soup
Tai Cheong Bakery - HK Island - sells egg tarts
Yat Lok - HK Island - BBQ goose -Michelin starred

Many of these don't take reservations, so where we go probably will depend on where we are in HK at the time.  I haven't eaten at any of them, but the reviews on line and on youtube look good.

Shanghai:

We're also looking at Mr and Mrs Bund

Beijing:

My two favorites were Huang Ting for Peking duck and Capital M.  It was very nice and had a lovely view.  Pictures are buried somewhere in my trip report.

This time we're looking at Capital M, Lost Heaven, and Country Kitchen at the Rosewood.  I'm also looking forward to ABD's dinner at Duck de Chine as I'm a big Peking Duck fan.


----------



## AlixaLock

Cousin Orville said:


> I'm still looking myself.
> 
> HK:
> 
> Possibly Lung King Heen - a top 100 restaurant and #17 in Asia.
> There are also several small, casual restaurants specializing in a specific HK style that I'm interested in:
> Tim Ho Wan - west of Mongkok (there are several around HK) - Michelin starred. BBQ pork bun, dim sum
> Chee Kei - near Peninsula.  Wonton noodles soup
> Tai Cheong Bakery - HK Island - sells egg tarts
> Yat Lok - HK Island - BBQ goose -Michelin starred
> 
> Many of these don't take reservations, so where we go probably will depend on where we are in HK at the time.  I haven't eaten at any of them, but the reviews on line and on youtube look good.
> 
> Shanghai:
> 
> We're also looking at Mr and Mrs Bund
> 
> Beijing:
> 
> My two favorites were Huang Ting for Peking duck and Capital M.  It was very nice and had a lovely view.  Pictures are buried somewhere in my trip report.
> 
> This time we're looking at Capital M, Lost Heaven, and Country Kitchen at the Rosewood.  I'm also looking forward to ABD's dinner at Duck de Chine as I'm a big Peking Duck fan.



Lung King Heen in Hong Kong was recommended to me and might replace Ming Court.  I have Capital M on my short list for Beijing, along with a couple local places serving a spicy chicken that I'm dying to try. 

We have 3 full pre-days in Hong Kong and are debating day trips.  I don't think we are going to do any extra time at Hong Kong Disneyland.  Debating maybe a Macau trip or Lantau Island to see the Giant Buddah...

Decisions, decsions...


----------



## Cousin Orville

AlixaLock said:


> Lung King Heen in Hong Kong was recommended to me and might replace Ming Court.  I have Capital M on my short list for Beijing, along with a couple local places serving a spicy chicken that I'm dying to try.
> 
> We have 3 full pre-days in Hong Kong and are debating day trips.  I don't think we are going to do any extra time at Hong Kong Disneyland.  Debating maybe a Macau trip or Lantau Island to see the Giant Buddah...
> 
> Decisions, decsions...



We're arriving 2 days before and are looking at day trips as well.  Lantau Island is probably highest on the list.  This will be my 3rd trip to HK and I'd really like to go to Macau this time.  But it will be my wife's first trip, and I'm not sure Macau warrants all the travel time away from HK.

Yes, decisions...


----------



## Cousin Orville

AlixaLock said:


> Thanks for this recommendation as well!  We booked the all-day Tongli Watertown Tour with Miki for one of our post-trip days!



Be sure to report back.  I'm looking forward to the Watertown tour as well.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Karen Stevan said:


> We booked the Symphony of Lights Harbor Cruise in HongKong for our first night.  I am assuming we have enough time after the welcome dinner to get to the dock for departure at 7:45 PM.
> 
> I found Beijing super challenging to figure out for evening dining because our hotel doesn't seem to be near the best district for nightlife. Based on my research, night one we would take three subways to Baodu Huang at 15 Dongzhimenwai Dajie for noodles (green sign with four yellow characters), and then over to Great Leap Brewing at Ziming Mansion Unit 101, which looked like an interesting spot to hang out.
> 
> Day two I wanted to go to the Panjiayuan Market, and then subway to Najia Xiaoguan, 10 Yong'an Xili for Manchu cuisine.
> 
> In Chengdu, we're having dinner at the hotel for now.
> 
> I am going to also take into account any suggestions from our guides.  Neither Beijing restaurant appears to take reservations, and I was astonished trying to book dining at the Disney resorts to discover the agents speak only very broken English.  I think it will be quite the experience but I can always dust off my universally appealing pantomime skills!



Are you taking the Junk cruise?  I saw that sailing in the Harbor during the light show. It looked pretty cool.

What Shanghai DL restaurants are you looking at booking?  Do you have to call ahead or are you waiting until you get there on property?  I haven't research anything yet on SDL.


----------



## Karen Stevan

Cousin Orville said:


> Are you taking the Junk cruise?  I saw that sailing in the Harbor during the light show. It looked pretty cool.
> 
> What Shanghai DL restaurants are you looking at booking?  Do you have to call ahead or are you waiting until you get there on property?  I haven't research anything yet on SDL.



The reviews indicate it is a junk-like boat; it looks like a great way to see the skyline at night and celebrate the start of a magical trip!

Because we're doing the Tongli Water Town tour, we aren't going to Shanghai Disney the next day.  I was looking at Shanghai Min because I thought they might have a tasting dinner, but was disappointed with the reservation system and my difficulty communicating.  I also thought the Royal Banquet Hall looked appealing as a novelty, but thought it would be like the Beauty and the Beast dining experience in WDW, which was a little underwhelming.  I think I am happiest staying with the ABD tour of Shanghai DL and spending our extra day off-site.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Karen Stevan said:


> The "unique" things I'm packing for this trip are:  prepackaged tissues, DEET repellant, glasses prescription, light rain gear, electric adaptor, sunglasses and sunscreen, hydrocortisone cream for insect bites, smog mask, walking shoes with grip, small backpack, hat, moisturizer, Frogg Togg chilly pads (I think).  I am expecting hot, wet weather for early June, bugs and questionable air quality.
> 
> I got a concierge to take care of the Visas for Michael and myself.  I am crossing my fingers it will all proceed smoothly.  I ordered my currency today, getting a mixture of USD (for the tips mostly), HKD and Yuan.
> 
> What is everyone doing about phone plans?  Michael has AT & T, but I am challenged calling him from Canada at the best of times the service is so wonky!  I was hoping not even to turn my phone on and just go rogue!!



Great list! I don't think I'm going to bring a converter--the only electrical things we will have are iPhones and those are 110/220--but will be need plug adapters? Any previous adventurers remember whether the hotels that don't have American style plugs have adapters? 

I've been going back and forth, but I don't think I'll bring my laptop. I've heard there are special checks required for laptops, and it's probably not worth dealing with. The only problem with this is going to be not having an easy way to backup my pictures.

As far as phone plans, I think we'll do the AT&T passport for all of us. It's $40 a person for 30 days with very limited data, but we can text between us for free. I hope the AT&T coverage is good. I do passport for Europe and overall it's been pretty decent. It's more a backup thing for us--emergency directions, uber, that kind of thing. I'm with you on turning off the phone. I'm looking forward to two weeks free of what I call "white noise" (social media, phones, email, etc). 

I wish I had the energy to think of restaurants. I suspect we'll just be making last minute choices on local dumpling places--the family LOVES dumplings and we'll probably do that for most of our non-ABD meals where we can. We are usually too exhausted to think about motivating for fancy restaurants. Part of that probably has to do with where we live (SF bay area). So much good to choose from around here it makes us lazy when we travel, LOL.


----------



## Karen Stevan

The AT&T passport sounds like a great idea.  

I agree about the restaurants and I don't want to set Michael and I up to always be running somewhere, which is why I am keeping Beijing flexible and reservation free.  If my local choices prove too difficult, I am sure the guides will have suggestions.  Lazy travel is super important given the frantic pace of getting ready for this splurge!


----------



## CaliKris

Karen Stevan said:


> The reviews indicate it is a junk-like boat; it looks like a great way to see the skyline at night and celebrate the start of a magical trip!
> 
> Because we're doing the Tongli Water Town tour, we aren't going to Shanghai Disney the next day.  I was looking at Shanghai Min because I thought they might have a tasting dinner, but was disappointed with the reservation system and my difficulty communicating.  I also thought the Royal Banquet Hall looked appealing as a novelty, but thought it would be like the Beauty and the Beast dining experience in WDW, which was a little underwhelming.  I think I am happiest staying with the ABD tour of Shanghai DL and spending our extra day off-site.



Our farewell dinner is at Shanghai Disneyland before the fireworks.  I am wondering if that dinner will be at the Royal Banquet Hall as that is the only table service restaurant in Shanghai Disneyland.  The other two table service restaurants (Lumiere's Kitchen and Aurora) are in the Shanghai Disneyland Hotel.  

I have heard that both Barbossa's Bounty and Wandering Moon are both must do's in Shanghai Disneyland but they are both counter service.

We have booked Capital M in Beijing and then were looking at Country Kitchen, Red Bowl (both in the Rosewood) or Baoyuan Dumpling Restaurant for the second night.  It is just hard to know how tired or full from lunch we might be.


----------



## sayhello

CaliKris said:


> Our farewell dinner is at Shanghai Disneyland before the fireworks.  I am wondering if that dinner will be at the Royal Banquet Hall as that is the only table service restaurant in Shanghai Disneyland.  The other two table service restaurants (Lumiere's Kitchen and Aurora) are in the Shanghai Disneyland Hotel.


I was told the dinner will be at Club 33.

Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

sayhello said:


> I was told the dinner will be at Club 33.
> 
> Sayhello



Nice!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> I was told the dinner will be at Club 33.
> 
> Sayhello


As you know, I am so beyond excited about this!!!


----------



## sayhello

Cousin Orville said:


> Nice!


Thanks!   



CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> As you know, I am so beyond excited about this!!!


Finally!  Growing up in Southern California, I've wanted to go to Club 33 ever since I learned it existed!  So it's not the California one; it's still going to be oh-so-cool!  

Sayhello


----------



## AlixaLock

sayhello said:


> I was told the dinner will be at Club 33.
> 
> Sayhello



Thanks for sharing this ... I was assuming the Royal Banquet Hall, but this would be amazing!  Now I'm left deciding between the Royal Banquet Hall and one of the other "Disney Town" restaurants for our second day at Shanghai Disney.  I have not found many resources for trip reports and review of Shanghai Disney yet...


----------



## AlixaLock

Karen Stevan said:


> The AT&T passport sounds like a great idea.
> 
> I agree about the restaurants and I don't want to set Michael and I up to always be running somewhere, which is why I am keeping Beijing flexible and reservation free.  If my local choices prove too difficult, I am sure the guides will have suggestions.  Lazy travel is super important given the frantic pace of getting ready for this splurge!



So totally agree!  We always make lots reservations at this stage of the planning and pare down as we go...


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Great list! I don't think I'm going to bring a converter--the only electrical things we will have are iPhones and those are 110/220--but will be need plug adapters? Any previous adventurers remember whether the hotels that don't have American style plugs have adapters?
> 
> I've been going back and forth, but I don't think I'll bring my laptop. I've heard there are special checks required for laptops, and it's probably not worth dealing with. The only problem with this is going to be not having an easy way to backup my pictures.
> 
> As far as phone plans, I think we'll do the AT&T passport for all of us. It's $40 a person for 30 days with very limited data, but we can text between us for free. I hope the AT&T coverage is good. I do passport for Europe and overall it's been pretty decent. It's more a backup thing for us--emergency directions, uber, that kind of thing. I'm with you on turning off the phone. I'm looking forward to two weeks free of what I call "white noise" (social media, phones, email, etc).
> 
> I wish I had the energy to think of restaurants. I suspect we'll just be making last minute choices on local dumpling places--the family LOVES dumplings and we'll probably do that for most of our non-ABD meals where we can. We are usually too exhausted to think about motivating for fancy restaurants. Part of that probably has to do with where we live (SF bay area). So much good to choose from around here it makes us lazy when we travel, LOL.


Personally, I rely on the Guides quite a bit.  They've never steered me wrong when it came to things to do or places to eat.  

Verizon has a plan that sounds pretty similar to the AT&T passport.  I'm planning on getting that.  For me, it's the same - I want to have it for emergencies.  I have to admit, I generally still use my tablet in the evenings to check facebook and post a few pictures while on a trip.  Assuming we have WiFi.  And the tablet is great for backing up my photos.  Main reason I carry it.  

I usually try to have at least one or two adapters with me.  I don't want to take a chance that the hotel doesn't have one.  But I have a small travel surge protector that has 3 plugs, so I only need one adapter for that.  Works wonderfully.



Karen Stevan said:


> The AT&T passport sounds like a great idea.
> 
> I agree about the restaurants and I don't want to set Michael and I up to always be running somewhere, which is why I am keeping Beijing flexible and reservation free.  If my local choices prove too difficult, I am sure the guides will have suggestions.  Lazy travel is super important given the frantic pace of getting ready for this splurge!


The Guides will definitely have suggestions, and as I said above, I tend to rely on that a lot.  Sometimes, we'll have huge lunches, and I just won't want a big sit-down meal.  Or I'll be pooped &  order room service or eat in the hotel.  I probably miss out on some great restaurants by not researching that much ahead of time, but I prefer the flexibility!

Sayhello


----------



## Karen Stevan

Wow!  Club 33 for dinner.  Given the cost of this adventure, I've paid my membership fees and annual dues, so very fitting!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> Finally!  Growing up in Southern California, I've wanted to go to Club 33 ever since I learned it existed!  So it's not the California one; it's still going to be oh-so-cool!
> Sayhello



I know exactly what you mean. It's been a bucket list item for me. I'd hoped to do it with BSM but my tour was a few months after they stopped going there. Similarly we did a VIP tour--which could sometimes get you in--but it was right after the remodeling was complete and it was too packed. I know it's not the original or the same, but it will be cool nonetheless


----------



## Calfan

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Great list! I don't think I'm going to bring a converter--the only electrical things we will have are iPhones and those are 110/220--but will be need plug adapters? Any previous adventurers remember whether the hotels that don't have American style plugs have adapters?



None of the hotels on our trip (including the Ritz Carlton Chengdu) had American style plugs. We needed adapters at every hotel.  Since we had brought them, I didn't need to ask whether the hotels could supply adapters, so I can't help there.


----------



## Calfan

sayhello said:


> Verizon has a plan that sounds pretty similar to the AT&T passport.  I'm planning on getting that.  For me, it's the same - I want to have it for emergencies.  I have to admit, I generally still use my tablet in the evenings to check facebook and post a few pictures while on a trip.  Assuming we have WiFi.  And the tablet is great for backing up my photos.  Main reason I carry it.



Just wanted to make sure you were aware that you won't be able to access Facebook in China without a VPN since China blocks access to many social media sites.  I did a one-month VPN subscription so I could access and post on FB  while in China.  It worked great, but I remember reading that the government is cracking down on VPN use to access these sites.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

Calfan said:


> Just wanted to make sure you were aware that you won't be able to access Facebook in China without a VPN since China blocks access to many social media sites.  I did a one-month VPN subscription so I could access and post on FB  while in China.  It worked great, but I remember reading that the government is cracking down on VPN use to access these sites.



I had a VPN as well.  Though the only place I needed it was in Beijing.  I wasn't able to access my g-mail on hotel wi-fi.  I don't actively do FB (rarely, if ever, do I go on -- I de-activated my account for over 2 years and only went back on because FB said someone in China was supposedly trying to hack my account).


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Calfan said:


> None of the hotels on our trip (including the Ritz Carlton Chengdu) had American style plugs. We needed adapters at every hotel.  Since we had brought them, I didn't need to ask whether the hotels could supply adapters, so I can't help there.


Okay, sounds like I better get at least one adapter. Thanks!


----------



## sayhello

Calfan said:


> None of the hotels on our trip (including the Ritz Carlton Chengdu) had American style plugs. We needed adapters at every hotel.  Since we had brought them, I didn't need to ask whether the hotels could supply adapters, so I can't help there.


Where did you buy your adapters?  The places I've checked lately have these big, bulky Universal adapters, and I've not had luck with those.  I have UK style ones for Hong Kong, but I'm not positive what to bring for China.  Stuff I read is conflicting.



Calfan said:


> Just wanted to make sure you were aware that you won't be able to access Facebook in China without a VPN since China blocks access to many social media sites.  I did a one-month VPN subscription so I could access and post on FB  while in China.  It worked great, but I remember reading that the government is cracking down on VPN use to access these sites.


Yep, I knew about that, and I actually talked to @Cousin Orville about it.  Just waiting until a week or so out so that one month will cover the whole trip.  But thanks!    I'm going to need it for FB and gmail both.  Not sure about the DIS...

Sayhello


----------



## Calfan

sayhello said:


> Where did you buy your adapters?  The places I've checked lately have these big, bulky Universal adapters, and I've not had luck with those.  I have UK style ones for Hong Kong, but I'm not positive what to bring for China.  Stuff I read is conflicting.
> Sayhello



We had a set of adapters that came with a converter we bought years ago, but I also bought an additional adapter set since we were going to be in two rooms so each room could have an adapter.  I bought the set off of Amazon, but I can't remember the exact one I bought.  Here's a link to something on Amazon that is a 3-pack of the type of adapter needed for China. You probably don't want 3, but it will show you the correct shape/style. It's a 3-prong, but they are slanted.

https://www.amazon.com/Ceptics-Chin...347205&sr=8-1&keywords=plug+adapter+for+china


----------



## sayhello

Calfan said:


> We had a set of adapters that came with a converter we bought years ago, but I also bought an additional adapter set since we were going to be in two rooms so each room could have an adapter.  I bought the set off of Amazon, but I can't remember the exact one I bought.  Here's a link to something on Amazon that is a 3-pack of the type of adapter needed for China. You probably don't want 3, but it will show you the correct shape/style. It's a 3-prong, but they are slanted.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Ceptics-Chin...347205&sr=8-1&keywords=plug+adapter+for+china


Thanks!  That's exactly what I needed to know!

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Calfan said:


> We had a set of adapters that came with a converter we bought years ago, but I also bought an additional adapter set since we were going to be in two rooms so each room could have an adapter.  I bought the set off of Amazon, but I can't remember the exact one I bought.  Here's a link to something on Amazon that is a 3-pack of the type of adapter needed for China. You probably don't want 3, but it will show you the correct shape/style. It's a 3-prong, but they are slanted.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Ceptics-Chin...347205&sr=8-1&keywords=plug+adapter+for+china


Thanks for the link! Exactly what I was looking for, too.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

sayhello said:


> Where did you buy your adapters?  The places I've checked lately have these big, bulky Universal adapters, and I've not had luck with those.  I have UK style ones for Hong Kong, but I'm not positive what to bring for China.  Stuff I read is conflicting.
> 
> Sayhello



I bought a world-wide set of adapters at Brookstone years ago that comes with a nice storage case.  It has worked well for me to date.  This way I never have to go out and buy one for each trip and they store nice and neatly in one place 

Here is the link:
http://www.brookstone.com/pd/7-Piec...ch&bkeid=compare|mercent|googlebaseads|search


----------



## sayhello

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> I bought a world-wide set of adapters at Brookstone years ago that comes with a nice storage case.  It has worked well for me to date.  This way I never have to go out and buy one for each trip and they store nice and neatly in one place
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://www.brookstone.com/pd/7-Piece-Converter-Kit-for-Appliances-50-1800-Watts/599464.html?bkeid=compare|mercent|googlebaseads|search&bkeid=compare|mercent|googlebaseads|search


Thanks!

Sayhello


----------



## AlixaLock

Calfan said:


> We had a set of adapters that came with a converter we bought years ago, but I also bought an additional adapter set since we were going to be in two rooms so each room could have an adapter.  I bought the set off of Amazon, but I can't remember the exact one I bought.  Here's a link to something on Amazon that is a 3-pack of the type of adapter needed for China. You probably don't want 3, but it will show you the correct shape/style. It's a 3-prong, but they are slanted.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Ceptics-Chin...347205&sr=8-1&keywords=plug+adapter+for+china


Thanks for the recommendation!  Ordered these adaptors and they just arrived from Amazon!


----------



## AlixaLock

Finalizing our post-tour Shanghai days.  We are going back to Shanghai Disneyland and then dinner at the Royal Banquet Hall on Thursday the 6th.  Friday the 7th Tongli Water Town tour with Miki.  That leaves us with one post day left in Shanghai.  Anniversary dinner at Mr. and Mrs. B, but still deciding on day plans.  Any input on the essential Shanghai sites to see that the tour leaves out?


----------



## AlixaLock

CaliKris said:


> Our farewell dinner is at Shanghai Disneyland before the fireworks.  I am wondering if that dinner will be at the Royal Banquet Hall as that is the only table service restaurant in Shanghai Disneyland.  The other two table service restaurants (Lumiere's Kitchen and Aurora) are in the Shanghai Disneyland Hotel.
> 
> I have heard that both Barbossa's Bounty and Wandering Moon are both must do's in Shanghai Disneyland but they are both counter service.
> 
> We have booked Capital M in Beijing and then were looking at Country Kitchen, Red Bowl (both in the Rosewood) or Baoyuan Dumpling Restaurant for the second night.  It is just hard to know how tired or full from lunch we might be.



Are you on the June 25th trip, CaliKris? I thought I saw that date in another post.  We are on for that date as well!


----------



## CaliKris

AlixaLock said:


> Are you on the June 25th trip, CaliKris? I thought I saw that date in another post.  We are on for that date as well!


Yes, we are!  We are super excited for this trip.  It will be our first ABD and I am glad there is someone on the boards that is also going on our dates.  It is just going to be my husband and I since our kids are in their 20's and just couldn't take the time off work.  

We are gong to the Tongli Water Town on Thursday, July 6th and then Shanghai Disneyland on Friday, July 7th.  We are leaving the 8th.  Did you make reservations already at the Royal Banquet Hall?  I wasn't sure if we could since we are not staying at the Shanghai Disneyland hotel.


The observation deck at the Shanghai World Financial Tower is supposed to provide a spectacular view if it is a clear day.  I also hear good things about the Shanghai museum.  I will let you know if I run across any other ideas for Shanghai.


----------



## AlixaLock

CaliKris said:


> Yes, we are!  We are super excited for this trip.  It will be our first ABD and I am glad there is someone on the boards that is also going on our dates.  It is just going to be my husband and I since our kids are in their 20's and just couldn't take the time off work.
> 
> We are gong to the Tongli Water Town on Thursday, July 6th and then Shanghai Disneyland on Friday, July 7th.  We are leaving the 8th.  Did you make reservations already at the Royal Banquet Hall?  I wasn't sure if we could since we are not staying at the Shanghai Disneyland hotel.
> 
> 
> The observation deck at the Shanghai World Financial Tower is supposed to provide a spectacular view if it is a clear day.  I also hear good things about the Shanghai museum.  I will let you know if I run across any other ideas for Shanghai.


So exciting to have a fellow dis-er on the trip!  We are just three of us, my husband, myself and our 9-year old daughter.  I travel agent told us the group is full and shapes us as 35 total people with 20 adults and 15 kids. 

To funny that we are basically swapping our post day itineraries!  It's all that great info on these boards! LOL. I was thoroughly confused by what can be booked and when at Shanghai Disneyland, so last night my husband just called and they booked us for the Royal Banquet Hall with no questions about where we were saying or anything.  Still cannot book premium tours until 45 days out.  My husband said the call was very easy and conducted in excellent English.

Thank you for the Shanghai suggestions, I will look into those!
Jen


----------



## CaliKris

AlixaLock said:


> So exciting to have a fellow dis-er on the trip!  We are just three of us, my husband, myself and our 9-year old daughter.  I travel agent told us the group is full and shapes us as 35 total people with 20 adults and 15 kids.
> 
> To funny that we are basically swapping our post day itineraries!  It's all that great info on these boards! LOL. I was thoroughly confused by what can be booked and when at Shanghai Disneyland, so last night my husband just called and they booked us for the Royal Banquet Hall with no questions about where we were saying or anything.  Still cannot book premium tours until 45 days out.  My husband said the call was very easy and conducted in excellent English.
> 
> Thank you for the Shanghai suggestions, I will look into those!
> Jen


I was wondering what the makeup of our group was.  Thanks for the info!

My husband just called and got our Royal Banquet Hall reservations.  They did ask if we were staying at the hotel, but it was not a problem that we weren't.  She tried to sell us park admission tickets, but it is too early.  She said to call back when we have them so she can link them to our dining reservation.  I am not sure why.  Also, she wanted my husband's passport number.  I have heard that you need your passports when entering the park.


----------



## sayhello

CaliKris said:


> Also, she wanted my husband's passport number.  I have heard that you need your passports when entering the park.


I've read that, too.  I'm not sure why.  I'm not thrilled with the idea of carrying my passport around with me at a crowded Disney park...

Sayhello


----------



## Karen Stevan

I did not have a smooth experience reserving through Shanghai.  Called three times and could not find person who could speak English.  Promised e-mail confirmation but nothing came through.  Charged for Shanghai Disney resort ($600) two weeks ago and still can't get refund when I changed to add-on Peninsula.  Definitely some growing pains there.

I am wondering if anyone got their "box" yet?  Part of the magic on previous ABDs was getting the magical box with goodies and things like 30-day countdown.  Are they getting skimpy on these extras now?


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> I did not have a smooth experience reserving through Shanghai.  Called three times and could not find person who could speak English.  Promised e-mail confirmation but nothing came through.  Charged for Shanghai Disney resort ($600) two weeks ago and still can't get refund when I changed to add-on Peninsula.  Definitely some growing pains there.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone got their "box" yet?  Part of the magic on previous ABDs was getting the magical box with goodies and things like 30-day countdown.  Are they getting skimpy on these extras now?


No box here.  I called ABD on Friday, and apparently they've been sent, because she was trying to get a tracking number, but said she probably wouldn't be able to get it until Monday, and hopefully I'd have it by then.  2 1/2 weeks is cutting it a bit close!  

I was *SO SAD* when they stopped doing the 30-day countdown calendars.  I loved those!!

Sayhello


----------



## AlixaLock

Karen Stevan said:


> I did not have a smooth experience reserving through Shanghai.  Called three times and could not find person who could speak English.  Promised e-mail confirmation but nothing came through.  Charged for Shanghai Disney resort ($600) two weeks ago and still can't get refund when I changed to add-on Peninsula.  Definitely some growing pains there.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone got their "box" yet?  Part of the magic on previous ABDs was getting the magical box with goodies and things like 30-day countdown.  Are they getting skimpy on these extras now?


Ugh ...   so sorry to hear this.   I think it's definitely evolving and I hope the refund issue get settled.  No box on our end, but we aren't quite 30 days out yet.  This is our first ABD and I have to say it's one area that I think needs some work.  I expected to hear more about trip details at this point in the process and we really have heard almost nothing.  That said, they have been very responsive to any phone inquiries, somfi gers crossed.


----------



## Karen Stevan

AlixaLock said:


> Ugh ...   so sorry to hear this.   I think it's definitely evolving and I hope the refund issue get settled.  No box on our end, but we aren't quite 30 days out yet.  This is our first ABD and I have to say it's one area that I think needs some work.  I expected to hear more about trip details at this point in the process and we really have heard almost nothing.  That said, they have been very responsive to any phone inquiries, somfi gers crossed.



Re:  Shanghai - my travel agent tried to cancel my reservation through e-mail, but learned that the resort doesn't check e-mails??  So we're trying now by phone.  If I can't straighten it out, I may have to stay at Shabghai and cancel add-on Peninsula.

Because I'm in Canada, we historically got our box a week or two after everyone, or not at all, because of customs.  I even enlisted a US travel agent to collect it for me on our last ABD so I wouldn't miss out.  This is cutting it too close.  Disney, of all companies, should appreciate how important the anticipation element is.  The welcome box is an essential part of the experience!  How expensive could a count-down calendar possibly be?!


----------



## AlixaLock

CaliKris said:


> I was wondering what the makeup of our group was.  Thanks for the info!
> 
> My husband just called and got our Royal Banquet Hall reservations.  They did ask if we were staying at the hotel, but it was not a problem that we weren't.  She tried to sell us park admission tickets, but it is too early.  She said to call back when we have them so she can link them to our dining reservation.  I am not sure why.  Also, she wanted my husband's passport number.  I have heard that you need your passports when entering the park.



I'm so glad the reservation worked out.  I haven't contemplated buying our tickets yet, but I guess I should definitely get on it.  The person who took our Royal Banquet Hall also mentioned the passport issue, as did the person giving us info on tours, so it seems correct that we need it to enter the park.


----------



## CaliKris

AlixaLock said:


> Ugh ...   so sorry to hear this.   I think it's definitely evolving and I hope the refund issue get settled.  No box on our end, but we aren't quite 30 days out yet.  This is our first ABD and I have to say it's one area that I think needs some work.  I expected to hear more about trip details at this point in the process and we really have heard almost nothing.  That said, they have been very responsive to any phone inquiries, somfi gers crossed.


This is our first ABD as well and I am a bit surprised by the lack of communication on ABD's part.  They asked for our flight details for airport transfers, but we never heard anything after we sent them.  It does not give me a warm and fuzzy feeling that anyone will be at the airport to pick us up!

For those of you who have traveled with ABD before, will there be information about the transfers in our box?  If not, I will call to confirm.  I don't want to be stranded in the airport tired and weary after a long flight.


----------



## Karen Stevan

Disney was supposed to call me back today with a tracking number for the elusive box, but no word.  On previous trips, we were greeted at the airport, but this excursion doesn't seem nearly as organized.  I would have expected a lot more preparation given the investment we've made to journey to the other side of the world!  I can't figure out why Disney would do away with its pre-trip program.  Hope we hear something soon.  I'm leaving for L.A. in two days and would have loved to have had some welcome stuff to share with my son.  I'm doing my own 30-day countdown but it's not the same.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I'm so glad I'm not the only one disappointed by the pre-trip communication from Disney. Our trip stars in 18 days and no box yet. Like you Calkris I've heard squat from Disney after sending our info about transfers. When I think of the amount of money this trip is costing for the 4 of us, it makes me wonder what I'm paying for


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> Disney was supposed to call me back today with a tracking number for the elusive box, but no word.  On previous trips, we were greeted at the airport, but this excursion doesn't seem nearly as organized.  I would have expected a lot more preparation given the investment we've made to journey to the other side of the world!  I can't figure out why Disney would do away with its pre-trip program.  Hope we hear something soon.  I'm leaving for L.A. in two days and would have loved to have had some welcome stuff to share with my son.  I'm doing my own 30-day countdown but it's not the same.


They were supposed to call me back with a tracking number, also.  Still no box, and no tracking number.  



CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one disappointed by the pre-trip communication from Disney. Our trip stars in 18 days and no box yet. Like you Calkris I've heard squat from Disney after sending our info about transfers. When I think of the amount of money this trip is costing for the 4 of us, it makes me wonder what I'm paying for


Well, I'm also disappointed with the lack of communication.  But I'm paying for the Adventure Guides, and the actual trip.  Hopefully those are still fabulous!

Sayhello


----------



## Karen Stevan

Disney explained this morning there was a problem with its vendors and they are now shipping out the pre-trip packages.  You all can get your tracking numbers today, but mine (coming to Canada) is still in progress  Do share the excitement with me once you receive your boxes so I can experience the joy vicariously.  This trip going to be SO MUCH FUN!!!!!  (if I can survive my present anxious state of too much to do - Michael still doesn't have his Visa application in yet, for example, and I'm still waiting for mine)


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> Disney explained this morning there was a problem with its vendors and they are now shipping out the pre-trip packages.  You all can get your tracking numbers today, but mine (coming to Canada) is still in progress  Do share the excitement with me once you receive your boxes so I can experience the joy vicariously.  This trip going to be SO MUCH FUN!!!!!  (if I can survive my present anxious state of too much to do - Michael still doesn't have his Visa application in yet, for example, and I'm still waiting for mine)


  He does realize it can take over 2 weeks unless you physically go to a consulate or embassy, right???

Sayhello


----------



## Karen Stevan

sayhello said:


> He does realize it can take over 2 weeks unless you physically go to a consulate or embassy, right???
> 
> Sayhello



You have NO IDEA how panicked I am right now.  I don't know how I would enjoy this trip if I have to leave Michael behind.  I have been screaming at him to take care of this but he is moving, has final exams, is way behind in courses, has film showcase, lost phone, you name it!!!  I am truly tearing my hair out and it makes all the pre-trip anticipation a little joyless.


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> You have NO IDEA how panicked I am right now.  I don't know how I would enjoy this trip if I have to leave Michael behind.  I have been screaming at him to take care of this but he is moving, has final exams, is way behind in courses, has film showcase, lost phone, you name it!!!  I am truly tearing my hair out and it makes all the pre-trip anticipation a little joyless.


Yikes!!!!  

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> But I'm paying for the Adventure Guides, and the actual trip.  Hopefully those are still fabulous!
> 
> Sayhello



This is actually a really interesting point that I'm not sure I'd really broken down in my head before. I think what I'm paying for has changed a little over the years. The biggest focus for me now is the itinerary: where we are going, where we are staying & eating, what VIP/special touches are involved, and how many people we are traveling with. When I think back on past trips to the highlights and lowlights, it pretty much comes down to these factors. Even the very best guides don't make up for a lackluster itinerary and large numbers. We had two of the best guides around on our ABD Baltics trip, but for me the lack of special touches and the 49 fellow adventurers were way too big of a hurdle for them to overcome. So the guides are definitely less of a factor for me now. 

Despite having done Ireland in 2007, what really sold me on ABD was our Scotland trip in 2013 (the first year it was offered). We had great guides on that trip who definitely contributed to our enjoyment, but it was the special touches in the itinerary that really elevated the ABD product for us (private plane to Lewis, canoeing on Loch Ness and launching from Urquhart castle, archery in front lawn of Balmoral, etc). As those VIP/special touches have been going away in ABD itineraries, I'm less and less enthusiastic about trips. I'm thrilled about Club 33 in China--that's the kind of thing that will bring me back to ABD.

It wasn't until I took a Nat Geo trip that I really appreciated the pre-trip planning aspect, which ABD falls down in. Nat Geo has great material that you get as soon as you sign up, personal contact with a trip advisor, and pretty awesome pre-trip gifts. So that has become a factor for me as well. 

So my list:
1. Itinerary: are there things I can't do on my own? VIP touches? Special access? Will it appeal to my family?
2. How nice are the hotels we are staying at.
3. Group size (25 is ideal, even 40 is pushing it for me; 49 is ridiculous)
4. How many meals are included, and where are we eating?
5. Pre-trip planning
6. Adventure guides

Cost is also in there, of course, but I'll pay more depending on #1 and #2. I'm sure I'm forgetting other things, but it was interesting to think about.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> Yikes!!!!
> 
> Sayhello


Double yikes from me!!!


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> This is actually a really interesting point that I'm not sure I'd really broken down in my head before. I think what I'm paying for has changed a little over the years. The biggest focus for me now is the itinerary: where we are going, where we are staying & eating, what VIP/special touches are involved, and how many people we are traveling with. When I think back on past trips to the highlights and lowlights, it pretty much comes down to these factors. Even the very best guides don't make up for a lackluster itinerary and large numbers. We had two of the best guides around on our ABD Baltics trip, but for me the lack of special touches and the 49 fellow adventurers were way too big of a hurdle for them to overcome. So the guides are definitely less of a factor for me now.
> 
> Despite having done Ireland in 2007, what really sold me on ABD was our Scotland trip in 2013 (the first year it was offered). We had great guides on that trip who definitely contributed to our enjoyment, but it was the special touches in the itinerary that really elevated the ABD product for us (private plane to Lewis, canoeing on Loch Ness and launching from Urquhart castle, archery in front lawn of Balmoral, etc). As those VIP/special touches have been going away in ABD itineraries, I'm less and less enthusiastic about trips. I'm thrilled about Club 33 in China--that's the kind of thing that will bring me back to ABD.
> 
> It wasn't until I took a Nat Geo trip that I really appreciated the pre-trip planning aspect, which ABD falls down in. Nat Geo has great material that you get as soon as you sign up, personal contact with a trip advisor, and pretty awesome pre-trip gifts. So that has become a factor for me as well.
> 
> So my list:
> 1. Itinerary: are there things I can't do on my own? VIP touches? Special access? Will it appeal to my family?
> 2. How nice are the hotels we are staying at.
> 3. Group size (25 is ideal, even 40 is pushing it for me; 49 is ridiculous)
> 4. How many meals are included, and where are we eating?
> 5. Pre-trip planning
> 6. Adventure guides
> 
> Cost is also in there, of course, but I'll pay more depending on #1 and #2. I'm sure I'm forgetting other things, but it was interesting to think about.


OK, that all makes sense to me.  I think the Adventure Guides are still a bit higher on my list than #6, but I agree with other things being more important.  And maybe I'm not as bugged by the lack of personal contact beforehand because I don't know what I'm missing!!    That's entirely possible!

Sayhello


----------



## CaliKris

sayhello said:


> OK, that all makes sense to me.  I think the Adventure Guides are still a bit higher on my list than #6, but I agree with other things being more important.  And maybe I'm not as bugged by the lack of personal contact beforehand because I don't know what I'm missing!!    That's entirely possible!
> 
> Sayhello


I am sure after we come back from our China trip, we will be raving about ABD, the guides, and the wonderful hotels and food.  For me, however, first impressions are important too. And so far, it feels like all they have done is take our money with very little in return.  We are excited to see the new 2018 itineraries and dates tomorrow, but right now ABD has not given us a reason to return as a customer.  If it wasn't for these boards and all the great trip reports, I think I would be quite worried about our upcoming trip and the level of service.  I am sure I will be taking the plunge and booking another trip when I can on Friday because these boards are ABD's best advertisement out there!


----------



## CaliKris

Karen Stevan said:


> You have NO IDEA how panicked I am right now.  I don't know how I would enjoy this trip if I have to leave Michael behind.  I have been screaming at him to take care of this but he is moving, has final exams, is way behind in courses, has film showcase, lost phone, you name it!!!  I am truly tearing my hair out and it makes all the pre-trip anticipation a little joyless.


I am nervous for him too!  There is a consulate in LA.  I am not sure if he is able to go there.  Otherwise, there are services you can pay to go to the consulate for you to speed up the process, but he still has to fill out the paperwork.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

Karen Stevan said:


> You have NO IDEA how panicked I am right now.  I don't know how I would enjoy this trip if I have to leave Michael behind.  I have been screaming at him to take care of this but he is moving, has final exams, is way behind in courses, has film showcase, lost phone, you name it!!!  I am truly tearing my hair out and it makes all the pre-trip anticipation a little joyless.



Oh my goodness he needs to realize that unless he gets himself to the embassy NOW he may not be going to China.  

I also have a son and even though he is an adult if something has to be done, I tend to do it on his behalf (I'm a typical type 'A').  Is there any way you can fill out his CIBT Visa form, e-mail it to him for his signature and have him send the docs off to CIBT?  I know they have an express service that you can pay for.  The only things he would have to do would be sign the form, put his passport in the envelope and mail it off the CIBT (they even provide a shipping label for him).  They are EXTREMELY helpful in the Visa process and I highly recommend them.

If he, for some reason, cannot get a Visa (there are a myriad of reasons why people get declined -- I've heard of 2 people that didn't get China visas) you would need to know ASAP so you could deal with ABD about how to handle the situation.

Please keep us posted on how this progresses.  Having a son who doesn't prioritize well (except his social and work calendars lol) I empathize with you.


----------



## Cousin Orville

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> So my list:
> 1. Itinerary: are there things I can't do on my own? VIP touches? Special access? Will it appeal to my family?
> 2. How nice are the hotels we are staying at.
> 3. Group size (25 is ideal, even 40 is pushing it for me; 49 is ridiculous)
> 4. How many meals are included, and where are we eating?
> 5. Pre-trip planning
> 6. Adventure guides



I tend to agree with this.  I generally think the ABD "formula" works pretty well.  I would limit guests to 30 although I don't see that happening anytime soon even though there is competition from natgeo and A&K with smaller groups.

I'd also stress quality over quantity as far as meals are concerned.  For China, I'll be interested in how Duck de Chine in Beijing performs.  I think that was a specific effort by ABD to up food quality in Beijing.  It gets very strong reviews but is specifically known for Peking Duck (one of God's great food gifts) That may or may not go over well in a group.

I've never given the lack of pre-trip planning much though, but now that you mention it, it wouldn't take much effort to send some info or photobooks in the months before the trip.


----------



## Cousin Orville

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> Oh my goodness he needs to realize that unless he gets himself to the embassy NOW he may not be going to China.



Agreed!  I'm sweating just thinking about it.  Time for an intervention.


----------



## sayhello

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> Oh my goodness he needs to realize that unless he gets himself to the embassy NOW he may not be going to China.
> 
> I also have a son and even though he is an adult if something has to be done, I tend to do it on his behalf (I'm a typical type 'A').  Is there any way you can fill out his CIBT Visa form, e-mail it to him for his signature and have him send the docs off to CIBT?  I know they have an express service that you can pay for.  The only things he would have to do would be sign the form, put his passport in the envelope and mail it off the CIBT (they even provide a shipping label for him).  They are EXTREMELY helpful in the Visa process and I highly recommend them.
> 
> If he, for some reason, cannot get a Visa (there are a myriad of reasons why people get declined -- I've heard of 2 people that didn't get China visas) you would need to know ASAP so you could deal with ABD about how to handle the situation.
> 
> Please keep us posted on how this progresses.  Having a son who doesn't prioritize well (except his social and work calendars lol) I empathize with you.


The wrinkle in all of this is that her son is a Canadian living in the US.  There's a lot more paperwork that he has to provide to both prove his Canadian citizenship and that he has all the proper documentation to be in the US in the first place.  He really, REALLY needs to get the the Chinese consulate NOW!  I don't know whether a service like CIBT would handle this kind of situation or not.

Sayhello


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

sayhello said:


> The wrinkle in all of this is that her son is a Canadian living in the US.  There's a lot more paperwork that he has to provide to both prove his Canadian citizenship and that he has all the proper documentation to be in the US in the first place.  He really, REALLY needs to get the the Chinese consulate NOW!  I don't know whether a service like CIBT would handle this kind of situation or not.
> 
> Sayhello



I am in the same situation as her son (Canadian citizen residing in the US).  It wasn't a problem for CIBT to handle the paperwork.  They were total pros.  I called them before sending the paperwork, they told me exactly what they needed, called me when they saw a wrinkle in the paperwork (which was 1 day after they received it), I sent them more paperwork and I had our visas within a few days.  They really know what they are doing.  

Our wrinkle was that we reside in the US with Canadian passports, but were departing from Toronto and returning to Toronto.  CIBT wanted me to provide them with my return flight info to the US.  There was a small wrinkle here (because I was staying in Canada for several weeks after the trip) but CIBT told me what to say in an e-mail to them to satisfy the Chinese embassy.  Trust me, they know what they are doing.


----------



## Karen Stevan

Re:  Pre-trip - one of the big excitements for me in the past was the package.  It felt like Christmas and really put me in the mood for a very special adventure.  It certainly set Disney apart and made me feel taken care of right from the first deposit.  It's a very simple thing to do, really, and contributes to a general spirit of quality, thoughtfulness and excellence.  I hope Disney is taking note of these comments!!

Re:  Visa - talked to concierge today and he assured me Michael still has lots of time to get his application in (glad _he _isn't fretting and I don't think he gets paid all those premiums if this doesn't happen).  Michael finally got the package off this morning (whew!) and, you're right, sayhello, because he's Canadian, he also needed to send off his student Visa and L.A. driver's licence.  I am still vibrating with anxiety, but am definitely more hopeful now we will make the trek together and meet all our new forum friends in person


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> Re:  Pre-trip - one of the big excitements for me in the past was the package.  It felt like Christmas and really put me in the mood for a very special adventure.  It certainly set Disney apart and made me feel taken care of right from the first deposit.  It's a very simple thing to do, really, and contributes to a general spirit of quality, thoughtfulness and excellence.  I hope Disney is taking note of these comments!!
> 
> Re:  Visa - talked to concierge today and he assured me Michael still has lots of time to get his application in (glad _he _isn't fretting and I don't think he gets paid all those premiums if this doesn't happen).  Michael finally got the package off this morning (whew!) and, you're right, sayhello, because he's Canadian, he also needed to send off his student Visa and L.A. driver's licence.  I am still vibrating with anxiety, but am definitely more hopeful now we will make the trek together and meet all our new forum friends in person




Yay!!  Fingers & toes crossed!!

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Cousin Orville said:


> I tend to agree with this.  I generally think the ABD "formula" works pretty well.  I would limit guests to 30 although I don't see that happening anytime soon even though there is competition from natgeo and A&K with smaller groups.
> 
> I'd also stress quality over quantity as far as meals are concerned.  For China, I'll be interested in how Duck de Chine in Beijing performs.  I think that was a specific effort by ABD to up food quality in Beijing.  It gets very strong reviews but is specifically known for Peking Duck (one of God's great food gifts) That may or may not go over well in a group.
> 
> I've never given the lack of pre-trip planning much though, but now that you mention it, it wouldn't take much effort to send some info or photobooks in the months before the trip.



25-30 guests would be ideal. But I agree, I don't see them doing this any time soon.

Regarding food, my preference would be both quantity and quality. I don't mind a meal or two on our own, but it seems like the meals on your own have been going too far in the other direction. In Greece there were a ton, and I hated having to figure out where we were going to eat all the time. That's one of the reasons I go with a tour company. Nat Geo covered all the meals except for one dinner, and the food was excellent. Calfan can jog my memory, but I remember one so-so meal in our first guest house. There wasn't much else around though so I don't think they had much to choose from. I can't wait for the Peking Duck!!! All four of us are looking forward to trying it. 

More pre-planning would be so easy for them to do. Nat Geo has most of it on their website. They send out a trip specific link after you sign up, and there's tons of information about the trips, cities, currency, what to pack, etc. And if you have any questions, there's your specific person to contact. I can't remember when the box came, but I think it was a month or two out. It had a hat, water bottle, gear bag, luggage tags, book about where we were going, maps, etc. Very nice.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Karen Stevan said:


> Re:  Visa - talked to concierge today and he assured me Michael still has lots of time to get his application in (glad _he _isn't fretting and I don't think he gets paid all those premiums if this doesn't happen).  Michael finally got the package off this morning (whew!) and, you're right, sayhello, because he's Canadian, he also needed to send off his student Visa and L.A. driver's licence.  I am still vibrating with anxiety, but am definitely more hopeful now we will make the trek together and meet all our new forum friends in person



I'm relieved for you! This was stressing me out, LOL. I'll cross my fingers, too!


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

Cousin Orville said:


> I tend to agree with this.  I generally think the ABD "formula" works pretty well.  I would limit guests to 30 although I don't see that happening anytime soon even though there is competition from natgeo and A&K with smaller groups.
> 
> I'd also stress quality over quantity as far as meals are concerned.  For China, I'll be interested in how Duck de Chine in Beijing performs.  I think that was a specific effort by ABD to up food quality in Beijing.  It gets very strong reviews but is specifically known for Peking Duck (one of God's great food gifts) That may or may not go over well in a group.
> 
> I've never given the lack of pre-trip planning much though, but now that you mention it, it wouldn't take much effort to send some info or photobooks in the months before the trip.



Duck de Chine was good.  I'm not huge fan of Peking Duck (I am not a meat lover), but it was tasty.  They also had a lot of other food options which were delicious.  You will be happy with this restaurant.  The atmosphere was lovely and everyone had a good time here.  Someone in our group had a birthday or anniversary and the staff brought out a nice cake which was divided among everyone who wanted a slice.  Capital M (in Shanghai) had a special menu for our group which gave us 3 meal choices.  However I asked for something that wasn't on the ABD menu and they happily complied.  

I have to say the food on our trip was outstanding.  I don't think you will be disappointed.  My least favorite meal was the farewell dinner at HK Disneyland because it paled in comparison to the food we had on the tour.

I don't give the pre-tour planning much thought either.  The box is nice but I could live without it.  I have a shelf in one of my walk-in closets that has ABD items on it - backpacks, iPad holders, luggage tags, fleece blankets, etc.  I've never used any of them.  The one item that I LOVED was the luggage straps and I'd really, really like another set!  Just send me the itinerary booklet and I'm good to go.  I realize I'm probably in the minority here.

Trip Advisor has a forum that is full of helpful information.  I have been reading a lot on there with regards to South Africa.  For example, it was there that I found out I needed my daughter's long form birth certificate and a special form filled completed and witnessed by a Commissioner of Oaths because I will be traveling there with my daughter, but without my husband.  I'm not traveling with ABD for this portion of my trip, so I am not sure if they advised parents of this or not.


----------



## Cousin Orville

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> I'm not traveling with ABD for this portion of my trip, so I am not sure if they advised parents of this or not.



They did not.  I wouldn't have known it without you mentioning it.  Thanks again!  Still on the fence on getting the Typhoid shot...  We probably will.


----------



## Karen Stevan

OK Now I am in full-blown panic mode.  Going to LA tomorrow to see Michael LOL and JUST realized the Chinese consulate has my passport!!!!  Apparently, I can't get it out of there without canceling my application and not getting my Visa in time.  So I will disappoint my son horribly, miss his film showcase, not help him move or get ready for China trip.  Disaster strikes (which could mean the trip will be amazing if all difficulties are faced ahead of time).  Oh peril.


----------



## AlixaLock

Cousin Orville said:


> They did not.  I wouldn't have known it without you mentioning it.  Thanks again!  Still on the fence on getting the Typhoid shot...  We probably will.



Personal choice of course, but we (me, my husband and my 9 year old) went ahead and did Typhoid (along with Hep A for the adults) and no ill effects a week later.


----------



## AlixaLock

Having never done an ABD (or any group tour for that matter) I'm not so worried about the box (but it sounds fun!) . Personally, I'm also not so worried about destination details, since there is so much info online to be discovered.  But I would have loved to have known more about the recommended shots, confirmation of transfer details etc... Overall, nothing that has diminished my excitement, but something Disney could for sure look at.


----------



## sayhello

AlixaLock said:


> Personal choice of course, but we (me, my husband and my 9 year old) went ahead and did Typhoid (along with Hep A for the adults) and no ill effects a week later.


Same here.  I did Hep A, Hep B and Typhoid, and except for a slightly sore arm and some achyness, no problem.  

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> OK Now I am in full-blown panic mode.  Going to LA tomorrow to see Michael LOL and JUST realized the Chinese consulate has my passport!!!!  Apparently, I can't get it out of there without canceling my application and not getting my Visa in time.  So I will disappoint my son horribly, miss his film showcase, not help him move or get ready for China trip.  Disaster strikes (which could mean the trip will be amazing if all difficulties are faced ahead of time).  Oh peril.


Well, that sucks!  Do they have any idea when you might get your passport/visa back?

Am I awful if I say I hope this is all the bad luck for the entire trip?

Sayhello


----------



## Karen Stevan

That is what I was thinking, sayhello.  Every time the pre-trip phase is a nightmare, the trip has been beyond fabulous.  But I will be a quivering, blubbering idiot by the time I step onto that plane with all this freakish drama.  Why didn't I just keep my calm solo trip in September?!  My option at the moment (just cancelled LA trip...thank you insurance!) is to get to Vancouver on 6:00 AM flight, run to Canadian embassy and try for emergency tempo passport, then book it to LA at premium jacked-up last-minute rates.  Quite the little adventure!  And I was worried about a tracking number for a gift box this morning


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> That is what I was thinking, sayhello.  Every time the pre-trip phase is a nightmare, the trip has been beyond fabulous.  But I will be a quivering, blubbering idiot by the time I step onto that plane with all this freakish drama.  Why didn't I just keep my calm solo trip in September?!  My option at the moment (just cancelled LA trip...thank you insurance!) is to get to Vancouver on 6:00 AM flight, run to Canadian embassy and try for emergency tempo passport, then book it to LA at premium jacked-up last-minute rates.  Quite the little adventure!  And I was worried about a tracking number for a gift box this morning


I'll keep good thoughts for you!!  Where are you flying out of to get to Hong Kong?

Sayhello


----------



## Karen Stevan

Michael flies from L.A. to Vancouver; I fly from Campbell River to Vancouver.  We meet.  We hug.  We get on plane to Hong Kong.  I am holding my passport.  I am smiling.  This image keeps me going right now.  Pre-trip package optional


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> Michael flies from L.A. to Vancouver; I fly from Campbell River to Vancouver.  We meet.  We hug.  We get on plane to Hong Kong.  I am holding my passport.  I am smiling.  This image keeps me going right now.  Pre-trip package optional




Sayhello


----------



## Karen Stevan

Did everyone get the ABD Asia Zika virus warning today?  We are supposed to wear long sleeves and pants and spray with DEET.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> Duck de Chine was good.  I'm not huge fan of Peking Duck (I am not a meat lover), but it was tasty.  They also had a lot of other food options which were delicious.  You will be happy with this restaurant.  The atmosphere was lovely and everyone had a good time here.  Someone in our group had a birthday or anniversary and the staff brought out a nice cake which was divided among everyone who wanted a slice.  Capital M (in Shanghai) had a special menu for our group which gave us 3 meal choices.  However I asked for something that wasn't on the ABD menu and they happily complied.
> 
> I have to say the food on our trip was outstanding.  I don't think you will be disappointed.  My least favorite meal was the farewell dinner at HK Disneyland because it paled in comparison to the food we had on the tour.
> 
> I don't give the pre-tour planning much thought either.  The box is nice but I could live without it.  I have a shelf in one of my walk-in closets that has ABD items on it - backpacks, iPad holders, luggage tags, fleece blankets, etc.  I've never used any of them.  The one item that I LOVED was the luggage straps and I'd really, really like another set!  Just send me the itinerary booklet and I'm good to go.  I realize I'm probably in the minority here.



Thanks for the feedback on the restaurants--really looking forward to it. My favorite ABD gifts have  been the original adult backpacks we got back in 2007 (leather bottoms), the baseball cap from the same trip, and the luggage straps as well. I think I had two sets of those: blue and orange.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Karen Stevan said:


> Did everyone get the ABD Asia Zika virus warning today?  We are supposed to wear long sleeves and pants and spray with DEET.


No. Didn't get it


----------



## Karen Stevan

Sent to my travel agent:






Important Information About Your Adventure

Reservation #:


Adventure Start Date:

Lead Guest Name:

Karen Stevan









We appreciate you booking an _Adventures by Disney_ vacation for your client.

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has issued a travel alert for countries and territories in Latin America and Asia where Zika virus, a mosquito related illness, has been found.

The precautions and guidance recommended by the CDC are similar to those to prevent other mosquito borne illnesses and include wearing long-sleeved shirts and long pants and using EPA-registered insect repellent containing and active ingredient such as DEET, picaridan, oil of lemon eucalyptus or IR3535 according to the label instructions. While the most common symptoms are usually mild and include fever, rash, joint pain and red eyes, pregnant women should pay special attention to the travel alert and take necessary precaution to avoid mosquito bites.

Additional information can be found under the Travelers Health and Zika virus update sections of the CDC website at http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/notices andhttp://www.cdc.gov/zika.

Should you have any questions related to your client's adventure, please feel free to call us at 1-877-728-7282.

Sincerely,

The Cast and Guides
_Adventures by Disney_






Adventures by Disney Travel Services
P.O. Box 10210
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830-0238
Disney

This email was sent to yvonne.pelletierpaul@visiontravel.ca.
If you wish to unsubscribe the above address from future commercial emails
from Adventures by Disney Vacations, click here.

Adventures by Disney Vacations, Attn: Email Compliance
1375 Buena Vista Drive, P.O. Box 10000
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830.
casl.disneydestinations@disneyonline.com

Confidential Property of Adventures by Disney

©Disney


----------



## Karen Stevan

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Thanks for the feedback on the restaurants--really looking forward to it. My favorite ABD gifts have  been the original adult backpacks we got back in 2007 (leather bottoms), the baseball cap from the same trip, and the luggage straps as well. I think I had two sets of those: blue and orange.



My favourite part of the pre-trip package was the adventure book describing the daily activity (and a peek at the pins), and the 30-day countdown.  I have enough backpacks and swag and don't care as much about that, but the little book was a highlight and would be worth it for Disney to continue, as seeing what we're specifically looking forward to laid out in a creative way really generates that extra bit of excitement.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

Karen Stevan said:


> Did everyone get the ABD Asia Zika virus warning today?  We are supposed to wear long sleeves and pants and spray with DEET.



I don't see any areas on the CDC list that the ABD China trip visits.

I never saw a single mosquito in any of the cities that we visited.  Personally I wouldn't even give it a second thought.


----------



## AlixaLock

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> I don't see any areas on the CDC list that the ABD China trip visits.
> 
> I never saw a single mosquito in any of the cities that we visited.  Personally I wouldn't even give it a second thought.


It is interesting, because I couldn't find any real reports of Zika in China.  Parts of South East Asia for sure, but nothing in China.  My doctor did say that Dengue Fever is a concern in China and we should protect against mosquito bites when outside of the city...


----------



## Cousin Orville

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> I don't see any areas on the CDC list that the ABD China trip visits.
> 
> I never saw a single mosquito in any of the cities that we visited.  Personally I wouldn't even give it a second thought.



That's my experience, too.  I wouldn't worry about it.  I can't imagine wearing long sleeve shirts and pants in Hong Kong in the Summer.  Literally hotter than WDW in the summer.


----------



## sayhello

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> I don't see any areas on the CDC list that the ABD China trip visits.
> 
> I never saw a single mosquito in any of the cities that we visited.  Personally I wouldn't even give it a second thought.





Cousin Orville said:


> That's my experience, too.  I wouldn't worry about it.  I can't imagine wearing long sleeve shirts and pants in Hong Kong in the Summer.  Literally hotter than WDW in the summer.



Oh, thanks, you two.  That's a relief.  Long sleeves & pants was just not sounding good at all!!  

Sayhello


----------



## Calfan

Cousin Orville said:


> That's my experience, too.  I wouldn't worry about it.  I can't imagine wearing long sleeve shirts and pants in Hong Kong in the Summer.  Literally hotter than WDW in the summer.



Confirming mosquitoes weren't an issue for us at all last July either. Can't imagine wearing long sleeves and pants in that heat!


----------



## Calfan

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> 25-30 guests would be ideal. But I agree, I don't see them doing this any time soon.
> 
> Regarding food, my preference would be both quantity and quality. I don't mind a meal or two on our own, but it seems like the meals on your own have been going too far in the other direction. In Greece there were a ton, and I hated having to figure out where we were going to eat all the time. That's one of the reasons I go with a tour company. Nat Geo covered all the meals except for one dinner, and the food was excellent. Calfan can jog my memory, but I remember one so-so meal in our first guest house. There wasn't much else around though so I don't think they had much to choose from. I can't wait for the Peking Duck!!! All four of us are looking forward to trying it.
> 
> More pre-planning would be so easy for them to do. Nat Geo has most of it on their website. They send out a trip specific link after you sign up, and there's tons of information about the trips, cities, currency, what to pack, etc. And if you have any questions, there's your specific person to contact. I can't remember when the box came, but I think it was a month or two out. It had a hat, water bottle, gear bag, luggage tags, book about where we were going, maps, etc. Very nice.



Yes, all but one dinner included on NatGeo (both England Coast to Coast and Ireland hiking) and agree that all were excellent on our England trip other than the average first-night meal.  

Personally, I don't like to have more than one or maybe two at the most on your own meals on a group tour. I don't like having to plan meals on my own and think that for the price of these types of trips, meals should be included. It seems like ABD keeps increasing the number of on your own meals in their itineraries, which is definitely a negative for me.


----------



## Calfan

CaliKris said:


> I was wondering what the makeup of our group was.  Thanks for the info!
> 
> My husband just called and got our Royal Banquet Hall reservations.  They did ask if we were staying at the hotel, but it was not a problem that we weren't.  She tried to sell us park admission tickets, but it is too early.  She said to call back when we have them so she can link them to our dining reservation.  I am not sure why.  Also, she wanted my husband's passport number.  I have heard that you need your passports when entering the park.



We did the VIP private tour at Shanghai DL.  I had to provide passport numbers when I booked and was told we would need to show our passports to our tour guide at the beginning of the tour. Our Thomson guide was quite concerned when I told him this, so he called SHDL for us and confirmed we would in fact need them. I don't recall needing to show them to gain park entry, but our tour guide definitely asked for them. I would heed any direction provided by the booking agent for dining, tours, etc. on the passport issue.


----------



## CaliKris

Calfan said:


> We did the VIP private tour at Shanghai DL.  I had to provide passport numbers when I booked and was told we would need to show our passports to our tour guide at the beginning of the tour. Our Thomson guide was quite concerned when I told him this, so he called SHDL for us and confirmed we would in fact need them. I don't recall needing to show them to gain park entry, but our tour guide definitely asked for them. I would heed any direction provided by the booking agent for dining, tours, etc. on the passport issue.


Thanks, @Calfan!  Everything I have read says you need your passport to gain park entry.  I am sure the ABD guides will let us know when we go with them to Shanghai DL.  I am not sure what would happen if someone doesn't have their passport.  I don't want to find out, so we will just carry them in a safe place.


----------



## Karen Stevan

Calfan said:


> Yes, all but one dinner included on NatGeo (both England Coast to Coast and Ireland hiking) and agree that all were excellent on our England trip other than the average first-night meal.
> 
> Personally, I don't like to have more than one or maybe two at the most on your own meals on a group tour. I don't like having to plan meals on my own and think that for the price of these types of trips, meals should be included. It seems like ABD keeps increasing the number of on your own meals in their itineraries, which is definitely a negative for me.



I totally agree, Calfan.  I was surprised at the amount of planning required on this trip.  The add-ons were plenty, but then I had to deal with organizing all kinds of dinners in remote areas where I certainly feel out of my depth.  I'm OK with a couple of nights on our own, but this seemed excessive.  I am definitely going to look at NatGeo in future because they sound like they have all the elements of a tour that Disney is doing away with.


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> I totally agree, Calfan.  I was surprised at the amount of planning required on this trip.  The add-ons were plenty, but then I had to deal with organizing all kinds of dinners in remote areas where I certainly feel out of my depth.  I'm OK with a couple of nights on our own, but this seemed excessive.  I am definitely going to look at NatGeo in future because they sound like they have all the elements of a tour that Disney is doing away with.


Now you're making me worry, because, honestly, except for a few recommendations I've gotten, I have no plans for OYO meals for this trip.  I was planning on relying on the Adventure Guides.  I may end up eating a lot of meals alone!  

Sayhello


----------



## AlixaLock

Karen Stevan said:


> I totally agree, Calfan.  I was surprised at the amount of planning required on this trip.  The add-ons were plenty, but then I had to deal with organizing all kinds of dinners in remote areas where I certainly feel out of my depth.  I'm OK with a couple of nights on our own, but this seemed excessive.  I am definitely going to look at NatGeo in future because they sound like they have all the elements of a tour that Disney is doing away with.



This is an interesting question and discussion.  I was very hesitant to book any kind of group tour because I didn't want to be completely constrained to always eating with the group.  So crazy, right? Different strokes for different folks.  I'll have to wait and see how it all turns out, but we've enjoyed the process of searching out restaurants and navigating the language, time and culture barriers to make reservations. The Chope app was great for Hong Kong and Shanghai ... less so everywhere else.  Open Table was also great in Hong Kong.  But you are correct, it definitely was time consuming and required planning that might not be a good thing for everyone...


----------



## Cousin Orville

I checked the OYO meals this year and how it compares to the old itinerary.  The total number is the same, but it is spread out differently.  FWIW, here's my thoughts on this year's ABD:

Day 2 - Dinner OYO at HKDL.  I think this is a good thing as it allows you to decide how much time you want to spend eating.  We didn't get much time in the park in 2014 before our final dinner - maybe 3 hrs.  I would recommend the quick service restaurant next to Mystic Manor.  I thought the food was ok, and all the different rooms themed to different regions of the world was very cool.

Day 4 & 5- Dinner OYO on the 2nd night in Beijing.  In 2014, we had 2 dinners (1- Welcome Dinner and 2- Royal House).  Neither were particularly memorable.  We had 1 dinner on our own.  Some people went to a Peking Opera, some a Kung Fu show.  I had reservations at Capital M which was very good.  This year, we'll likely go to the Country Place at the Rosewood which has strong recommendations.  I'm not sure if it needs reservations.  We'll probably go back to Capital M the other night.  That requires reservations.

Day 7 - Dinner OYO on the 2nd night in Chengdu.  We had an ABD dinner at the casual buffet restaurant at the Ritz in Chengdu.  It was paid for, but you went on your own.  I'm not a fan of buffets but it was ok.  I'd probably look for something better unless you prefer a casual buffet.

Day 11 - Lunch OYO at SDL.  Probably the same reasoning as Day 2.


I like to break away from the group and have an opportunity to go to restaurants that otherwise wouldn't accommodate a group.  But I can certainly see the point of view of not wanting to plan those meals out.  In Ireland, my DW and I actually declined an ABD meal to have a meal alone in the nicer of the 2 restaurants at Dromoland Castle.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Cousin Orville said:


> I checked the OYO meals this year and how it compares to the old itinerary.  The total number is the same, but it is spread out differently.  FWIW, here's my thoughts on this year's ABD:
> 
> Day 2 - Dinner OYO at HKDL.  I think this is a good thing as it allows you to decide how much time you want to spend eating.  We didn't get much time in the park in 2014 before our final dinner - maybe 3 hrs.  I would recommend the quick service restaurant next to Mystic Manor.  I thought the food was ok, and all the different rooms themed to different regions of the world was very cool.
> 
> Day 4 & 5- Dinner OYO on the 2nd night in Beijing.  In 2014, we had 2 dinners (1- Welcome Dinner and 2- Royal House).  Neither were particularly memorable.  We had 1 dinner on our own.  Some people went to a Peking Opera, some a Kung Fu show.  I had reservations at Capital M which was very good.  This year, we'll likely go to the Country Place at the Rosewood which has strong recommendations.  I'm not sure if it needs reservations.  We'll probably go back to Capital M the other night.  That requires reservations.
> 
> Day 7 - Dinner OYO on the 2nd night in Chengdu.  We had an ABD dinner at the casual buffet restaurant at the Ritz in Chengdu.  It was paid for, but you went on your own.  I'm not a fan of buffets but it was ok.  I'd probably look for something better unless you prefer a casual buffet.
> 
> Day 11 - Lunch OYO at SDL.  Probably the same reasoning as Day 2.
> 
> 
> I like to break away from the group and have an opportunity to go to restaurants that otherwise wouldn't accommodate a group.  But I can certainly see the point of view of not wanting to plan those meals out.  In Ireland, my DW and I actually declined an ABD meal to have a meal alone in the nicer of the 2 restaurants at Dromoland Castle.


This is fabulous, Cousin Orville! Thank you so much. I'm going to print off and take with me


----------



## AlixaLock

Cousin Orville said:


> Day 7 - Dinner OYO on the 2nd night in Chengdu.  We had an ABD dinner at the casual buffet restaurant at the Ritz in Chengdu.  It was paid for, but you went on your own.  I'm not a fan of buffets but it was ok.  I'd probably look for something better unless you prefer a casual buffet.



We ended up booking Lixuan in the Ritz Chengdu.  We booked at the recommendation of the concierge at the Ritz, we wanted to book Flair, but the concierge said that it would be too adult, which is probably not true, but we decided follow along.  Will let ya know how it turns out!


----------



## Cousin Orville

AlixaLock said:


> We ended up booking Lixuan in the Ritz Chengdu.  We booked at the recommendation of the concierge at the Ritz, we wanted to book Flair, but the concierge said that it would be too adult, which is probably not true, but we decided follow along.  Will let ya know how it turns out!



We ate at Spices.   It was fine.  Actually, it was probably very good for a buffet.  But looking up the other choices, I'd choose Flair or one of the others.  I remember looking the Chengdu Ritz restaurants up in 2014 and being excited about where I naively figured we were eating on our own but paid for by ABD.  I was remembering my previous ABD where they paid for any of the 3 very nice restaurants at the Hanoi Metropole.  Sadly there was no option.  It was the buffet.  Whah whah.


----------



## Calfan

AlixaLock said:


> We ended up booking Lixuan in the Ritz Chengdu.  We booked at the recommendation of the concierge at the Ritz, we wanted to book Flair, but the concierge said that it would be too adult, which is probably not true, but we decided follow along.  Will let ya know how it turns out!



We did not eat at Flair but did go to the rooftop bar with our DD who was just under 14 at the time, and it didn't feel too adult to have her there.  Fantastic views and a fun setting.  I will say that the bar staff's English was surprisingly bad compared to the other staff we encountered at the Ritz, and it made for some memorable drink snafus that we are still laughing about.



Cousin Orville said:


> We ate at Spices.   It was fine.  Actually, it was probably very good for a buffet.  But looking up the other choices, I'd choose Flair or one of the others.  I remember looking the Chengdu Ritz restaurants up in 2014 and being excited about where I naively figured we were eating on our own but paid for by ABD.  I was remembering my previous ABD where they paid for any of the 3 very nice restaurants at the Hanoi Metropole.  Sadly there was no option.  It was the buffet.  Whah whah.



We had an included dinner at the Ritz buffet on our trip as well, and I agree that it was one of the weaker meals of our trip.


----------



## AlixaLock

Cousin Orville said:


> We ate at Spices.   It was fine.  Actually, it was probably very good for a buffet.  But looking up the other choices, I'd choose Flair or one of the others.  I remember looking the Chengdu Ritz restaurants up in 2014 and being excited about where I naively figured we were eating on our own but paid for by ABD.  I was remembering my previous ABD where they paid for any of the 3 very nice restaurants at the Hanoi Metropole.  Sadly there was no option.  It was the buffet.  Whah whah.



The Ritz definitely tried to hard sell the buffet, but I'm not s huge buffet person, so I passed.  One of the funniest moments of this whole planning process was them telling us how adult Flair was and me having visions of go-go dances! ahahah!

Can I pick you brain about your previous trip with your son and food.  When you were at the ABD hotels did you eat freely, i.e fruits and salads or did you avoid those things.  Or maybe you didn't avoid them at all in China?  I'm trying to wrap my brain around the advice I keep receiving and trying to imagine 18 days without fruits or uncooked vegetables.  What was your experience with food safety and what "rules" did follow or avoid?


----------



## AlixaLock

Calfan said:


> We did not eat at Flair but did go to the rooftop bar with our DD who was just under 14 at the time, and it didn't feel too adult to have her there.  Fantastic views and a fun setting.  I will say that the bar staff's English was surprisingly bad compared to the other staff we encountered at the Ritz, and it made for some memorable drink snafus that we are still laughing about.



Ha!  Thank you ... I really want to try the menu at Flair and I'm pretty sure my daughter is up to it! LOL!


----------



## Calfan

AlixaLock said:


> Ha!  Thank you ... I really want to try the menu at Flair and I'm pretty sure my daughter is up to it! LOL!



You should go for it! 

I realize you didn't pose this question to me, but we ate fruits and vegetables freely at our hotels and the restaurants that were part of our trip, and we had no issue whatsoever.


----------



## Karen Stevan

Cousin Orville said:


> I checked the OYO meals this year and how it compares to the old itinerary.  The total number is the same, but it is spread out differently.  FWIW, here's my thoughts on this year's ABD:
> 
> Day 2 - Dinner OYO at HKDL.  I think this is a good thing as it allows you to decide how much time you want to spend eating.  We didn't get much time in the park in 2014 before our final dinner - maybe 3 hrs.  I would recommend the quick service restaurant next to Mystic Manor.  I thought the food was ok, and all the different rooms themed to different regions of the world was very cool.
> 
> Day 4 & 5- Dinner OYO on the 2nd night in Beijing.  In 2014, we had 2 dinners (1- Welcome Dinner and 2- Royal House).  Neither were particularly memorable.  We had 1 dinner on our own.  Some people went to a Peking Opera, some a Kung Fu show.  I had reservations at Capital M which was very good.  This year, we'll likely go to the Country Place at the Rosewood which has strong recommendations.  I'm not sure if it needs reservations.  We'll probably go back to Capital M the other night.  That requires reservations.
> 
> Day 7 - Dinner OYO on the 2nd night in Chengdu.  We had an ABD dinner at the casual buffet restaurant at the Ritz in Chengdu.  It was paid for, but you went on your own.  I'm not a fan of buffets but it was ok.  I'd probably look for something better unless you prefer a casual buffet.
> 
> Day 11 - Lunch OYO at SDL.  Probably the same reasoning as Day 2."


----------



## Karen Stevan

Thank you for all the great info.  Couple of questions/comments:

HKDL "shopping in different lands":  is there something we pick up at each of the gift shops?  (I hope)
(yes, Explorer's Club looked like the best restaurant there, next to Mystic Manor)

Day 7 - I don't think this dinner is paid for any more, by the looks of it.

Day 9 - I wanted to go bike riding in Yangshuo.  Any thoughts about that?
            White elephant exchange - how does that work?

Day 11 - confusing.  It says lunch is included, but then it's "OYO" in the description.  Are we OYO but paid for?
             Any idea what time dinner at Club 33 might be?

I know you're comparing this trip to the previous itinerary so I don't expect you will know anything specific, but asking anyway.

Thanks Cousin Orville!!!


----------



## Cousin Orville

AlixaLock said:


> The Ritz definitely tried to hard sell the buffet, but I'm not s huge buffet person, so I passed.  One of the funniest moments of this whole planning process was them telling us how adult Flair was and me having visions of go-go dances! ahahah!
> 
> Can I pick you brain about your previous trip with your son and food.  When you were at the ABD hotels did you eat freely, i.e fruits and salads or did you avoid those things.  Or maybe you didn't avoid them at all in China?  I'm trying to wrap my brain around the advice I keep receiving and trying to imagine 18 days without fruits or uncooked vegetables.  What was your experience with food safety and what "rules" did follow or avoid?



I didn't avoid fruits or uncooked veggies.  I don't remember eating a lot of it though.  Most of the veggies were cooked from what I can remember.  The only sliced fruit in China I remember is watermelon after many a meal - let just all agree that the Chinese are not known for their desserts.  I'd avoid ordering a salad in a random Hutong hole in the wall, but otherwise I wouldn't be too concerned.  Standard precautions should apply for anyone who may be pregnant, older, immunocompromised, etc.


----------



## BluesTraveler

On meals - one thing I like about the Iceland itinerary is only 1 lunch OYO and 2 dinners OYO, so only 3 meals the whole week.  That feels like a good balance.  Alaska was 3 lunches, 2 dinners OYO.  That was too much for me.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Karen Stevan said:


> Thank you for all the great info.  Couple of questions/comments:
> 
> HKDL "shopping in different lands":  is there something we pick up at each of the gift shops?  (I hope)
> (yes, Explorer's Club looked like the best restaurant there, next to Mystic Manor)
> 
> Day 7 - I don't think this dinner is paid for any more, by the looks of it.
> 
> Day 9 - I wanted to go bike riding in Yangshuo.  Any thoughts about that?
> White elephant exchange - how does that work?
> 
> Day 11 - confusing.  It says lunch is included, but then it's "OYO" in the description.  Are we OYO but paid for?
> Any idea what time dinner at Club 33 might be?
> 
> I know you're comparing this trip to the previous itinerary so I don't expect you will know anything specific, but asking anyway.
> 
> Thanks Cousin Orville!!!



I'm not sure if this is specifically addressed to me, but I haven't done the new itinerary.  I'm going on a modified version this Fall.

Yes, Explorer's Club.  Thanks!  I enjoyed it.  Take time to look around in the different rooms.  It's Lord Mystic's collection that has spilled over...









I'm not sure how you could fit in a bike ride in Yangshuo although it does sound lovely.  The morning and early afternoon are on the Lijiang boat ride.  This was spectacular and I wouldn't miss it.  Probably my favorite activity in China.  I can't remember the Trip Report off the top of my head around ~2012 that had amazing pictures from the Gumdrop Mountains.  Maybe @sayhello remembers?  That's what convinced me to do the China ABD in the first place.  It didn't disappoint.  From there you're in Yangshuo shopping for your white elephant gift.  We might have had 1-2 hrs. I doubt it would be enough time to squeeze in a bike ride.  Sounds cool, but you'd have to work out the logistics of  when to start the ride and how to get back to the hotel.  Then we bussed back to the hotel and met up later that night for a white elephant gift party.  Standard White Elephant.  Family friendly cool gifts and gag gifts.  I purchased a fan and had the guy paint Adventures by Disney in Chinese calligraphy.  

Not sure about Day 11.  During my ABD in 2014 we ended in HKDL.  We had dinner around 6ish and then stepped out for the fireworks.  I'll lean on y'all summer travelers for this info for my Oct trip


----------



## CaliKris

Cousin Orville said:


> I'm not sure if this is specifically addressed to me, but I haven't done the new itinerary.  I'm going on a modified version this Fall.
> 
> Yes, Explorer's Club.  Thanks!  I enjoyed it.  Take time to look around in the different rooms.  It's Lord Mystic's collection that has spilled over...
> 
> I can't remember the Trip Report off the top of my head around ~2012 that had amazing pictures from the Gumdrop Mountains.  Maybe @sayhello remembers?  That's what convinced me to do the China ABD in the first place.  It didn't disappoint.


I have read as many China trip reports on these boards as I could find.  Both Cousin Orville's and I believe you are referring to @pxlbarrel's report form 2012.  It was called "In China Now on an ABD and...".  She posted it in the Dis Unplugged Podcast forum.  I have never posted a link, so I hope this works:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/in-china-now-on-an-abd-and.2903121/


----------



## AlixaLock

Calfan said:


> I realize you didn't pose this question to me, but we ate fruits and vegetables freely at our hotels and the restaurants that were part of our trip, and we had no issue whatsoever.





Cousin Orville said:


> I didn't avoid fruits or uncooked veggies.  I don't remember eating a lot of it though.  Most of the veggies were cooked from what I can remember.  The only sliced fruit in China I remember is watermelon after many a meal - let just all agree that the Chinese are not known for their desserts.  I'd avoid ordering a salad in a random Hutong hole in the wall, but otherwise I wouldn't be too concerned.  Standard precautions should apply for anyone who may be pregnant, older, immunocompromised, etc.



Thanks to you both.  I'm really happy to hear those answers.  I'm fine with being smart, but I'm glad we can eat fairly regularly in the hotel and recommended restaurants.


----------



## Cousin Orville

CaliKris said:


> I have read as many China trip reports on these boards as I could find.  Both Cousin Orville's and I believe you are referring to @pxlbarrel's report form 2012.  It was called "In China Now on an ABD and...".  She posted it in the Dis Unplugged Podcast forum.  I have never posted a link, so I hope this works:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/in-china-now-on-an-abd-and.2903121/



Yes, perfect!  I really didn't have an interest in China before @pxlbarrel's report.  It quickly went to the top of the list.


----------



## Karen Stevan

Cousin Orville said:


> Yes, perfect!  I really didn't have an interest in China before @pxlbarrel's report.  It quickly went to the top of the list.



Great trip report.  Helped a lot.  Thanks!!


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

For those headed on this epic journey, be sure to watch for the newborn pandas at the Giant Panda Research Centre in Chengdu.  After you wander through the outdoor area where the adult and youths are located, you will enter a building where the nursery is.  If you are lucky the curtains will be open and you will be treated to an overdose of cuteness:


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> For those headed on this epic journey, be sure to watch for the newborn pandas at the Giant Panda Research Centre in Chengdu.  After you wander through the outdoor area where the adult and youths are located, you will enter a building where the nursery is.  If you are lucky the curtains will be open and you will be treated to an overdose of cuteness:


Oh my goodness! That may be too much to handle--my daughter will go nuts!


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

.


----------



## belle41379

We are doing China in October. Would any of you (going sooner) that have already received the suggested book list from ABD be willing to post it so I can get a head start?


----------



## sayhello

belle41379 said:


> We are doing China in October. Would any of you (going sooner) that have already received the suggested book list from ABD be willing to post it so I can get a head start?


I don't remember getting a suggested book list.  

Sayhello


----------



## belle41379

sayhello said:


> I don't remember getting a suggested book list.
> 
> Sayhello


Oh no!  We've only done the 1 ABD, and one was sent a month or so before the trip.  I was hoping they would do something similar for this one.  Bummer!


----------



## sayhello

Well, apparently there were "problems" with the vendor who does the pre-trip packages, and our boxes shipped *TODAY*.  As in, 2 weeks prior to the actual trip.  I have to think that with all the problems they've had with this vendor (the last 4 years!) they really should find someone else.  I wonder if them using this vendor for the last 4 years has anything to with the declining quality of the boxes...

Sayhello


----------



## Karen Stevan

sayhello said:


> I don't remember getting a suggested book list.
> 
> Sayhello



I remember getting one for the Ireland ABD I didn't end up going on because of hubby's hip surgery, and getting all the books together, but nothing in any of the China material I have so far.  In any event, we'll be getting our welcome boxes too late to do any prep like that!


----------



## CaliKris

belle41379 said:


> We are doing China in October. Would any of you (going sooner) that have already received the suggested book list from ABD be willing to post it so I can get a head start?



If you go to the ABD China website and click on Trip Tips and FAQs, you can then click on Recommended Reading and see a list of books.  



sayhello said:


> Well, apparently there were "problems" with the vendor who does the pre-trip packages, and our boxes shipped *TODAY*.  As in, 2 weeks prior to the actual trip.  I have to think that with all the problems they've had with this vendor (the last 4 years!) they really should find someone else.  I wonder if them using this vendor for the last 4 years has anything to with the declining quality of the boxes...
> 
> Sayhello



Let us know when you get your box!  Hopefully, it is soon.  I am wondering if it has itinerary info in it.


----------



## OhanaCuz

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> For those headed on this epic journey, be sure to watch for the newborn pandas at the Giant Panda Research Centre in Chengdu.  After you wander through the outdoor area where the adult and youths are located, you will enter a building where the nursery is.  If you are lucky the curtains will be open and you will be treated to an overdose of cuteness:



Gah!  I would LOVE this!!


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

OhanaCuz said:


> Gah!  I would LOVE this!!



It's really unbelievable to see.  I mean look at how CUTE that baby is.

When we had newborn panda twins at the Toronto Zoo they weren't put on display until they were 6 months old (I lined up 90 minutes to see them - it was worth it as they were playful babies and darling to watch).   

We got _very_ lucky with our timing at the panda nursery in Chengdu last year -- it was a highlight of the trip for me and likely a once-in-a-lifetime experience (if I go back to China I don't know if I'd go to Chengdu).  

I am excited to hear all about the trips this year.  This was such a great ABD.  The Great Wall, Terra Cotta Warriors, the pandas in Chengdu, amazing Beijing with its incredible history and temples, the Summer Palace.  Just so many "must do" sites.  I hope for fabulous weather for all the trips going this summer.  

Have fun everyone!  Please post a lot of pictures.  Looking at my pictures is making me feel nostalgic.


----------



## AlixaLock

Just FYI ... booked tickets/tour for Shanghai Disneyland for our post-day on July 6th.  The exact date you can book seems a little fluid, my husband called the last three days and tonight was finally able to book.  So excited!


----------



## sayhello

I am *SO* pissed & upset right now.    My sciatica is flaring up the last few days, and stretches are not doing a thing about it.  I'm trying really hard to NOT think about a 16 hour flight to China in 7 days...  My doctor has given me drugs if absolutely necessary, but I am SUCH a not-happy camper!! 

I called the chiropractor yesterday, and of course he's in Florida until Tuesday.  I sure hope he can do something about this.  (He has in the past, but it hasn't been this bad).

Sayhello


----------



## AlixaLock

sayhello said:


> I am *SO* pissed & upset right now.    My sciatica is flaring up the last few days, and stretches are not doing a thing about it.  I'm trying really hard to NOT think about a 16 hour flight to China in 7 days...  My doctor has given me drugs if absolutely necessary, but I am SUCH a not-happy camper!!
> 
> I called the chiropractor yesterday, and of course he's in Florida until Tuesday.  I sure hope he can do something about this.  (He has in the past, but it hasn't been this bad).
> 
> Sayhello



Oh no... feel better!  Fingers crossed that the chiropractor can give you some relief!


----------



## Cousin Orville

sayhello said:


> I am *SO* pissed & upset right now.    My sciatica is flaring up the last few days, and stretches are not doing a thing about it.  I'm trying really hard to NOT think about a 16 hour flight to China in 7 days...  My doctor has given me drugs if absolutely necessary, but I am SUCH a not-happy camper!!
> 
> I called the chiropractor yesterday, and of course he's in Florida until Tuesday.  I sure hope he can do something about this.  (He has in the past, but it hasn't been this bad).
> 
> Sayhello



Very sorry to hear that.  I hope the chiropractor can help.  Keep us posted.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> I am *SO* pissed & upset right now.    My sciatica is flaring up the last few days, and stretches are not doing a thing about it.  I'm trying really hard to NOT think about a 16 hour flight to China in 7 days...  My doctor has given me drugs if absolutely necessary, but I am SUCH a not-happy camper!!
> 
> I called the chiropractor yesterday, and of course he's in Florida until Tuesday.  I sure hope he can do something about this.  (He has in the past, but it hasn't been this bad).
> 
> Sayhello


Oh no!!! What a huge bummer. I will cross my fingers that the chiropractor is able to alleviate the pain. 16 hours on a plane with that would not be fun


----------



## Fletchley

So much great information on here -- thanks to everyone for posting.  A few people mentioned difficulties picking restaurants or making reservations.  I emailed our concierges at each hotel and received a quick response each time.  They made all our dining reservations, except at Disney parks.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

sayhello said:


> I am *SO* pissed & upset right now.    My sciatica is flaring up the last few days, and stretches are not doing a thing about it.  I'm trying really hard to NOT think about a 16 hour flight to China in 7 days...  My doctor has given me drugs if absolutely necessary, but I am SUCH a not-happy camper!!
> 
> I called the chiropractor yesterday, and of course he's in Florida until Tuesday.  I sure hope he can do something about this.  (He has in the past, but it hasn't been this bad).
> 
> Sayhello



I hope you feel better very soon.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Karen Stevan

I am curious....did those of you who received the Disney welcome package get one of each gift for your entire party?  I don't want to ruin the surprise, such as it is, but, historically, we received, say, two backpacks, etc.  This go-around, it looks like my son and I, each paying the full adult price, have to share the couple of do-dads, as I only received *one *of each item.  Kind of chintzy IMHO, as I would assume I would have received the same package if I'd been travelling alone, so nothing extra for my son....


----------



## CaliKris

Very sorry to hear you are in pain right before your trip @sayhello.  I hope you feel better soon!  I am thinking good thoughts for you and hoping the chiropractor can work his magic!


----------



## sayhello

CaliKris said:


> Very sorry to hear you are in pain right before your trip @sayhello.  I hope you feel better soon!  I am thinking good thoughts for you and hoping the chiropractor can work his magic!


Thanks, @CaliKris!  I just got back from the chiropractor, and I *do* feel a bit better.  We'll see how it goes.  He wants me back tomorrow, and a friend has recommended a massage therapist, so I'm going to see if I can get in to see him on Thursday.  Fingers & toes crossed, if it doesn't get any worse, I should be able to manage.

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> I am curious....did those of you who received the Disney welcome package get one of each gift for your entire party?  I don't want to ruin the surprise, such as it is, but, historically, we received, say, two backpacks, etc.  This go-around, it looks like my son and I, each paying the full adult price, have to share the couple of do-dads, as I only received *one *of each item.  Kind of chintzy IMHO, as I would assume I would have received the same package if I'd been travelling alone, so nothing extra for my son....


Since I travel solo, all I can say is that I received one of everything I've heard people say was in the box.  Did you at least get multiple luggage tags?  I do think it's ridiculous that they're being so chintzy.  They could easily afford to send you two of everything...  It's not like what they're sending is expensive.

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> Thanks, @CaliKris!  I just got back from the chiropractor, and I *do* feel a bit better.  We'll see how it goes.  He wants me back tomorrow, and a friend has recommended a massage therapist, so I'm going to see if I can get in to see him on Thursday.  Fingers & toes crossed, if it doesn't get any worse, I should be able to manage.
> 
> Sayhello


So glad to hear you are feeling better! Sounds like things are moving in the right direction and I'll cross my fingers it continues!


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> So glad to hear you are feeling better! Sounds like things are moving in the right direction and I'll cross my fingers it continues!


Thanks!  I think I'm going to have to shlep my new Gel seat cushion with me.  It weighs a *ton*, but at this point, I'm not sure I care!!

Sayhello


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

sayhello said:


> Thanks!  I think I'm going to have to shlep my new Gel seat cushion with me.  It weighs a *ton*, but at this point, I'm not sure I care!!
> 
> Sayhello


Which vaccines did you end up getting?  And how long before your trip? Did you use a local service for the visa?  Can't wait to hear the details from some of these trips!

Laurie


----------



## sayhello

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Which vaccines did you end up getting?  And how long before your trip? Did you use a local service for the visa?  Can't wait to hear the details from some of these trips!
> 
> Laurie


Laurie, I got Hep A, Hep B, Typhoid and MMR.  And, god willing, I leave on Friday!  I used the service ABD recommended, CIBT, to get my Visa.  They were really easy to deal with.  They even needed some extra documentation while I was in Las Vegas, and worked with me to get it uploaded to their website.  It's a little pricey, but I thought it was worth it.  I'm not familiar with any local services, maybe I should have researched a bit more?  

I'll post statuses when I can, but the full report will have to wait until I get back.  I'm very impressed with folks who can blog while they're on a trip.  I don't know how they do that!

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> Thanks!  I think I'm going to have to shlep my new Gel seat cushion with me.  It weighs a *ton*, but at this point, I'm not sure I care!!
> 
> Sayhello


Sounds like a necessity! DH and I got our second hep a/b shots today. Nothing like last minute


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Sounds like a necessity! DH and I got our second hep a/b shots today. Nothing like last minute


I got my second shot yesterday, too!    Better late than never!

Sayhello


----------



## Karen Stevan

Just got my second Hep A/B, so done for now.  I had no trouble with oral typhoid vaccination, but Michael got sick, was vomiting and decided to forego last dose.
We used concierge service with CBIT and they were fabulous!  
Getting way too excited and trying hard to stay calm!!


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> Just got my second Hep A/B, so done for now.  I had no trouble with oral typhoid vaccination, but Michael got sick, was vomiting and decided to forego last dose.
> We used concierge service with CBIT and they were fabulous!
> Getting way too excited and trying hard to stay calm!!


Day after tomorrow!!!  

Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

sayhello said:


> Day after tomorrow!!!
> 
> Sayhello



Hope you have a nice flight!


----------



## sayhello

Cousin Orville said:


> Hope you have a nice flight!


Thank you!  I'm dreading it, but it's a necessary evil!  

Sayhello


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

Thanks for the info Tobi!  Sounds like I'd better get going on the shots!

Laurie


----------



## sayhello

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Thanks for the info Tobi!  Sounds like I'd better get going on the shots!
> 
> Laurie


Yes!!  Don't make the mistake I did!  I found out they were suggested 32 days before I left, which didn't leave much time, since the Hep B one needs at least 2 shots 30 days apart (along with a booster at 6 months.  Not getting that one before I go!)!!  

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Karen Stevan said:


> Just got my second Hep A/B, so done for now.  I had no trouble with oral typhoid vaccination, but Michael got sick, was vomiting and decided to forego last dose.
> We used concierge service with CBIT and they were fabulous!
> Getting way too excited and trying hard to stay calm!!





sayhello said:


> Day after tomorrow!!!
> 
> Sayhello



Can't wait to meet you both!


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Can't wait to meet you both!


Same here!!  

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

Safe travels everyone!


----------



## sayhello

SingingMom said:


> Safe travels everyone!


Thanks!!  

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

SingingMom said:


> Safe travels everyone!


Thank you


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

sayhello said:


> Thank you!  I'm dreading it, but it's a necessary evil!
> 
> Sayhello



The flight will go by very quickly if you can get several hours of rest and a few hours of movies.

Have a GREAT trip!  I can't wait to read your trip report!


----------



## Cousin Orville

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> The flight will go by very quickly if you can get several hours of rest and a few hours of movies.
> 
> Have a GREAT trip!  I can't wait to read your trip report!



That reminds me of the flight to Sydney where I watched Godfather I & II and the Avengers and still had over half the flight to go.  

But the flight to China is shorter at least


----------



## sayhello

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> The flight will go by very quickly if you can get several hours of rest and a few hours of movies.
> 
> Have a GREAT trip!  I can't wait to read your trip report!


Thanks!!   I never sleep on planes, but who knows?  The longest flight I've been on so far is 9 hours (seems like a piece of cake now!) so maybe 16 will do me in.    Loaded up on movies!



Cousin Orville said:


> That reminds me of the flight to Sydney where I watched Godfather I & II and the Avengers and still had over half the flight to go.
> 
> But the flight to China is shorter at least


I don't want to think about a flight longer than 16 hours!!  

Sayhello


----------



## OhanaCuz

Cousin Orville said:


> That reminds me of the flight to Sydney where I watched Godfather I & II and the Avengers and still had over half the flight to go.



That made me cringe just reading it.


----------



## kristilew

Cousin Orville said:


> That reminds me of the flight to Sydney where I watched Godfather I & II and the Avengers and still had over half the flight to go.
> 
> But the flight to China is shorter at least



LOL, I remember a flight to Hong Kong where I read Sho Gun start to finish with time left over.  (Why I was reading a novel of Japan on my way to a British colony in China, I have no idea)


----------



## Cousin Orville

kristilew said:


> LOL, I remember a flight to Hong Kong where I read Sho Gun start to finish with time left over.  (Why I was reading a novel of Japan on my way to a British colony in China, I have no idea)



Now that's impressive!


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

sayhello said:


> Thanks!!   I never sleep on planes, but who knows?  The longest flight I've been on so far is 9 hours (seems like a piece of cake now!) so maybe 16 will do me in.    Loaded up on movies!
> 
> I don't want to think about a flight longer than 16 hours!!
> 
> Sayhello



You are really, really going to want to sleep on the flight to China.  It is long and ours was overnight, so your body needs the rest.

I have developed a routine for overnight flights that works well for me: at bed time I take my toiletries to the bathroom, change into leggings and a loose t-shirt, wash my face, brush my teeth and head back to my seat ready for bed.  This way my body and brain both think it's bed time, I'm in comfortable clothing and therefore ready for sleep.  In the morning, I do the same in reverse -- get dressed, wash my face and put on my "face".  Usually when they start to serve breakfast it's my cue to get ready for the day.  This routine is also great because I used to feel so gross when I was in the same clothes for an entire overnight flight and it solves that problem.


----------



## Karen Stevan

We arrived in Hong Kong last night after a 13-hr. flight from Vancouver on Air Canada.  Best economy flight I have ever been on, with three meals (two menu selections), consoles have games/movies, pillows, blankets.  I stayed up night before and slept from 5AM to until about 5:30 PM intermittently, then switched time zones and stayed awake until arrival so felt pretty refreshed when we got here.
Explorers Lodge is amazing.  Very beautiful, reminded me of Aluani and Animal Kingdom combined.  Beautiful gardens and shallow swimming pool on South China Sea.  Fun scavenger hunt.  93 degrees and humid at night. 
Going to park today and meeting ABD later she his afternoon.


----------



## sayhello

I've arrived!!  Dozed on and off, arrived late evening, settled in, finally forced myself to go to sleep.  Now awake & getting ready for the day.  The Peninsula is beautiful!!  Looking forward to meeting everyone tonight!!

Foggy right now.  We'll see how the day develops.  It was humid last night.

Sayhello


----------



## AlixaLock

Yay!  I was so hoping to sign on today and see that fellow Dis Board friends had arrived in China!  Can't wait to hear about your adventures, SayHello and Karen, travel safe!


----------



## OKW Lover

Just a tip for those looking to fly to China.  We found that flying out of LAX to/from China gave some pretty good prices on Delta.  We then booked separately flights from our home airport (MCO) to and from LAX, added a night in a LAX hotel and *still* saved over $2K per person compared to booking from our home airport.


----------



## AlixaLock

Two weeks from today we'll be in the air headed for Hong Kong, so as is my tradition, I'm stalking the weather ... and ... I think I'll invest in even, stronger, more waterproof rain gear!


----------



## BluesTraveler

I am anxious to hear from those of you there right now!  Hope you have been writing a trip report as you've been there!!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

BluesTraveler said:


> I am anxious to hear from those of you there right now!  Hope you have been writing a trip report as you've been there!!


We are on our way to our final city of the tour--Shanghai--in a little while. This is only the second time I've had a few minutes to check in on the boards. The trip had been phenomenal but very very busy with some very long days--a couple of those exacerbated by delayed flights. I told sayhello that I'm counting on her to write the detailed report, but I will do some kind of summary when I get back and have a chance to organize my thoughts. But we have been very fortunate to have a small group (24), great weather (2 minor periods of rain and only a couple half days of really hot humid weather), and low crowds.


----------



## starry_solo

Whoever goes, I am anxious to see the set of ABD China pins that you get!


----------



## OhanaCuz

Have the best time ever!


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

Would love to hear about the food - both the included meals and what you did OYO!

Laurie


----------



## AlixaLock

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> We are on our way to our final city of the tour--Shanghai--in a little while. This is only the second time I've had a few minutes to check in on the boards. The trip had been phenomenal but very very busy with some very long days--a couple of those exacerbated by delayed flights. I told sayhello that I'm counting on her to write the detailed report, but I will do some kind of summary when I get back and have a chance to organize my thoughts. But we have been very fortunate to have a small group (24), great weather (2 minor periods of rain and only a couple half days of really hot humid weather), and low crowds.



I'm so happy that you've had a wonderful trip!  We leave a week from tomorrow and its finally "real!"  Looking forward to hearing about Shanghai!

Enjoy the rest of your trip!
Jen


----------



## MNDISFAN13

AlixaLock said:


> I'm so happy that you've had a wonderful trip!  We leave a week from tomorrow and its finally "real!"  Looking forward to hearing about Shanghai!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your trip!
> Jen



Hi Jen.  We leave next week too and must be on your trip.  I am finally getting on the board to get some info.   What are you planning to do for restaurants?  My kids both have birthdays while on the tour and we want to plan some special meals for those days.  Appreciate any advice you have based on your prep.  At this rate I am not sure I am going to catch up with all of the old postings.  

Robin


----------



## AlixaLock

MNDISFAN13 said:


> Hi Jen.  We leave next week too and must be on your trip.  I am finally getting on the board to get some info.   What are you planning to do for restaurants?  My kids both have birthdays while on the tour and we want to plan some special meals for those days.  Appreciate any advice you have based on your prep.  At this rate I am not sure I am going to catch up with all of the old postings.
> 
> Robin



Hi Robin!  So happy to meet another family in our group!  My husband I are traveling with our 9 year old daughter.  How old are your children?  The concierges at the hotels have been extremely helpful in booking dining reservations for us, and I highly recommend emailing them!  Not sure I would have been able to book reservations otherwise.  The Open Table app was helpful in HK and the Chope app is ok for mainland, dining, but ultimately we had the concierge book everything for us!

We leave Wednesday and arrive Thursday night for a couple pre-nights in Hong Kong.  We have several things booked in HK.  For dinners, we've booked Ming Court and Nobu.  We've also booked a "Junk Boat" Harbor Cruise on the AquaLuna http://aqualuna.com.hk/ and we are planning an excursion to see the Big Buddah at Lantau.  Here is a link to some of the information: http://www.discoverhongkong.com/us/see-do/great-outdoors/outlying-islands/lantau-island/index.jsp
The Cable Car just reopened last week after maintenance, so we are still finalizing details for that.  Ultimately, we decided not to book any additional time at HK Disney and just stick with the group visit.  Everything we've booked in HK is cancellable in case the jet lag shatters us and we just need to rest! LOL

In Beijing, we are doing the highly recommended "Capital M" for one dinner http://www.m-restaurantgroup.com/capitalm/   Also in Beijing, we are eating at some place called the Jing-a Taproom.  I'm not entirely sure why, its very random, but I think we read this article about the Mala Chicken and dove in! LOL https://www.eater.com/maps/best-beijing-restaurants . We have no additional tour plans in Beijing/Chengdu/Tian/Guilan since the days seem pretty packed as they are! LOL

In Chengdu, we are eating at Li Xuan in the hotel, which cam well-recommended.  We wanted to eat at "Flair" in the hotel, but the concierge said it might not be right for our 9-year old and recommended something else.  I'm sure Flair would be fine, but decided to not press! LOL!  May change when we get there.

In Shanghai, we are celebrating out anniversary, so we have quite a few plans.  We are eating at Hakkasan http://hakkasan.com/ and at Mr. and Mrs. Bund http://mmbund.com/ . We are doing several post days in Shanghai, so we don't leave until Sunday.  We have booked a Tongli Water Town Tour with MIKI (based on recommendations from this board) https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserReviews-g308272-d2522351-r479937268-Miki_Tours-Shanghai.html.  We've also booked an extra day at Shanghai Disneyland and a reservation at the Royal Banquet Hall inside the park.  We called Shanghai Disney and booked everything (tickets included) directly, and had good luck on the phone.  

My favorite part of this whole trip is that we really haven't spent much time planning anything for the bulk of the trip and we're able to focus on the pre and post days!

Looking forward to meeting soon!
Jen


----------



## CaliKris

MNDISFAN13 said:


> Hi Jen.  We leave next week too and must be on your trip.  I am finally getting on the board to get some info.   What are you planning to do for restaurants?  My kids both have birthdays while on the tour and we want to plan some special meals for those days.  Appreciate any advice you have based on your prep.  At this rate I am not sure I am going to catch up with all of the old postings.
> 
> Robin


Hi Robin.  I thought I would introduce myself.  We (my husband and I) are on the same China trip as you and Jen.  We are leaving our children (20 somethings) at home.  Jen gave you some excellent recommendations.  We only arrive one day early, but we are doing the Big Buddha as well followed by lunch at the Crystal Lotus in the Hong Kong Disneyland Hotel.  We have ordered the special Disney Dim Sum lunch.  

In Beijing, we have also booked Capital M and have left the other OYO dinner open.

In Chengdu, we plan to eat at Flair.  I think is it is a bar which is maybe why they describe it as more adult.

In Shanghai, we are eating at M on the Bund and then the Royal Banquet Hall in Shanghai Disneyland for our two post nights.  We have also booked the Miki Tongli Water Town tour.

Looking forward to this trip and meeting everyone!

-Kristen


----------



## MNDISFAN13

Thanks Jen and Kristen.  Your info is so helpful. 

We are arriving on Friday night.   Our son will be 15 and daughter will be 18.   We have been so busy with graduation and related events that we haven't thought much about the trip until now.  I will definitely be contacting the hotel concierge for reservation help. 

Looking forward meeting everyone.  

Robin


----------



## OKW Lover

Wondering what the internet situation is in China.  Obviously people are posting here from China so there is access, but I've read so many stories about the "Great Firewall" of China and restricted access to social media.  Has anybody experienced any difficulty?


----------



## AlixaLock

OKW Lover said:


> Wondering what the internet situation is in China.  Obviously people are posting here from China so there is access, but I've read so many stories about the "Great Firewall" of China and restricted access to social media.  Has anybody experienced any difficulty?


I'm curious, too! I've downloaded ExpressVPN for my phone and iPad, so we'll see how that works!


----------



## Cousin Orville

OKW Lover said:


> Wondering what the internet situation is in China.  Obviously people are posting here from China so there is access, but I've read so many stories about the "Great Firewall" of China and restricted access to social media.  Has anybody experienced any difficulty?



This article addresses this:

http://startuplivingchina.com/best-vpn-for-china/

Without the VPN, I could access some areas of DISBoards (probably most) but not all forums.  FWIW, it was either the DCL or ABD forum that was not accessible.  FB was locked down for sure.  And I think Gmail was inaccessible.  Anyway, with the ExpressVPN, I had no issues.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Cousin Orville said:


> This article addresses this:
> 
> http://startuplivingchina.com/best-vpn-for-china/
> 
> Without the VPN, I could access some areas of DISBoards (probably most) but not all forums.  FWIW, it was either the DCL or ABD forum that was not accessible.  FB was locked down for sure.  And I think Gmail was inaccessible.  Anyway, with the ExpressVPN, I had no issues.



I'm in the lounge right now ready to fly back and I've been able to access the abd board the entire trip--I didn't bother with a vpn because I wanted to be unplugged for a while. You can't access google at all which was a minor pain because that's my default search engine. I had to manually use yahoo to search for things every time. The only ither inconvenience I experienced was not having yelp for quick restaurant searches.

 I will caution everyone that there is very little downtime on this trip--the guidebook is off in a number of places. I believe we really only had one afternooon on our own (in chengdu). I'd reserve at least one dinner for the country kitchen at the hotel in Beijing. It was so good that many of us ate there twice. They had the best noodles and dumplings I've ever had in my life--and I love both--they make them right there. It was also extremely reasonable. The food was about the same cost as our drinks!

I'll do a better wrap up when I get home but the rosewood was an amazing hotel--the favorite of everyone I spoke to. Don't miss the noodle soup on the breakfast buffet.


----------



## sayhello

starry_solo said:


> Whoever goes, I am anxious to see the set of ABD China pins that you get!


I'll be sure & post a photo with my report!



AlixaLock said:


> I'm curious, too! I've downloaded ExpressVPN for my phone and iPad, so we'll see how that works!


Express VPN worked wonderfully for me.  needed it for gmail and Facebook, although I didn't have much time for fb!!



CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I'm in the lounge right now ready to fly back and I've been able to access the abd board the entire trip--I didn't bother with a vpn because I wanted to be unplugged for a while. You can't access google at all which was a minor pain because that's my default search engine. I had to manually use yahoo to search for things every time. The only ither inconvenience I experienced was not having yelp for quick restaurant searches.
> 
> I will caution everyone that there is very little downtime on this trip--the guidebook is off in a number of places. I believe we really only had one afternooon on our own (in chengdu). I'd reserve at least one dinner for the country kitchen at the hotel in Beijing. It was so good that many of us ate there twice. They had the best noodles and dumplings I've ever had in my life--and I love both--they make them right there. It was also extremely reasonable. The food was about the same cost as our drinks!
> 
> I'll do a better wrap up when I get home but the rosewood was an amazing hotel--the favorite of everyone I spoke to. Don't miss the noodle soup on the breakfast buffet.


Safe travels!!  Loved meeting you guys.  I'm in the lounge at Hong Kong, waiting for my flight.   

I'll definitely second what CaliforniaGirl09 said.  Pretty much no down time, and country kitchen & the Rosewood are fabulous!  I'll post more when I get home.

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Would love to hear about the food - both the included meals and what you did OYO!
> 
> Laurie


I'll be sure & include that.  But OYO time was pretty non-existent.  

Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I'd reserve at least one dinner for the country kitchen at the hotel in Beijing. It was so good that many of us ate there twice. They had the best noodles and dumplings I've ever had in my life--and I love both--they make them right there. It was also extremely reasonable. The food was about the same cost as our drinks!
> 
> I'll do a better wrap up when I get home but the rosewood was an amazing hotel--the favorite of everyone I spoke to. Don't miss the noodle soup on the breakfast buffet.



That's great to hear!  I wanted to try Country Kitchen this Fall.


----------



## CaliKris

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I'm in the lounge right now ready to fly back and I've been able to access the abd board the entire trip--I didn't bother with a vpn because I wanted to be unplugged for a while. You can't access google at all which was a minor pain because that's my default search engine. I had to manually use yahoo to search for things every time. The only ither inconvenience I experienced was not having yelp for quick restaurant searches.
> 
> I will caution everyone that there is very little downtime on this trip--the guidebook is off in a number of places. I believe we really only had one afternooon on our own (in chengdu). I'd reserve at least one dinner for the country kitchen at the hotel in Beijing. It was so good that many of us ate there twice. They had the best noodles and dumplings I've ever had in my life--and I love both--they make them right there. It was also extremely reasonable. The food was about the same cost as our drinks!
> 
> I'll do a better wrap up when I get home but the rosewood was an amazing hotel--the favorite of everyone I spoke to. Don't miss the noodle soup on the breakfast buffet.


Just made reservations at the Country Kitchen for our ABD trip in a couple weeks.  Thanks for the recommendation!

Glad you had a great trip @CaliforniaGirl09 and @sayhello


----------



## BluesTraveler

So glad to hear from you guys.  Can't wait to read your trip reports.  Forget laundry, e-mails, bills, mail...we want details!!


----------



## AlixaLock

Safe travels to everyone returning home ... that time flew!

Can't wait to hear more and I hope you both had an amazing trip!


----------



## AlixaLock

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I will caution everyone that there is very little downtime on this trip--the guidebook is off in a number of places. I believe we really only had one afternooon on our own (in chengdu). I'd reserve at least one dinner for the country kitchen at the hotel in Beijing. It was so good that many of us ate there twice. They had the best noodles and dumplings I've ever had in my life--and I love both--they make them right there. It was also extremely reasonable. The food was about the same cost as our drinks!



Thanks for this. Our plans are mostly pre and post, but I was debating if I should plan anything during the tour itself, firmly, no it seems like.  

Would also love to hear more about the internal travel flights/logistics/delays etc ... I'm really curious about that!


----------



## CaliKris

AlixaLock said:


> Thanks for this. Our plans are mostly pre and post, but I was debating if I should plan anything during the tour itself, firmly, no it seems like.
> 
> Would also love to hear more about the internal travel flights/logistics/delays etc ... I'm really curious about that!


I second that!  I am sure you are jet lagged but any more tidbits you could share would be helpful.  I am curious about the air pollution and the number of early mornings as well.  Were you able to dress up for the farewell dinner after spending the afternoon at Shanghai DL?


----------



## sayhello

CaliKris said:


> I second that!  I am sure you are jet lagged but any more tidbits you could share would be helpful.  I am curious about the air pollution and the number of early mornings as well.  Were you able to dress up for the farewell dinner after spending the afternoon at Shanghai DL?


Air pollution was not too bad.  I know there was one day, I believe in Beijing, where CaliforniaGirl09 complained of problems.  And our post-day in Shanghai, I was very congested and had a bit of a hacking cough.  I think it was the air.  But in general, it wasn't bad.  However, it seems our trip was rather blessed weather-wise in general (only 1 1/2 days of light rain). So what we experienced might not be applicable to all the trips.

I'm hoping to start my Trip Report very soon, but if you have specific questions, please ask!!

And they did provide us with a room to store nicer clothes to change into prior to the farewell dinner.  I guess I'll post this here, because I don't think I'll last until that day on my Trip Report, but this did happen:

 

 

Sayhello


----------



## CaliKris

sayhello said:


> Air pollution was not too bad.  I know there was one day, I believe in Beijing, where CaliforniaGirl09 complained of problems.  And our post-day in Shanghai, I was very congested and had a bit of a hacking cough.  I think it was the air.  But in general, it wasn't bad.  However, it seems our trip was rather blessed weather-wise in general (only 1 1/2 days of light rain). So what we experienced might not be applicable to all the trips.
> 
> And they did provide us with a room to store nicer clothes to change into prior to the farewell dinner.  I guess I'll post this here, because I don't think I'll last until that day on my Trip Report, but this did happen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sayhello


EEK!  I am so exited now!  That photo on the balcony is amazing!

I think I will pack my inhaler and a mask (just in case).

Were you able to find clean, western toilets?  

Sounds like you lucked out with great weather!!


----------



## sayhello

CaliKris said:


> EEK!  I am so exited now!  That photo on the balcony is amazing!
> 
> I think I will pack my inhaler and a mask (just in case).
> 
> Were you able to find clean, western toilets?
> 
> Sounds like you lucked out with great weather!!


The clean, western toilets were hit and miss.  Most places had at least one (although not all, like at the exit to the Temple of Heaven).  In the Hutong, the bathrooms were one big room, with open 1/2 wall stalls, and all squatty potties!!  They really get to know their neighbors well!  Even the airport in Chengdu, the one western toilet was broken. 

The inhaler & a mask couldn't hurt.

The first day in Hong Kong, especially HKD, the humidity was hellish.  It was that way in the market after the Li River cruise in Guilin also. But overall, yes, we lucked out big time.  Our day at Shanghai Disney was the perfect Disney Park weather day.  (It was perfect in so many ways, actually!)

Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

It looks like it was a great trip.  Yeah, the humidity in HK is oppressive.  I remember buying umbrellas at Mystic Manor to provide a little bit of help.  It looks like the humidity is about 25%+ higher than Orlando.

I'm eager to read a full trip report, but I'm particularly curious to hear your thoughts on restaurants in HK, Beijing and Shanghai and the Rosewood and Peninsula.  Those look to be significant upgrades from a couple yrs ago.  In Oct we're staying at the Rosewood, and although we're staying in HKDL Hotel for the ABD, we're spending a couple of pre nights at the Peninsula to be closer to HK.


----------



## Karen Stevan

We had the most amazing adventure; just traveling home now.  
Quick mention that the Tongli Water Town tour with Miki was a trip highlight.  It was amazing!!!! I hate to spoil any wonderful surprises, but we got way more than our money's worth.  Miki was very professional, engaging and informative.  Her tour took us inside the "real China" and provided a truly unforgettable experience.  The lunch was the best!  I can't say enough except this tour is not to be missed and is worth the add-on day!!  It runs from about 8:30 AM to 8:00 PM and is full of unfolding wonders. If you go, please tell Miki Karen and Michael say hello!


----------



## Karen Stevan

CaliKris said:


> Hi Robin.  I thought I would introduce myself.  We (my husband and I) are on the same China trip as you and Jen.  We are leaving our children (20 somethings) at home.  Jen gave you some excellent recommendations.  We only arrive one day early, but we are doing the Big Buddha as well followed by lunch at the Crystal Lotus in the Hong Kong Disneyland Hotel.  We have ordered the special Disney Dim Sum lunch.
> 
> In Beijing, we have also booked Capital M and have left the other OYO dinner open.
> 
> In Chengdu, we plan to eat at Flair.  I think is it is a bar which is maybe why they describe it as more adult.
> 
> In Shanghai, we are eating at M on the Bund and then the Royal Banquet Hall in Shanghai Disneyland for our two post nights.  We have also booked the Miki Tongli Water Town tour.
> 
> Looking forward to this trip and meeting everyone!
> 
> -Kristen


Quick warning about Flair in Chengdu.  For two persons with one glass of wine was $250 so be careful!  Most persons in our group ate ate at Opera and spent less than $10 on a delicious bowl of dumplings.  Choices at Flair included Duck's Blood Soup, Bullfrog Stew and Pig's Feet, but desserts were extraordinary.


----------



## Karen Stevan

Just getting Gmail now.  No Facebook in China either.  Free international calling at Peninsula HK and Shanghai was very nice.


----------



## Karen Stevan

Beautiful picture, Tobi.  Had a wonderful time with you.  Big hug, Karen


----------



## Cousin Orville

Karen Stevan said:


> We had the most amazing adventure; just traveling home now.
> Quick mention that the Tongli Water Town tour with Miki was a trip highlight.  It was amazing!!!! I hate to spoil any wonderful surprises, but we got way more than our money's worth.  Miki was very professional, engaging and informative.  Her tour took us inside the "real China" and provided a truly unforgettable experience.  The lunch was the best!  I can't say enough except this tour is not to be missed and is worth the add-on day!!  It runs from about 8:30 AM to 8:00 PM and is full of unfolding wonders. If you go, please tell Miki Karen and Michael say hello!



That's great to hear about Miki's tour!  I'm looking forward to it in Oct.


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> We had the most amazing adventure; just traveling home now.
> Quick mention that the Tongli Water Town tour with Miki was a trip highlight.  It was amazing!!!! I hate to spoil any wonderful surprises, but we got way more than our money's worth.  Miki was very professional, engaging and informative.  Her tour took us inside the "real China" and provided a truly unforgettable experience.  The lunch was the best!  I can't say enough except this tour is not to be missed and is worth the add-on day!!  It runs from about 8:30 AM to 8:00 PM and is full of unfolding wonders. If you go, please tell Miki Karen and Michael say hello!


Safe travels, Karen!!  Glad you guys enjoyed your watertown tour!  I definitely want to hear more about it!



Karen Stevan said:


> Just getting Gmail now.  No Facebook in China either.  Free international calling at Peninsula HK and Shanghai was very nice.


I didn't realize the Peninsula in HK had VOIP phone, too!  Darn!  But it was great to use in Shanghai!



Karen Stevan said:


> Beautiful picture, Tobi.  Had a wonderful time with you.  Big hug, Karen


Thanks, Karen!  I had a great time with you guys, also.    Take care!

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Cousin Orville said:


> It looks like it was a great trip.  Yeah, the humidity in HK is oppressive.  I remember buying umbrellas at Mystic Manor to provide a little bit of help.  It looks like the humidity is about 25%+ higher than Orlando.
> 
> I'm eager to read a full trip report, but I'm particularly curious to hear your thoughts on restaurants in HK, Beijing and Shanghai and the Rosewood and Peninsula.  Those look to be significant upgrades from a couple yrs ago.  In Oct we're staying at the Rosewood, and although we're staying in HKDL Hotel for the ABD, we're spending a couple of pre nights at the Peninsula to be closer to HK.


I brought an umbrella with me.  I definitely used it on multiple ocasions for the heat.

I would say, in general, the food was excellent on this trip.  In HK, the welcome dinner was in the Hotel, so not applicable to you guys.  Our lunch at the Peak Lookout Restaurant on Victoria Peak was very nice.  I  don't really remember specifics, but I think we pre-ordered those meals earlier in the day.  I did not eat at Hong Kong Disney because I was too exhausted, so I can't comment on that.

In Beijing, our dinner at Duck de Chine was delicious.  I thought the Peking Duck *was* the dinner, but then they started bringing out the rest of the dishes!!  There was a TON of food, and it was all delicious and everyone stuffed themselves.

Lunch the next day was at Hua's Restaurant, and was another family style meal, and also tons of very delicious food, including these amazing roasted sweet potatoes.  I have to say, that was a really great meal, also, and everyone really seemed to enjoy it.  Dinner that night was OYO, and I ate in the little café on the first floor of the Rosewood.  I really wasn't that hungry, so I had some soup, a salad and bread.  It was very tasty.  A lot of people ate at Country Kitchen at the Rosewood that night, and all the reports I heard of it were great.

Lunch after the Great Wall was at The Schoolhouse restaurant, and was nice.  We pre-ordered sandwiches for this meal, and I seem to remember they were good, but nothing outstanding.

That evening, I ate at Country Kitchen (got one of the last reservations they had to eat at the counter).  I had hand-cut noodles with an eggplant sauce and sauteed okra & greens on the side.  It was twice as much food as I could eat, and tasted amazing!  It killed me to have to leave the leftovers behind!

 

Lunch after visiting the Hutong was at a very nice place in the park around the corner from where we learned to use the Chinese yo-yo's.  It was another very pleasant family-style lunch.

That was it for Beijing.

In Shanghai, our first dinner was at Din Tai Fung, which is a 1 Michelin star dumpling restaurant, in, of all things, a shopping mall.  Not like attached to a mall, or on the mall grounds, but actually *in* the mall!  It really didn't look like much, but the food was truly outstanding!  We had xiaolongbao or soup dumplings, and they were so, so yummy!  I'd never had soup dumplings before, and I just loved them!  I was picturing the big, thick bao dumplings I'd had before, and was a bit worried about this meal.  But the dumplings were light & flavorful, and I ate a ton!  This was one of my favorite meals.

Lunch the next day was OYO on the go between the Yu Gardens and SHDL, so most folks just picked up something at Starbucks or one of the dumpling stands.

And of course, dinner that night was at Club 33.

So that's it for the meals that likely overlap with your itinerary.  You're missing out on the very yummy lunch we had at the Sichuan Hot Pot Restaurant in Chengdu,

The Peninsula in Hong Kong was very nice, and the rooms were spacious & lovely, although having to use an ipad to control everything in the room got a bit annoying after a while.  It was the nicest hotel for getting ready in the morning, as it had a designated makeup desk, with a pop-up lighted makeup mirror, which made it easy to do my hair & makeup.  So many hotel rooms force you to get ready in low lights, and I hate that.  It may not matter to a guy, but to woman who wears makeup, it's big.

The Peninsula in Shanghai was also very nice, and very high-tech.  The room was almost *too* big.  It took me forever to get ready because you'd have to walk from the bathroom to the dressing room/closet, to the bedroom, back, etc.  It adds time to getting ready for stuff to be that spread out!!  The free VOIP phone calls to anywhere in the world was pretty sweet, too.  A bit easier to figure out the controls, since there was no ipad.

The Rosewood in Beijing was amazing, and, from what I heard, everyone's favorite hotel for this trip.  Elegant, comfortable, lovely restaurants.  The rooms had a walk-in dressing room/closet, floor-to-ceiling windows, a lovely sitting area, a humongous shower.  Very elegant decor.  Just nice, nice, nice!

Let me know if you have any specific questions!

Sayhello


----------



## CaliKris

sayhello said:


> Let me know if you have any specific questions!
> 
> Sayhello



Thanks for all the great information!  I am really looking forward to the food now!  I do have some questions:

FOOD:  Are there non-spicy options at the Szechuan restaurant?  I can't eat spicy.  How are the box meals?  It looks like you get a string of them on the Xi'an and Guilin days.

LOGISTICS:  Are there a lot of early mornings?  How early do bags have to be out?  Can you leave your carry on on the bus while you are sight seeing?

BEIJING:  Was there much time after returning from the Great Wall?  We were hoping to go to the Summer Palace on that afternoon but it sounds like there may not be time.

SHANGHAI DL:  Was there any chance to ride Tron at night?  We hear it is better in the dark

WATER:  Did you brush your teeth with tap water?


----------



## sayhello

CaliKris said:


> Thanks for all the great information!  I am really looking forward to the food now!  I do have some questions:
> 
> FOOD:  Are there non-spicy options at the Szechuan restaurant?  I can't eat spicy.  How are the box meals?  It looks like you get a string of them on the Xi'an and Guilin days.


There *are* non-spicy options.  I cannot eat spicy, either.  (My mouth loves spicy, but my tummy does not!)  The box meals in Xi'an varied.  The boxed breakfast that the Ritz-Carlton fixed for us for the flight to Xi'an was very good, with a lot of different, quality items.  The box "lunch" (which was really more of a snack since breakfast was so early and lunch wasn't until 3pm at the airport heading to Guilin) was pretty meh.  Odd sandwiches (mine was "ham and cheese" and the cheese was on the outside of the bread...) a fruit cup and a monster chocolate muffin.  I ate the fruit cup at the tea house we went to before seeing the Terra Cotta Warriors, but I never did eat the sandwich or muffin.  I know a lot of other people didn't, either.  The other 2 box lunches (for the River cruise on the Li River and the flight to Shanghai) were done by the Shangri-La, and were very good.  I had the tuna fish sandwich on the Li river, which was very tasty, and also the ham & cheese on the plane, which was also good and there was fruit, and oddly spiced "Pringles" type of potato chips, etc.



> LOGISTICS:  Are there a lot of early mornings?  How early do bags have to be out?  Can you leave your carry on on the bus while you are sight seeing?


Yes.  There are a lot of early mornings.  Obviously, the earliest was the Chengdu->Xi'an->Guilin day, which started at 5:30am.  Bag pull was actually 11pm the night before.  I don't remember all of them, but bag pulls were generally in the 6:30 to 7:30am range, with meeting times between 7:30 to 8:30am-ish.  That may not seem that early to some, but after the pace of the days, a few of us were wishing for at least one morning to sleep in.  And yes, you can leave whatever you want on the bus while sightseeing.  Large carryons went under the bus, personal items & duffel bags went on the bus with us.



> BEIJING:  Was there much time after returning from the Great Wall?  We were hoping to go to the Summer Palace on that afternoon but it sounds like there may not be time.


No, there really wasn't that much time.  I think we got back to the hotel around 4:30pm-ish.  There was no set time for dinner, since it was OYO, but I doubt the Summer Palace would be open that much later than 4:30pm.

*ETA:*  OK, I looked this up, and this is the Summer Palace's Summer hours:

Opening Time
Busy season: from April 1 to October 31;
Gate: 6：30-18：00;
Parks Inside the Summer Palace：8：30——17：00;
Close:20：00 .

So you could go and see the grounds of the Summer Palace, but not anything actually inside the Palace, which closed at 5pm.



> SHANGHAI DL:  Was there any chance to ride Tron at night?  We hear it is better in the dark


Not on the ABD day.  It was just starting to head towards evening when we met back up for dinner (6:50pm) and the park closed while we were having dinner (8pm.  Early!)  The fireworks were after park closing, so you could not go back into the park after that.  In fact, we were ushered out by employees through a basically deserted park.  I don't know if any of that changes as it gets later in the summer (ie, later park closing).  If you go back for a day OYO, you certainly could do it then.

*ETA:*  I checked, and they have the hours on the SHDL site through the end of June, and it looks like the park is open until 10pm starting 6/23.  So the timing of everything may change.  I guess it really depends on what time it gets dark, when they have the fireworks scheduled, etc.  So I'm going to say "maybe".  You'll have to see what people on trips after 6/23 report.



> WATER:  Did you brush your teeth with tap water?


Yes, I did.  No ill effects I'm aware of.  I did not actually drink any of the tap water, however.

Sayhello


----------



## MKMK

Thanks for the information - looks like you had a fabulous time!   Can't wait for Club 33 ... but that will mean the adventure is over so perhaps that is not the best thing to look forward to   

Any "I wish I would have known before I left......" tips that would be useful for those of us heading to China later this summer?  (i.e. I wish I would have known to pack more of this, or less of that"... or "I wish I would have researched this topic more thoroughly before I arrived etc.)


----------



## Cousin Orville

Thanks for all the detailed info!  A few of the restaurants sound the same, but a lot has changed.  Did the guides make the Country Kitchen reservations or is that something to book ahead of time?  Did you hear of anyone venturing off on their own out of the hotel for dinner?

Do you remember when you got back to the hotel after the Forbidden City?  That's great to hear about your strong thoughts on the Rosewood.  The Peninsula Shanghai was my favorite at the time.  Could you see the CCTV building from the hotel?  It looks very close on the map.

I'm sure Club 33 was amazing.  Can't wait to hear more about it.


----------



## sayhello

MKMK said:


> Thanks for the information - looks like you had a fabulous time!   Can't wait for Club 33 ... but that will mean the adventure is over so perhaps that is not the best thing to look forward to
> 
> Any "I wish I would have known before I left......" tips that would be useful for those of us heading to China later this summer?  (i.e. I wish I would have known to pack more of this, or less of that"... or "I wish I would have researched this topic more thoroughly before I arrived etc.)


I'll have to think about this question.    Main one I was warned about just before the trip was the toilet paper shortage.  Even some nice places that had Western toilets did not have toilet paper, or were just plain out.  The Guides have a "toilet bag" that has a roll of TP and hand sanitizer in it, but it's not always convenient to go to the Guide to get it, so having a pack of Kleenex, or a self-rolled bit of TP with you ended up being a good thing.



Cousin Orville said:


> Thanks for all the detailed info!  A few of the restaurants sound the same, but a lot has changed.  Did the guides make the Country Kitchen reservations or is that something to book ahead of time?  Did you hear of anyone venturing off on their own out of the hotel for dinner?


The Guides did not make the Country Kitchen reservations.  We needed to go to the front desk/concierge to make them, and they got scarce the second night.  So you'd do well to make a reservation ahead of time.  Apparently it draws people from all over, not just folks staying at the Hotel.  I think some folks did venture out to check out the night markets, go to the Mall (which had food options), etc.



> Do you remember when you got back to the hotel after the Forbidden City?  That's great to hear about your strong thoughts on the Rosewood.  The Peninsula Shanghai was my favorite at the time.  Could you see the CCTV building from the hotel?  It looks very close on the map.


I don't recall exactly what time we got back to the Hotel after the Forbidden City, but according to my camera, we left the area around 5:15pm.  I didn't have a view of the CCTV building from my hotel room.  I don't know if anyone else did.



> I'm sure Club 33 was amazing.  Can't wait to hear more about it.


That may be a while, as I have 10 days of trip to get through first!  Maybe I'll just do a post about Club 33 at some point.

Sayhello


----------



## CaliKris

This is SO helpful!  Thank you so much, @sayhello 

We are on the June 25th trip so it looks like SHDL will be closing at 10pm.  It also sounds like we should cross off the Summer Palace from our plans.  Thanks for the tip about the TP.  Got mine packed!

@Cousin Orville, There is an email address on the Rosewood Beijing website for Country Kitchen reservations.  I emailed for a reservation and received a very quick response.

A couple more questions...

Do the guides carry ponchos or should I pack them?  I know you were lucky with not too much rain.  

Also, did anyone bring cooling towels?  I am wondering if they are even effective in all that humidity.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Cousin Orville said:


> Thanks for all the detailed info!  A few of the restaurants sound the same, but a lot has changed.  Did the guides make the Country Kitchen reservations or is that something to book ahead of time?  Did you hear of anyone venturing off on their own out of the hotel for dinner?
> 
> Do you remember when you got back to the hotel after the Forbidden City?  That's great to hear about your strong thoughts on the Rosewood.  The Peninsula Shanghai was my favorite at the time.  Could you see the CCTV building from the hotel?  It looks very close on the map.
> 
> I'm sure Club 33 was amazing.  Can't wait to hear more about it.



I wouldn't worry too much about making reservations. The CK restaurant was very accommodating. We just walked up the first night right after getting back, said we'd eat quickly, and there was no problem. We were in shorts, t-shirts and ball caps  The second night we made reservations as soon as we got back. The food at the country kitchen was so good, we didn't feel the need to venture off, but I know some people did. Karen can tell you about her experience at the markets  Her video is awesome. 

We liked the Peninsula Shanghai, but didn't love it as much as we expected to. The breakfast was a PITA (took forever to order and get anything--had to wait over 10 minutes just for skim milk for the cereal; waited almost 30 minutes for waffles the first morning), and the service was pretty stuffy. I don't mind stuffy service, but there was something about this place that was off. They took themselves *way* too seriously, and I didn't find the service warranted it. I found the service much better in HK and at the Rosewood. When I think of strong service I think of something like the Hebridean Princess, where they know your name, remember what you ordered, and are anticipating your needs even before you ask. My daughter brought a water bottle down from the room to drink at breakfast at the PS and they asked her to remove it from the table--and not in a very nice way. I also found the supposedly technologically advanced rooms more like an idea of what technology is supposed to be from ten years ago. I differ from SayHello here, but we *loved* the iPads in the Hong kong Peninsula and found them much more intuitive. It was frustrating in Shanghai not to be able to control the temperature of the room. You could only hit up or down on the fan and temp without having a clue on what temp it was. The rooms themselves were gorgeous, and I loved the huge closet. Our rooms were at the back of the hotel so we didn't have a view of the bund or CCTV building. The SP was definitely something I'm glad I experienced, but I wouldn't go back there on my own dime. I'd probably try the Waldorf or one of the other nearby hotels.

The farewell dinner at Club 33 was by far the best farewell dinner we've ever had on an ABD. It was an absolute perfect ending to a fantastic trip. I have to wonder how long they'll keep it on the itinerary though as I can't imagine it was a cheap dinner  The balcony is the absolute best place to watch the fireworks and show. It felt *very* special to be up there. We almost had the restaurant to ourselves. I want to say there were about 10 other people on the balcony with us. 

I'm trying to put my thoughts in order right now and will try to post something today...


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

CaliKris said:


> Do the guides carry ponchos or should I pack them?  I know you were lucky with not too much rain.
> 
> Also, did anyone bring cooling towels?  I am wondering if they are even effective in all that humidity.



We all received ponchos but they remained unopened in our bags. 

I did not bring a cooling towel, but was wishing I had on the one day in Hong Kong and the other afternoon in Guilin.


----------



## AlixaLock

Thank you so much, @sayhello and @CaliforniaGirl09 for all this fabulous feedback!  We emailed for a reservation at CK for one night and are so looking forward to it.  You have been more then generous to answers questions, but if you find a moment could you talk about the internal flights, airports etc... did the transfers run smoothly or any issues with luggage etc.


----------



## OhanaCuz

Was Shanghai Disney the best thing ever?  That part looks fantastic.


----------



## MNDISFAN13

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about making reservations. The CK restaurant was very accommodating. We just walked up the first night right after getting back, said we'd eat quickly, and there was no problem. We were in shorts, t-shirts and ball caps  The second night we made reservations as soon as we got back. The food at the country kitchen was so good, we didn't feel the need to venture off, but I know some people did. Karen can tell you about her experience at the markets  Her video is awesome.
> 
> We liked the Peninsula Shanghai, but didn't love it as much as we expected to. The breakfast was a PITA (took forever to order and get anything--had to wait over 10 minutes just for skim milk for the cereal; waited almost 30 minutes for waffles the first morning), and the service was pretty stuffy. I don't mind stuffy service, but there was something about this place that was off. They took themselves *way* too seriously, and I didn't find the service warranted it. I found the service much better in HK and at the Rosewood. When I think of strong service I think of something like the Hebridean Princess, where they know your name, remember what you ordered, and are anticipating your needs even before you ask. My daughter brought a water bottle down from the room to drink at breakfast at the PS and they asked her to remove it from the table--and not in a very nice way. I also found the supposedly technologically advanced rooms more like an idea of what technology is supposed to be from ten years ago. I differ from SayHello here, but we *loved* the iPads in the Hong kong Peninsula and found them much more intuitive. It was frustrating in Shanghai not to be able to control the temperature of the room. You could only hit up or down on the fan and temp without having a clue on what temp it was. The rooms themselves were gorgeous, and I loved the huge closet. Our rooms were at the back of the hotel so we didn't have a view of the bund or CCTV building. The SP was definitely something I'm glad I experienced, but I wouldn't go back there on my own dime. I'd probably try the Waldorf or one of the other nearby hotels.
> 
> The farewell dinner at Club 33 was by far the best farewell dinner we've ever had on an ABD. It was an absolute perfect ending to a fantastic trip. I have to wonder how long they'll keep it on the itinerary though as I can't imagine it was a cheap dinner  The balcony is the absolute best place to watch the fireworks and show. It felt *very* special to be up there. We almost had the restaurant to ourselves. I want to say there were about 10 other people on the balcony with us.
> 
> I'm trying to put my thoughts in order right now and will try to post something today...





What time would you recommend for the reservations?   I want to make a few in advance but don't want to schedule something too close to when we get back from the day's adventures.  Any advice on this would be appreciated.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

MNDISFAN13 said:


> What time would you recommend for the reservations?   I want to make a few in advance but don't want to schedule something too close to when we get back from the day's adventures.  Any advice on this would be appreciated.


That's actually why I wouldn't recommend advanced (before day of) reservations. I wanted to eat as soon as possible after getting back so we could go to bed. I wouldn't try to gage what time you'll be getting back--it's all subject to traffic, open times, etc.


----------



## sayhello

AlixaLock said:


> Thank you so much, @sayhello and @CaliforniaGirl09 for all this fabulous feedback!  We emailed for a reservation at CK for one night and are so looking forward to it.  You have been more then generous to answers questions, but if you find a moment could you talk about the internal flights, airports etc... did the transfers run smoothly or any issues with luggage etc.


This was the part of the trip I disliked the most.  I know it's a necessary evil to be able to go to and see all the fabulous things we did and saw, but it was arduous and exhausting.  The Guides did their very best to make it as smooth as possible, but there was only so much they could do.  "Tinkerbell", helped by Joe, got us checked in and our luggage checked, so all we had to do was show up, get our boarding passes, and head to the Gate at the designated time.  (Except for the flight from Hong Kong to Beijing, since it's the same as traveling from another country as to checking in with your passport, etc).  Several times the Gate was not assigned until after we arrived.  We didn't realize one time that the Gate was not "just downstairs", but involved escalators & trains & up & down to get to the right Gate.  The order and the airlines had changes on some of the flights, so Joe & Ralph were learning & figuring stuff out as we went.  They told us this upfront, and asked us to leave for the airport a bit earlier than usual to be able to allow for this stuff.  We didn't miss any flights, so it's all good.  Beijing airport was a *mess* and we sat on the tarmac for over an hour and a half waiting for our turn on the runway.  Several times, we disembarked outside using stairs, and then got bused half way across the airport to the actual Terminal.  The buses were a really interesting intro to crowding in China...

As far as I know, there were no issues with our checked luggage.  Tinkerbell & Joe handled all that, and it was amazing to not have to go to the carousel and claim our checked bags after the flights.

I personally seemed to be cursed as far as the "TSA" in China was concerned.  You were supposed to take laptops/tablets out of your carryons, along with your liquids and any battery packs.  But they kept taking random stuff out of my personal item, and then sending it back through the scanner.  At the Chengdu airport, they did this 5 times, taking out random stuff like my glasses case, and my comb, my small camera, and then confiscated my scissors that had been deemed "OK" by the airport in both Hong Kong and Beijing (they did take them out & measure them).  I needed them to cut sports tape for my ankle.  The only airport that didn't do this was Shanghai at the end of the trip.  I guess they just really have a thing against Vera Bradley or something.  In Chengdu, this was the 5:30am morning, and I was tired and had to pee, and I admit I started to cry.  So, as I said, the flights to me were necessary evils.  Poor CaliforniaGirl09's husband, who is very tall, had a horrid time with the legroom on these internal flights, too...



OhanaCuz said:


> Was Shanghai Disney the best thing ever?  That part looks fantastic.


Our day at Shanghai Disney was pretty nearly perfect.  I think the only complaint some folks had was that we didn't have enough time there.  And the Guides admitted some of this was due to this being the first run of the new itinerary, and us being the very first to visit Shanghai Disneyland, and they apologized and thanked us for being the guinea pigs for this.  (They showed their appreciation by buying us all Shanghai Disneyland 1st Anniversary Mickey Mouse Ears, which were very, very cool.  They made sure to let us know that this was a special purchase just for us to thank us for putting up with it all, and not a normal thing for the farewell dinner.)  The whole day was really special & magical.

I'll wait until my Trip Report to get into our second, post-day at SHDL, which was way less magical, but did serve the purpose of making us far less stressed about what we did/didn't get done during the ABD day.

Sayhello


----------



## AlixaLock

sayhello said:


> This was the part of the trip I disliked the most. I know it's a necessary evil to be able to go to and see all the fabulous things we did and saw, but it was arduous and exhausting. The Guides did their very best to make it as smooth as possible, but there was only so much they could do. "Tinkerbell", helped by Joe, got us checked in and our luggage checked, so all we had to do was show up, get our boarding passes, and head to the Gate at the designated time. (Except for the flight from Hong Kong to Beijing, since it's the same as traveling from another country as to checking in with your passport, etc). Several times the Gate was not assigned until after we arrived. We didn't realize one time that the Gate was not "just downstairs", but involved escalators & trains & up & down to get to the right Gate. The order and the airlines had changes on some of the flights, so Joe & Ralph were learning & figuring stuff out as we went. They told us this upfront, and asked us to leave for the airport a bit earlier than usual to be able to allow for this stuff. We didn't miss any flights, so it's all good. Beijing airport was a *mess* and we sat on the tarmac for over an hour and a half waiting for our turn on the runway. Several times, we disembarked outside using stairs, and then got bused half way across the airport to the actual Terminal. The buses were a really interesting intro to crowding in China...
> 
> As far as I know, there were no issues with our checked luggage. Tinkerbell & Joe handled all that, and it was amazing to not have to go to the carousel and claim our checked bags after the flights.
> 
> I personally seemed to be cursed as far as the "TSA" in China was concerned. You were supposed to take laptops/tablets out of your carryons, along with your liquids and any battery packs. But they kept taking random stuff out of my personal item, and then sending it back through the scanner. At the Chengdu airport, they did this 5 times, taking out random stuff like my glasses case, and my comb, my small camera, and then confiscated my scissors that had been deemed "OK" by the airport in both Hong Kong and Beijing (they did take them out & measure them). I needed them to cut sports tape for my ankle. The only airport that didn't do this was Shanghai at the end of the trip. I guess they just really have a thing against Vera Bradley or something. In Chengdu, this was the 5:30am morning, and I was tired and had to pee, and I admit I started to cry. So, as I said, the flights to me were necessary evils. Poor CaliforniaGirl09's husband, who is very tall, had a horrid time with the legroom on these internal flights, too...



Thank you for this info ... forewarned is forearmed! LOL . For some reason, this remains the aspect of the trip that I have the greatest anxiety about and I keep checking all my chargers and shuffling my packing plans for the carry on bag and my back pack.  As you say, a necessary evil!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> This was the part of the trip I disliked the most.  I know it's a necessary evil to be able to go to and see all the fabulous things we did and saw, but it was arduous and exhausting.  The Guides did their very best to make it as smooth as possible, but there was only so much they could do.  "Tinkerbell", helped by Joe, got us checked in and our luggage checked, so all we had to do was show up, get our boarding passes, and head to the Gate at the designated time.  (Except for the flight from Hong Kong to Beijing, since it's the same as traveling from another country as to checking in with your passport, etc).  Several times the Gate was not assigned until after we arrived.  We didn't realize one time that the Gate was not "just downstairs", but involved escalators & trains & up & down to get to the right Gate.  The order and the airlines had changes on some of the flights, so Joe & Ralph were learning & figuring stuff out as we went.  They told us this upfront, and asked us to leave for the airport a bit earlier than usual to be able to allow for this stuff.  We didn't miss any flights, so it's all good.  Beijing airport was a *mess* and we sat on the tarmac for over an hour and a half waiting for our turn on the runway.  Several times, we disembarked outside using stairs, and then got bused half way across the airport to the actual Terminal.  The buses were a really interesting intro to crowding in China...
> 
> As far as I know, there were no issues with our checked luggage.  Tinkerbell & Joe handled all that, and it was amazing to not have to go to the carousel and claim our checked bags after the flights.
> 
> I personally seemed to be cursed as far as the "TSA" in China was concerned.  You were supposed to take laptops/tablets out of your carryons, along with your liquids and any battery packs.  But they kept taking random stuff out of my personal item, and then sending it back through the scanner.  At the Chengdu airport, they did this 5 times, taking out random stuff like my glasses case, and my comb, my small camera, and then confiscated my scissors that had been deemed "OK" by the airport in both Hong Kong and Beijing (they did take them out & measure them).  I needed them to cut sports tape for my ankle.  The only airport that didn't do this was Shanghai at the end of the trip.  I guess they just really have a thing against Vera Bradley or something.  In Chengdu, this was the 5:30am morning, and I was tired and had to pee, and I admit I started to cry.  So, as I said, the flights to me were necessary evils.  Poor CaliforniaGirl09's husband, who is very tall, had a horrid time with the legroom on these internal flights, too...
> 
> Our day at Shanghai Disney was pretty nearly perfect.  I think the only complaint some folks had was that we didn't have enough time there.  And the Guides admitted some of this was due to this being the first run of the new itinerary, and us being the very first to visit Shanghai Disneyland, and they apologized and thanked us for being the guinea pigs for this.  (They showed their appreciation by buying us all Shanghai Disneyland 1st Anniversary Mickey Mouse Ears, which were very, very cool.  They made sure to let us know that this was a special purchase just for us to thank us for putting up with it all, and not a normal thing for the farewell dinner.)  The whole day was really special & magical.
> 
> I'll wait until my Trip Report to get into our second, post-day at SHDL, which was way less magical, but did serve the purpose of making us far less stressed about what we did/didn't get done during the ABD day.
> 
> Sayhello


This is a great summary, SayHello, and I ditto everything. The dep-planeing and shuttling (sometimes multiple times) sucked--as did some of the security screenings. And OMG poor DH in those seats. He looked like a parent sitting at the kindergarten table at back to school night. I agree about our day at Shanghai with Disney. I almost wished we had ended on that high note, but as you pointed out that very crowded day after: we would have been much more stress on our ABD Shanghai Disney day if we hadn't had that extra day planned. The fact that it was pretty much a bust didn't end up mattering.


----------



## OhanaCuz

sayhello said:


> Our day at Shanghai Disney was pretty nearly perfect.  I think the only complaint some folks had was that we didn't have enough time there.  And the Guides admitted some of this was due to this being the first run of the new itinerary, and us being the very first to visit Shanghai Disneyland, and they apologized and thanked us for being the guinea pigs for this.  (They showed their appreciation by buying us all Shanghai Disneyland 1st Anniversary Mickey Mouse Ears, which were very, very cool.  They made sure to let us know that this was a special purchase just for us to thank us for putting up with it all, and not a normal thing for the farewell dinner.)  The whole day was really special & magical.



I was really surprised that it wasn't a full day there starting at park open.  I would be dying with anticipation and not enjoying any activities before the park on that day.


----------



## sayhello

OhanaCuz said:


> I was really surprised that it wasn't a full day there starting at park open.  I would be dying with anticipation and not enjoying any activities before the park on that day.


I'm sure they had their reasons -- like the solid hour CaliforniaGirl09's family stood in line to get in at 10:00am the next day.  But several of the folks on our trip would agree with you, and were chomping at the bit to get there & get in.  I actually really enjoyed our morning activities in Old Shanghai, and would be sad to see them go.  But I imagine there will be some re-arranging of the day for subsequent trips.

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> I'm sure they had their reasons -- like the solid hour CaliforniaGirl09's family stood in line to get in at 10:00am the next day.  But several of the folks on our trip would agree with you, and were chomping at the bit to get there & get in.  I actually really enjoyed our morning activities in Old Shanghai, and would be sad to see them go.  But I imagine there will be some re-arranging of the day for subsequent trips.
> 
> Sayhello


Initially, I wondered why the delay to get in the park, too, but as SayHello mentioned, after standing in line for an hour to get in the next day, it makes a *lot* more sense. It was crazy packed. There would have been no way to get us through the gate even if ABD could arrange a special entrance. I wish I could have taken a picture but it was wall to wall people through both security and the turnstile lines. 

Without that morning, you would basically see nothing of Shanghai, and I ended up loving China town and Yu Gardens. I would hate to see them go. Even with our delays arriving and getting in to SD, it was enough time for us at SD thanks to the fast passes, and we are Disney die-hards. I think once they smooth out the process it will allow for even more time. Despite our not so great experience the day after at SD, I would still suggest that die-hard Disney folks add an extra day at the end. It was really easy to do and took away a lot of anxiety.


----------



## CaliKris

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Initially, I wondered why the delay to get in the park, too, but as SayHello mentioned, after standing in line for an hour to get in the next day, it makes a *lot* more sense. It was crazy packed. There would have been no way to get us through the gate even if ABD could arrange a special entrance. I wish I could have taken a picture but it was wall to wall people through both security and the turnstile lines.
> 
> Without that morning, you would basically see nothing of Shanghai, and I ended up loving China town and Yu Gardens. I would hate to see them go. Even with our delays arriving and getting in to SD, it was enough time for us at SD thanks to the fast passes, and we are Disney die-hards. I think once they smooth out the process it will allow for even more time. Despite our not so great experience the day after at SD, I would still suggest that die-hard Disney folks add an extra day at the end. It was really easy to do and took away a lot of anxiety.


Did you take a taxi or the subway to get to SHDL on your post-day?  We are hoping to get the Premiere Access pass on our post-day but are thinking we are going to have to arrive 1 hour before park opening (7am)!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

CaliKris said:


> Did you take a taxi or the subway to get to SHDL on your post-day?  We are hoping to get the Premiere Access pass on our post-day but are thinking we are going to have to arrive 1 hour before park opening (7am)!



We took a taxi. It was cheap an easy. The forty plus minute drive cost 130-150 yuan. So around $20-25. We had hoped to get a premier access pass as well, but we found out they sell out before 9 am. But as they are sold inside the park, you need to budget adequate time to get through security and the turnstiles. I have no idea what the crowds are like that early. We arrived at 10 am, by which time it was packed and the set of Premier Access tickets were long gone. I would think arriving an hour before opening would be okay, but maybe monitor the parks board to see if others have better experience with this.

BTW, they use your passport to retrieve your tickets, so have whatever passport you used to buy your tickets available. He didn't even look at my print off.


----------



## Calfan

CaliKris said:


> Did you take a taxi or the subway to get to SHDL on your post-day?  We are hoping to get the Premiere Access pass on our post-day but are thinking we are going to have to arrive 1 hour before park opening (7am)!





CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> We took a taxi. It was cheap an easy. The forty plus minute drive cost 130-150 yuan. So around $20-25. We had hoped to get a premier access pass as well, but we found out they sell out before 9 am. But as they are sold inside the park, you need to budget adequate time to get through security and the turnstiles. I have no idea what the crowds are like that early. We arrived at 10 am, by which time it was packed and the set of Premier Access tickets were long gone. I would think arriving an hour before opening would be okay, but maybe monitor the parks board to see if others have better experience with this.
> 
> BTW, they use your passport to retrieve your tickets, so have whatever passport you used to buy your tickets available. He didn't even look at my print off.



We took the subway from a station about a 10-minute walk from our hotel in the French Concession when we visited SHDL last summer.  Also very cheap and very easy.  Our Thomson guide helped with walking directions to the subway.  While the park was crowded the two days we were there (July 16 and 17) because it was only a month or so after opening, we did not experience the long wait through security and ticket line that CaliforniaGirl09 and her family did.  I don't think it took us longer than 15 or 20 minutes either day to gain park entry.  I agree that you should try to monitor crowds before you go, but the long waits CaliforniaGirl experienced could have been tied to the one-year anniversary of the park opening and not be typical.  I can't speak to Premier Access tickets since we did a VIP private tour our first day and relied on fast passes and hitting rides with shorter standby waits on our second day on our own.


----------



## CaliKris

Thanks for the info @CaliforniaGirl09 and @Calfan!  We will probably just take a taxi to avoid getting lost since we will want to get there as early as possible.  I have been monitoring the "Other Lands" boards and they recommend getting there 1 hour before park opening.  I did read that June 15th and 16th the crowds were extra bad.  We will do our best to try to get a Premiere Pass.  If not, we will just do standby and call it a day when the lines get too long.  It sounds like the lines to get a FP get very long as well.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Calfan said:


> We took the subway from a station about a 10-minute walk from our hotel in the French Concession when we visited SHDL last summer.  Also very cheap and very easy.  Our Thomson guide helped with walking directions to the subway.  While the park was crowded the two days we were there (July 16 and 17) because it was only a month or so after opening, we did not experience the long wait through security and ticket line that CaliforniaGirl09 and her family did.  I don't think it took us longer than 15 or 20 minutes either day to gain park entry.  I agree that you should try to monitor crowds before you go, but the long waits CaliforniaGirl experienced could have been tied to the one-year anniversary of the park opening and not be typical.  I can't speak to Premier Access tickets since we did a VIP private tour our first day and relied on fast passes and hitting rides with shorter standby waits on our second day on our own.



From our hotel on the bund, I think the concierge said there were three metro changes. We asked, but he recommended the cab for four people going at the commuter times of day. But definitely ask, CaliKris! I'm assuming you are on ABD, but maybe you aren't...


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Our posts crossed


----------



## CaliKris

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Our posts crossed


Yes on the ABD that starts June 25th.  So excited!


----------



## AlixaLock

At the gate and waiting to board!  Hong Kong here we come ... enjoying my last ICY beverage for awhile!


----------



## sayhello

AlixaLock said:


> At the gate and waiting to board!  Hong Kong here we come ... enjoying my last ICY beverage for awhile!


ENJOY!!  Looking forward to hearing about your trip and any improvements they may have made!

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

AlixaLock said:


> At the gate and waiting to board!  Hong Kong here we come ... enjoying my last ICY beverage for awhile!


Whoo hoo!!!! So jealous. I'd go back already  Hope you have a fantastic trip, and may the weather gods be in your favor!


----------



## AlixaLock

It's a beautiful day in Hong Kong! Not 100% sure what day it is, but it's beautiful!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

AlixaLock said:


> It's a beautiful day in Hong Kong! Not 100% sure what day it is, but it's beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 246561


Gorgeous! Can't believe we were there a few weeks ago! Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## sayhello

AlixaLock said:


> It's a beautiful day in Hong Kong! Not 100% sure what day it is, but it's beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 246561


Looks fabulous!  How's the temp & humidity?  ENJOY!!

Sayhello


----------



## Karen Stevan

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> We all received ponchos but they remained unopened in our bags.
> 
> I did not bring a cooling towel, but was wishing I had on the one day in Hong Kong and the other afternoon in Guilin.



We brought cooling towels and relied on them during the trip at HK Disneyland, Yangshao market after Li River cruise and in Shanghai Disneyland.  I used the Frogg Togg Chili Pads, soaked them in the morning and carried them with me, just in case.  Aired them out at night.

My son and I did venture out to the market in Beijing; the guides were very helpful getting us there by subway, which was an adventure within an adventure; we were the tallest people around.  At the market, two young ladies tried to drag Michael off to an art exhibit, but we stayed focused on our mission.  There were lots of tourists at the market, which featured shocking foods to eat (I tried a scorpion...eek!), and then Michael and I tried to find a restaurant I had researched _Najia Xiaoguan, 10 Yong’an Xili, off Jianguomenwali Dajie, Chunxiu Lu _which we finally did after relying completely on the kindness of strangers, who shyly could not speak English.  The restaurant was packed and had local specialties such as "_We hand torn bacterium_" and "_The shoe is frozen_".  We stuck to things on the menu (great pictures!) that we recognized from Country Kitchen.  

If you wanted to eat indoors at Country Kitchen, you needed a reservation the first night or could sit at a sidebar.  We couldn't go outside after a day in Beijing because the air, although seemingly pleasant and clear, was starting to affect us - headache, spacey, congestion.  Fantastic noodles at CK.  A do not miss for sure!


----------



## sayhello

Just FYI for folks, I just realized, and had it confirmed, they have "retired" the general "Adventures by Disney" pins as of this year.  ie, you don't get a pin the first day that just says "Adventures by Disney".  I'm kinda sad about that.  I thought it was cool how they evolved over the years...

Sayhello


----------



## AlixaLock

sayhello said:


> Looks fabulous!  How's the temp & humidity?  ENJOY!!
> 
> Sayhello



For sure we will have added the phrase "Hong Kong" hot to our vocabulary, but we haven't had too much rain, so I'll call it a win!  Cooper and I went exploring today!


----------



## GerriS

I am really enjoying reading the 2017 trip reports and everyone's posts. We are going to the Oct 22 trip. Anyone else on that trip?  We are arriving a day early and planning to take the Star Ferry to HKDL. Has anyone done that?  Also planing a follow-up day in SHDL and then the weekend at TKDLR. Looking forward to connecting with fellow travelers.


----------



## Karen Stevan

OhanaCuz said:


> Was Shanghai Disney the best thing ever?  That part looks fantastic.



I am still thrilled I was lucky enough to visit both Disney parks in China.  It would be a dream-come-true to travel around the globe through every Disney park - I still haven't been to Tokyo (bucket list for sure).

We spent an extra day at HKDL, which made it very relaxing.  Plus we magically had no crowds and spaciousness, giving us a chance to appreciate the little Disney touches in each themed area.  Going twice gave us the freedom to experience the attractions the first day and to enjoy the shows and entertainment the second day.

It was exciting to stay at Explorer's Lodge and to be among the first guests there.  It also gave us a nice bridge between home and China, by being in a place where the locals vacation.  Familiar Disney touches everywhere, but with a foreign twist, was the perfect beginning to our epic adventure.  The lobby has a steamer-trunks display for each feature Disney character, putting you in the mood for travel.  Deep plush carpets, quirky gardens with fountains, views of South China sea, shallow tropical pool, luggage stickers, scavenger hunt...excellent transition for those of us sensitive to such things.

Had breakfast at the World of Color cafe, which had a great buffet, attentive service and specimen bottles as decor.  I thought we could walk to the park, but they told us it would take 30(?) minutes and the heat was sweltering.  We took the bus, which was very efficient, but had us arriving after rope drop (a little disappointing as this is one of my favourite moments). 

We started at Hyperspace Mountain, which was the same Star Wars ride as at Disneyland.  (I miss the classic version of this attraction, especially the music.)  There were no line-ups anywhere and the park was very easy to navigate.  The castle is teensy-tiny..we actually gasped when we saw what appeared to be a miniature-golf course centrepiece.  Snow White Grotto is the same, but we didn't hear the lovely song floating up (I think others may have).  "it's a small world" opened a bit later than other attractions, so we detoured to Winnie-the-Pooh (same as in DL), and PhilharMagic (same as in WDW)(both consistently delightful, especially if you have no wait).

Small World was a bit strange.  There were open spaces where you expected dolls would go, but the shelves were just empty, suggesting a half-completed arrangement.  Some of the groupings seemed forced and misnamed and the ending was brief.  I heard this was a replica of DL, but I was keenly aware that something special/magical was lacking.  In fact, this was my pervasive feeling exploring this park.  The essential elements are present, but there doesn't seem to be the same clutter of detail, the heaps of little components you stumble upon, eliciting spontaneous gasps of wonderment, inviting you to explore and be curious.  I felt the HKDL experience was fun and familiar, but a little restrained and contrived, too.  Some of that had to do with the perspective...you can see surrounding terrain, hillsides...it takes you visually out of the park by drawing your eyes upward and away from the enchantment.

From Fantasyland, we zipped through Toy Story Land with barely a nod to its existence, because I get sick on carnival rides and was already a little fragile after Hyperspace Mountain and bouncy Pooh.  There was a preposterous western show in going on in Grizzly Gulch in front of a covered wagon, presenting a hillbilly-ish accompaniment to an actress duo - one blonde American and the other Asian - alternately telling some ditty in English/Cantonese(?).  It was disorienting.

The little show distracted us from appreciating that the Big Grizzly Mountain Runaway Mine Cars travel backwards at high speed after reaching the crescent, and instead entered the line-up thinking it was a replica of the friendly coaster at DL.  To the horror of our recovering stomachs, we endured a backward plunge, but revived ourselves dashing through the Geyser water-park area across the way.

We ate lunch at the Explorer's Club, which has themed rooms and really delicious food.  I had the baked salmon bento box.  Living in the self-proclaimed "Salmon Capital of the World", I judge the salmon at HKDL as "outstanding".

The Garden of Wonders just outside is a joke and appears to be a half-conceived attraction that should really be a line-up for Mystic Manor. Absolutely fabulous ride, worth doing twice because there's so much to see and so many cool effects.  Elements of Haunted Mansion appear in the layout, but the experience is completely unique and has all the requisite Disney magic.  The climax could have relied less on projection, in my opinion, but that is a (sigh) sign of the times.

Unfortunately, that was all we had time for the first day because we had to take the bus back to Explorer's Lodge to meet our car to the Peninsula to start our ABD.  My only regret was not squeezing in the Disneyland Railroad, which, to me, is the quintessential, grassroots Disney experience and one that always reminds me of the essence of Disney, the foundation, the core.  I didn't want to keep our driver waiting and wasn't sure how long it might take on the bus, but we ended up with about half an hour to spare and just lounged in the lobby with our luggage instead of circumnavigating the park by choo-choo.

We arrived at about 4:00 PM at the Peninsula, and so missed the welcome table set up by the guides in the lobby earlier that day.  We met everyone at dinner, but then dashed off to see the Symphony of Lights.

Day 2 at HKDL, we arrived just in time for the Flights of Fantasy parade, refreshed by the Hong Kong iced milk tea at Market House Bakery, which was unique and delightful.  (It is VERY humid!)  Right away, noticed the Lion King show was starting.  We have seen this before on the cruise ship and in WDW, but this version is in the round and has stunning puppetry, floats and theatricals....plus it was a nice, cool place to sit.  After this, we went on Jungle Cruise, which you shouldn't miss, despite the fact that we had no Fast Passes (needed on this one but nothing else).  The line-up was hot and horrendous and divided up according to language.  The lines seemed to move the same, so I don't think it makes a difference which you choose and our boat operator didn't speak much English anyway.  He was so cute, calling out "what's that?" as his only catch-phrase about once a minute.  The pyrotechnics were astonishing, and the ride had the best parts of the other Jungle Cruises.  Great fun, with an update.

Following Jungle Cruise, we headed to Tomorrowland and rode Buzz Lightyear, which is about the same as in DL, although I felt I was connecting with the targets a little easier, which made me believe this ride had superior hard-wiring.  Even the shooting-challenged can earn a decent score!

We all had tickets for Mickey and the Wondrous Book, which was absolutely fantastic.  The performers were phenomenal.  I can't believe how talented some people are...especially the jazz number with Tiana (of course you don't even know the star's real name, she's the princess Tiana!).  Great show not to be missed, and another opportunity to relax and cool off.  Fun to re-connect with the group also, because you're just starting to identify with everyone and feeling like part of the adventure together.

Beyond the show, there's just time to grab some food.  There weren't a lot of options open.  We found Starlight Diner had decent choices and you can catch most of the Paint the Night electrical parade going by from tables outside.

I recall a bit of  a blur trying to navigate the post-parade crowds and find the entrance to our meeting spot in the central plaza.  It was a total crush and travel routes blocked off, so we just barreled through and burst into a nice, open space just for us and other special vacationers, to see the usual heartfelt, wanna cry I'm so happy, Disney fireworks good night spectacular!

It was fun walking down Main Street afterward as it's very similar to DL.  Even the little bench on the porch and the shops pretty much arranged the same down both sides.  The tiny lights outlining all the quaint buildings...only no streetcar rails on the street.

I hope the park isn't busy for other folks visiting.  We didn't use any of our Fast Passes, and the only line we waited for was Jungle Cruise (which was worth it to me).  It was wonderful feeling I could stroll around and get a sense of the different themed areas without feeling oppressed and distracted by throngs of visitors.  My best moments in the parks have been when I have felt almost alone, capturing that instant of intimate magic and fantasy...HKDL gave me that opportunity, although the environment felt a tad sparse and a little sterile.

I will follow-up with my thoughts about Shanghai.  Hope this was helpful.  HKDL was very happy memories, which I hope you have, too!!


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> I am still thrilled I was lucky enough to visit both Disney parks in China.  It would be a dream-come-true to travel around the globe through every Disney park - I still haven't been to Tokyo (bucket list for sure).
> 
> We spent an extra day at HKDL, which made it very relaxing.  Plus we magically had no crowds and spaciousness, giving us a chance to appreciate the little Disney touches in each themed area.  Going twice gave us the freedom to experience the attractions the first day and to enjoy the shows and entertainment the second day.
> 
> It was exciting to stay at Explorer's Lodge and to be among the first guests there.  It also gave us a nice bridge between home and China, by being in a place where the locals vacation.  Familiar Disney touches everywhere, but with a foreign twist, was the perfect beginning to our epic adventure.  The lobby has a steamer-trunks display for each feature Disney character, putting you in the mood for travel.  Deep plush carpets, quirky gardens with fountains, views of South China sea, shallow tropical pool, luggage stickers, scavenger hunt...excellent transition for those of us sensitive to such things.
> 
> Had breakfast at the World of Color cafe, which had a great buffet, attentive service and specimen bottles as decor.  I thought we could walk to the park, but they told us it would take 30(?) minutes and the heat was sweltering.  We took the bus, which was very efficient, but had us arriving after rope drop (a little disappointing as this is one of my favourite moments).
> 
> We started at Hyperspace Mountain, which was the same Star Wars ride as at Disneyland.  (I miss the classic version of this attraction, especially the music.)  There were no line-ups anywhere and the park was very easy to navigate.  The castle is teensy-tiny..we actually gasped when we saw what appeared to be a miniature-golf course centrepiece.  Snow White Grotto is the same, but we didn't hear the lovely song floating up (I think others may have).  "it's a small world" opened a bit later than other attractions, so we detoured to Winnie-the-Pooh (same as in DL), and PhilharMagic (same as in WDW)(both consistently delightful, especially if you have no wait).
> 
> Small World was a bit strange.  There were open spaces where you expected dolls would go, but the shelves were just empty, suggesting a half-completed arrangement.  Some of the groupings seemed forced and misnamed and the ending was brief.  I heard this was a replica of DL, but I was keenly aware that something special/magical was lacking.  In fact, this was my pervasive feeling exploring this park.  The essential elements are present, but there doesn't seem to be the same clutter of detail, the heaps of little components you stumble upon, eliciting spontaneous gasps of wonderment, inviting you to explore and be curious.  I felt the HKDL experience was fun and familiar, but a little restrained and contrived, too.  Some of that had to do with the perspective...you can see surrounding terrain, hillsides...it takes you visually out of the park by drawing your eyes upward and away from the enchantment.
> 
> From Fantasyland, we zipped through Toy Story Land with barely a nod to its existence, because I get sick on carnival rides and was already a little fragile after Hyperspace Mountain and bouncy Pooh.  There was a preposterous western show in going on in Grizzly Gulch in front of a covered wagon, presenting a hillbilly-ish accompaniment to an actress duo - one blonde American and the other Asian - alternately telling some ditty in English/Cantonese(?).  It was disorienting.
> 
> The little show distracted us from appreciating that the Big Grizzly Mountain Runaway Mine Cars travel backwards at high speed after reaching the crescent, and instead entered the line-up thinking it was a replica of the friendly coaster at DL.  To the horror of our recovering stomachs, we endured a backward plunge, but revived ourselves dashing through the Geyser water-park area across the way.
> 
> We ate lunch at the Explorer's Club, which has themed rooms and really delicious food.  I had the baked salmon bento box.  Living in the self-proclaimed "Salmon Capital of the World", I judge the salmon at HKDL as "outstanding".
> 
> The Garden of Wonders just outside is a joke and appears to be a half-conceived attraction that should really be a line-up for Mystic Manor. Absolutely fabulous ride, worth doing twice because there's so much to see and so many cool effects.  Elements of Haunted Mansion appear in the layout, but the experience is completely unique and has all the requisite Disney magic.  The climax could have relied less on projection, in my opinion, but that is a (sigh) sign of the times.
> 
> Unfortunately, that was all we had time for the first day because we had to take the bus back to Explorer's Lodge to meet our car to the Peninsula to start our ABD.  My only regret was not squeezing in the Disneyland Railroad, which, to me, is the quintessential, grassroots Disney experience and one that always reminds me of the essence of Disney, the foundation, the core.  I didn't want to keep our driver waiting and wasn't sure how long it might take on the bus, but we ended up with about half an hour to spare and just lounged in the lobby with our luggage instead of circumnavigating the park by choo-choo.
> 
> We arrived at about 4:00 PM at the Peninsula, and so missed the welcome table set up by the guides in the lobby earlier that day.  We met everyone at dinner, but then dashed off to see the Symphony of Lights.
> 
> Day 2 at HKDL, we arrived just in time for the Flights of Fantasy parade, refreshed by the Hong Kong iced milk tea at Market House Bakery, which was unique and delightful.  (It is VERY humid!)  Right away, noticed the Lion King show was starting.  We have seen this before on the cruise ship and in WDW, but this version is in the round and has stunning puppetry, floats and theatricals....plus it was a nice, cool place to sit.  After this, we went on Jungle Cruise, which you shouldn't miss, despite the fact that we had no Fast Passes (needed on this one but nothing else).  The line-up was hot and horrendous and divided up according to language.  The lines seemed to move the same, so I don't think it makes a difference which you choose and our boat operator didn't speak much English anyway.  He was so cute, calling out "what's that?" as his only catch-phrase about once a minute.  The pyrotechnics were astonishing, and the ride had the best parts of the other Jungle Cruises.  Great fun, with an update.
> 
> Following Jungle Cruise, we headed to Tomorrowland and rode Buzz Lightyear, which is about the same as in DL, although I felt I was connecting with the targets a little easier, which made me believe this ride had superior hard-wiring.  Even the shooting-challenged can earn a decent score!
> 
> We all had tickets for Mickey and the Wondrous Book, which was absolutely fantastic.  The performers were phenomenal.  I can't believe how talented some people are...especially the jazz number with Tiana (of course you don't even know the star's real name, she's the princess Tiana!).  Great show not to be missed, and another opportunity to relax and cool off.  Fun to re-connect with the group also, because you're just starting to identify with everyone and feeling like part of the adventure together.
> 
> Beyond the show, there's just time to grab some food.  There weren't a lot of options open.  We found Starlight Diner had decent choices and you can catch most of the Paint the Night electrical parade going by from tables outside.
> 
> I recall a bit of  a blur trying to navigate the post-parade crowds and find the entrance to our meeting spot in the central plaza.  It was a total crush and travel routes blocked off, so we just barreled through and burst into a nice, open space just for us and other special vacationers, to see the usual heartfelt, wanna cry I'm so happy, Disney fireworks good night spectacular!
> 
> It was fun walking down Main Street afterward as it's very similar to DL.  Even the little bench on the porch and the shops pretty much arranged the same down both sides.  The tiny lights outlining all the quaint buildings...only no streetcar rails on the street.
> 
> I hope the park isn't busy for other folks visiting.  We didn't use any of our Fast Passes, and the only line we waited for was Jungle Cruise (which was worth it to me).  It was wonderful feeling I could stroll around and get a sense of the different themed areas without feeling oppressed and distracted by throngs of visitors.  My best moments in the parks have been when I have felt almost alone, capturing that instant of intimate magic and fantasy...HKDL gave me that opportunity, although the environment felt a tad sparse and a little sterile.
> 
> I will follow-up with my thoughts about Shanghai.  Hope this was helpful.  HKDL was very happy memories, which I hope you have, too!!


Your experience of HKDL sounds so much better than mine!  I'm realizing just how much I missed because I was miserable in the heat & humidity.  Ah, well.  Glad you guys had such wonderful time!

Sayhello


----------



## Karen Stevan

Well, Shanghai Disneyland was a completely different story.  It haunts me so much I feel compelled to go back some day and experience the park properly.  I am kicking myself for not building in an extra day but, as you pointed out, Tobi, it was the first anniversary of the park and the crowds were deafening, so that might not have helped!!

I was, of course, champing at the bit to get going and was frustrated having to trudge through the very beautiful, tranquil and exquisitely-appointed Yu Gardens, and couldn't stand the tourist-packed shopping portion of the morning.  I wish we could have split up the group and organized those who wished to have an early-morning park arrival, as that is the only way a person is going to get a sense of anything at SHDL.  By the time we arrived and endured a very-nice-to-have-now-but-increasing-my-impatience-at-the-time group shot in the Central Plaza, most of the group went over to Club 33 to drop off their change of clothes for the night.  As the Club 33 dinner was a surprise, I didn't plan an elaborate change to evening-ware, but had planned to save a few minutes by not bothering with costume changes, so immediately ran off to get a head start on the few hours given us to explore a massive area.  In hindsight, giving due deference to Club 33, I would have dressed a tad better.

I had hoped that, even in late afternoon, there would be a few Premier Access Passes left.  There certainly weren't any Fast Passes!  We headed to Avenue M on the left side of Main Street heading into the park, and followed an elaborate series of directions to end up in some back area queue waiting for tickets.  There was one Peter Pan left, two Poohs, and a bunch of Buzz tickets, which was super disappointing. Thinking mistakenly that Pooh was different and upgraded, I bought the two Pooh passes, which involved a stupidly high cost ($45?), signing documents and then getting our photos taken with two cast members of us holding these documents.  A very secure process to make sure no one is getting onto Pooh under their watch without the right identification!  But this was all time consuming and unnecessary.

FINALLY getting into the park and with every minute ticking, we took a moment to appreciate the Gardens of the Imagination, especially the Garden of the Twelve Friends, where we could get a picture in front of our zodiac character.  Also the Enchanted Storybook Castle is amazing...grand, fantastic, impressively decorated with staircases, turrets, towers, balustrades, buttresses...WOW!  And then WOW all the people....people people people so many so compressed together....large open walkways absolutely crammed from side to side with hoards of people.  We shouldered our way through the castle into Fantasyland where, to our dismay, every corner and crevice was crammed with park guests.  The castle walkthrough wait "Once Upon a Time Adventure" had a 50-minute wait.  Peter Pan's Flight 75 minutes.  Voyage to the Crystal Grotto 60 minutes.  Impossible when you've only got a limited time and are holding three Fast Passes for other things.

We decided to use our Premier Access Pass for Pooh, which was so frustrating because, after going through the entanglement process of establishing that, yes, this is our photo and these are the documents and this is us in the photo holding the documents, and waiting in Fast Pass line for a little too long, the ride was EXACTLY the same as HKDL and DL and WDW and every other Pooh I've been on, except Christopher Robin and all the gang spoke Mandarin.  Cute, but a totally stupid use of valuable time.

Next, we put our Roarin' Rapids FastPass to good use and entered a line-up where we were warned many times we were going to get very wet.  The lockers had been impossible to figure out (my Canadian Visa credit card wasn't working in China anyway) so we were quite anxious about our equipment and purchased the plastic ponchos being hocked in line.  Stupid waste of not much money because no one on our raft (or any other raft as far as I could see) suffered a drop of water.  The ride itself was Grizzly River Run minus any thematic elements. Just a run-of-the-mill water-raft ride with an emphasis on spinning and not much drop or splash, despite hearing it was the most whatever.

I had wanted to try one of the ropes courses at Camp Discovery and they did look quite fun and challenging with lots of moving components.  Sadly, the line-ups would have kept us about an hour, so we took the Vista path around the area and saw some of the lovely features accessible to the guests traversing above us, waterfalls, caves, etc.  We were hungry by now and should have tolerated a further delay by experiencing Barbossa's Bounty, but I overlooked that this counter-service restaurant was Blue Bayou in disguise and that we could have had a meal to twinkling fireflies in the swamps of New Orleans out back.  Instead, we located a lonely popcorn vender, the only cart I saw all day without a massive line-up in front.

After this, we determined to try Pirates, and were dismayed that the line-up was 105 minutes.  Because this was the ride we were told was the best Pirates of all and had won theme-park awards, we decided to give it a go.  I asked a cast member about the advertised 90-minute singles line and was told first that it was about the same as the other line and we wouldn't get to sit together and then that this option was closed.  So we baked in the sweltering line for this attraction for close to 1 1/2 hours, going from one cattle pen to another, our misery briefly alleviated by the odd pirate display like a skeleton in a cage or a bridge to cross.  We did see some people zipping by but assumed they were celebrity guests, only later learning from members in our group that, if you speak Mandarin, a singles line magically opens for you and you will be whisked to the front in about fifteen minutes. When we finally got onto our boat, I counted five empty seats that could have been occupied by singles, so we definitely would have been able to sit together - I recommend you persist in entering the singles line as this time suck really took away our ability to enjoy other things.

It was impossible to fit in the Storybook Parade.  

I wanted to go through the Alice and Wonderland Maze, but it was a steady stream of people and the paths looked quite narrow.  We could see most of the maze from a bridge to the castle, and I am a fan of the original Disney version so didn't care if I got close to the Tim-Burton queen of hearts or not.  

We had a Fast Pass for Seven Dwarves, which was nice, but not as long or elaborate as WDW.  

No time for Explorer Canoes and the line-ups at Voyage and Peter Pan wouldn't go down so we were pretty close by now to making our way to Club 33.  I ran over to TRON with my last Fast Pass, spent way too much time trying to figure out the mandatory lockers, enjoyed a very interesting line that immersed me into a futuristic storyline, and then endured a Screamin' California without the loop motorcycle launch that was over in about three shrieks of terror.  

I really, really wish I would have had time to experience the enhancements to Peter Pan, the castle walkthrough, Voyage to the Crystal Garden most of all!!!!, another Pirates (the woman in our row had her phone out the entire time shining the light in my face - otherwise the VERY BEST DISNEY RIDE EVER!!), the canoes and the ropes course, and even maybe Soarin'.  Another day would have been perfect (even with the crowds, I think), especially going first thing in the morning and knocking off a few of the attractions before the crowds descend.  

Maybe this will help other guests be better organized.  I did my research, studied the app and thought I could blast through the important elements, but the crowds were extraordinary, the park huge and congested, line-ups ridiculous (reminded me of WDW Christmas Day), and the time way too limited.  Things I thought would take twenty minutes took over an hour to manage.  Even getting popcorn took half an hour to find a vendor without a massive line-up, communicate effectively (not as easy as it sounds) and then get jostled about trying to find a place to stand and eat....in blasting heat.  

Dinner was lovely (may I suggest the fish instead of beef?) and standing on the balcony at Club 33 watching the fireworks was a dream come true and one of the most unforgettable nights of my life.  I truly hope that your experience and adventure is as wonderful as mine! Someday I may be lucky enough to go back


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> Well, Shanghai Disneyland was a completely different story.  It haunts me so much I feel compelled to go back some day and experience the park properly.  I am kicking myself for not building in an extra day but, as you pointed out, Tobi, it was the first anniversary of the park and the crowds were deafening, so that might not have helped!!
> 
> I was, of course, champing at the bit to get going and was frustrated having to trudge through the very beautiful, tranquil and exquisitely-appointed Yu Gardens, and couldn't stand the tourist-packed shopping portion of the morning.  I wish we could have split up the group and organized those who wished to have an early-morning park arrival, as that is the only way a person is going to get a sense of anything at SHDL.  By the time we arrived and endured a very-nice-to-have-now-but-increasing-my-impatience-at-the-time group shot in the Central Plaza, most of the group went over to Club 33 to drop off their change of clothes for the night.  As the Club 33 dinner was a surprise, I didn't plan an elaborate change to evening-ware, but had planned to save a few minutes by not bothering with costume changes, so immediately ran off to get a head start on the few hours given us to explore a massive area.  In hindsight, giving due deference to Club 33, I would have dressed a tad better.
> 
> I had hoped that, even in late afternoon, there would be a few Premier Access Passes left.  There certainly weren't any Fast Passes!  We headed to Avenue M on the left side of Main Street heading into the park, and followed an elaborate series of directions to end up in some back area queue waiting for tickets.  There was one Peter Pan left, two Poohs, and a bunch of Buzz tickets, which was super disappointing. Thinking mistakenly that Pooh was different and upgraded, I bought the two Pooh passes, which involved a stupidly high cost ($45?), signing documents and then getting our photos taken with two cast members of us holding these documents.  A very secure process to make sure no one is getting onto Pooh under their watch without the right identification!  But this was all time consuming and unnecessary.
> 
> FINALLY getting into the park and with every minute ticking, we took a moment to appreciate the Gardens of the Imagination, especially the Garden of the Twelve Friends, where we could get a picture in front of our zodiac character.  Also the Enchanted Storybook Castle is amazing...grand, fantastic, impressively decorated with staircases, turrets, towers, balustrades, buttresses...WOW!  And then WOW all the people....people people people so many so compressed together....large open walkways absolutely crammed from side to side with hoards of people.  We shouldered our way through the castle into Fantasyland where, to our dismay, every corner and crevice was crammed with park guests.  The castle walkthrough wait "Once Upon a Time Adventure" had a 50-minute wait.  Peter Pan's Flight 75 minutes.  Voyage to the Crystal Grotto 60 minutes.  Impossible when you've only got a limited time and are holding three Fast Passes for other things.
> 
> We decided to use our Premier Access Pass for Pooh, which was so frustrating because, after going through the entanglement process of establishing that, yes, this is our photo and these are the documents and this is us in the photo holding the documents, and waiting in Fast Pass line for a little too long, the ride was EXACTLY the same as HKDL and DL and WDW and every other Pooh I've been on, except Christopher Robin and all the gang spoke Mandarin.  Cute, but a totally stupid use of valuable time.
> 
> Next, we put our Roarin' Rapids FastPass to good use and entered a line-up where we were warned many times we were going to get very wet.  The lockers had been impossible to figure out (my Canadian Visa credit card wasn't working in China anyway) so we were quite anxious about our equipment and purchased the plastic ponchos being hocked in line.  Stupid waste of not much money because no one on our raft (or any other raft as far as I could see) suffered a drop of water.  The ride itself was Grizzly River Run minus any thematic elements. Just a run-of-the-mill water-raft ride with an emphasis on spinning and not much drop or splash, despite hearing it was the most whatever.
> 
> I had wanted to try one of the ropes courses at Camp Discovery and they did look quite fun and challenging with lots of moving components.  Sadly, the line-ups would have kept us about an hour, so we took the Vista path around the area and saw some of the lovely features accessible to the guests traversing above us, waterfalls, caves, etc.  We were hungry by now and should have tolerated a further delay by experiencing Barbossa's Bounty, but I overlooked that this counter-service restaurant was Blue Bayou in disguise and that we could have had a meal to twinkling fireflies in the swamps of New Orleans out back.  Instead, we located a lonely popcorn vender, the only cart I saw all day without a massive line-up in front.
> 
> After this, we determined to try Pirates, and were dismayed that the line-up was 105 minutes.  Because this was the ride we were told was the best Pirates of all and had won theme-park awards, we decided to give it a go.  I asked a cast member about the advertised 90-minute singles line and was told first that it was about the same as the other line and we wouldn't get to sit together and then that this option was closed.  So we baked in the sweltering line for this attraction for close to 1 1/2 hours, going from one cattle pen to another, our misery briefly alleviated by the odd pirate display like a skeleton in a cage or a bridge to cross.  We did see some people zipping by but assumed they were celebrity guests, only later learning from members in our group that, if you speak Mandarin, a singles line magically opens for you and you will be whisked to the front in about fifteen minutes. When we finally got onto our boat, I counted five empty seats that could have been occupied by singles, so we definitely would have been able to sit together - I recommend you persist in entering the singles line as this time suck really took away our ability to enjoy other things.
> 
> It was impossible to fit in the Storybook Parade.
> 
> I wanted to go through the Alice and Wonderland Maze, but it was a steady stream of people and the paths looked quite narrow.  We could see most of the maze from a bridge to the castle, and I am a fan of the original Disney version so didn't care if I got close to the Tim-Burton queen of hearts or not.
> 
> We had a Fast Pass for Seven Dwarves, which was nice, but not as long or elaborate as WDW.
> 
> No time for Explorer Canoes and the line-ups at Voyage and Peter Pan wouldn't go down so we were pretty close by now to making our way to Club 33.  I ran over to TRON with my last Fast Pass, spent way too much time trying to figure out the mandatory lockers, enjoyed a very interesting line that immersed me into a futuristic storyline, and then endured a Screamin' California without the loop motorcycle launch that was over in about three shrieks of terror.
> 
> I really, really wish I would have had time to experience the enhancements to Peter Pan, the castle walkthrough, Voyage to the Crystal Garden most of all!!!!, another Pirates (the woman in our row had her phone out the entire time shining the light in my face - otherwise the VERY BEST DISNEY RIDE EVER!!), the canoes and the ropes course, and even maybe Soarin'.  Another day would have been perfect (even with the crowds, I think), especially going first thing in the morning and knocking off a few of the attractions before the crowds descend.
> 
> Maybe this will help other guests be better organized.  I did my research, studied the app and thought I could blast through the important elements, but the crowds were extraordinary, the park huge and congested, line-ups ridiculous (reminded me of WDW Christmas Day), and the time way too limited.  Things I thought would take twenty minutes took over an hour to manage.  Even getting popcorn took half an hour to find a vendor without a massive line-up, communicate effectively (not as easy as it sounds) and then get jostled about trying to find a place to stand and eat....in blasting heat.
> 
> Dinner was lovely (may I suggest the fish instead of beef?) and standing on the balcony at Club 33 watching the fireworks was a dream come true and one of the most unforgettable nights of my life.  I truly hope that your experience and adventure is as wonderful as mine! Someday I may be lucky enough to go back


Just wanted to let you know something.  The Single Rider line at Pirates is not the miracle you think it is.  They let you walk past a huge chunk of the lines, alright, but then you STAND THERE.  For 20 minutes or more at a time, until they randomly decide to let the 2 dozen or so people standing there go on to the next STANDING point.  If allowed to go straight through, I'd've been on the ride in 10 minutes tops (probably less).  As it was, I was in line close to an hour (when the regular line was 90 minutes).  So I saved a *little* bit of time, but I am helpless to understand WHY in heaven's name they run the single line this way.  I can only surmise the reason is to keep people from using the single rider line instead of the regular line up, but again, I have to ask WHY?????  There is more than enough room on each boat for multiple people to fit as a single rider.  It really, REALLY makes no sense, and was, honestly, infuriating!

Sayhello


----------



## Karen Stevan

Especially as our boat sailed away with the five spots empty...three spots in three rows, two spots in our row.  I was aghast, considering how long we'd sweated in line.  I could only think they'd exhausted the singles queue; the cast members sorting us were plentiful and attentive enough.  Very annoying to see "singles" skip past us laughing, unless you're one of them, which I wish I'd been!  Persistence would help, as riding single is obviously an option.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> Just wanted to let you know something.  The Single Rider line at Pirates is not the miracle you think it is.  They let you walk past a huge chunk of the lines, alright, but then you STAND THERE.  For 20 minutes or more at a time, until they randomly decide to let the 2 dozen or so people standing there go on to the next STANDING point.  If allowed to go straight through, I'd've been on the ride in 10 minutes tops (probably less).  As it was, I was in line close to an hour (when the regular line was 90 minutes).  So I saved a *little* bit of time, but I am helpless to understand WHY in heaven's name they run the single line this way.  I can only surmise the reason is to keep people from using the single rider line instead of the regular line up, but again, I have to ask WHY?????  There is more than enough room on each boat for multiple people to fit as a single rider.  It really, REALLY makes no sense, and was, honestly, infuriating!
> 
> Sayhello


Loved reading all your impressions, Karen! Be glad you didn't go the second day. The crowds were about triple. It was a total bust. We did one and half rides and went back to the hotel. I can attest to the frustrating experience SayHello had on the pirates ride. It made no sense at all--they were holding singles for no reason with tons of spaces on boats. Similarly, SayHello was sitting with my son while--they didn't want to do Seven Dwarves--and the three of us stood in what was supposed to be a 45 minutes singles ride and didn't move. I got out after 30 minutes and my husband and daughter after 45. That was when we left. From my understanding the fast passes sell out really early. Absolutely LOVED Pirates. It was my favorite Disney ride for about four weeks, LOL. I just tried the new Avatar and loved it, too. It's kind of a marriage between Tron, Pirates, and Soaring. Loved Mystic Manor, too.


----------



## OhanaCuz

That pirates ride sounds amazing.  I just have to wait a few years and I can experience Tron in the states.


----------



## sayhello

OhanaCuz said:


> That pirates ride sounds amazing.  I just have to wait a few years and I can experience Tron in the states.


Pirates was absolutely _amazing_!!  One of the best rides I've been on.  It was a fabulous melding of different mediums.  

Sayhello


----------



## AlixaLock

Karen Stevan said:


> Especially as our boat sailed away with the five spots empty...three spots in three rows, two spots in our row.  I was aghast, considering how long we'd sweated in line.  I could only think they'd exhausted the singles queue; the cast members sorting us were plentiful and attentive enough.  Very annoying to see "singles" skip past us laughing, unless you're one of them, which I wish I'd been!  Persistence would help, as riding single is obviously an option.





CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Loved reading all your impressions, Karen! Be glad you didn't go the second day. The crowds were about triple. It was a total bust. We did one and half rides and went back to the hotel. I can attest to the frustrating experience SayHello had on the pirates ride. It made no sense at all--they were holding singles for no reason with tons of spaces on boats. Similarly, SayHello was sitting with my son while--they didn't want to do Seven Dwarves--and the three of us stood in what was supposed to be a 45 minutes singles ride and didn't move. I got out after 30 minutes and my husband and daughter after 45. That was when we left. From my understanding the fast passes sell out really early. Absolutely LOVED Pirates. It was my favorite Disney ride for about four weeks, LOL. I just tried the new Avatar and loved it, too. It's kind of a marriage between Tron, Pirates, and Soaring. Loved Mystic Manor, too.



I have to share your frustration at the epic line inefficiencies at Pirates (at SHDL overall, really.) We were incredibly lucky to jump into the line after it had been closed for a short time and found a wait time of around 45 minutes, when for most of the day the line had been in excess of 100 minutes or more.  But beyond that, there was rampant line jumping, cast members doing strange things by opening sections of the line that allowed people to bypass others in line ahead of them etc ...

During our trip, we planned a second day in Disney at the end of the tour and it was completely worth it.  I personally loved Yu Gardens and would not want to miss that portion of the tour, so I was very glad that we had a second day to look forward to.  On our adventure, for example, we were trapped in a quick service restaurant for almost 2 hours dues to an epic summer storm, so the cushion of the extra day was a huge morale boost when that happened.  I went back and forth about whether I wished we had done the same for HKDL and, ultimately, I'm glad we didn't.  The park was not crowded at all really,  and I enjoyed our day on Lantau Island, riding the cable car and seeing the "Big Buddah."  Tough decisions to make on a tour like this where there are so many options and it is virtually impossible to see everything in one shot!


----------



## CrazyZeus1

Just had to chime in... we just got our Chinese visas back from the company we used... CVSC... and they were EXCELLENT!!


----------



## CrazyZeus1

GerriS said:


> I am really enjoying reading the 2017 trip reports and everyone's posts. We are going to the Oct 22 trip. Anyone else on that trip?  We are arriving a day early and planning to take the Star Ferry to HKDL. Has anyone done that?  Also planing a follow-up day in SHDL and then the weekend at TKDLR. Looking forward to connecting with fellow travelers.


We are on that itenerary!!  It's me, Hubby Jeff, and 14yo Reese!  We're also meeting up with some great friends that we've done 5 ABDs with so far... Adult mom/daughter duo from Miami named Liz and Mariana!  Looking forward to our fun trip!!


----------



## Trina Enmon

CrazyZeus1 said:


> We are on that itenerary!!  It's me, Hubby Jeff, and 14yo Reese!  We're also meeting up with some great friends that we've done 5 ABDs with so far... Adult mom/daughter duo from Miami named Liz and Mariana!  Looking forward to our fun trip!!





CrazyZeus1 said:


> We are on that itenerary!!  It's me, Hubby Jeff, and 14yo Reese!  We're also meeting up with some great friends that we've done 5 ABDs with so far... Adult mom/daughter duo from Miami named Liz and Mariana!  Looking forward to our fun trip!!


I am on the October 22 ABD China. I'm doing 5 Disney Parks in 30 days. October 16-17-18 in WDW. I arrive HKDL for 2 nights on October 20 then start ABD on October 22. Then stay 2 night at SHDL for 2 nights November 2-4. Then November 4-6 I am at TDL. Then November 14-18 I'm at Disneyland California. I am so excited I applied for China Visa yesterday. I will pick it up on Monday. I want to keep my packing really light. October will be cooler and I hope not real cold. This is my 6th ABD all have been amazing.
Looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## GerriS

Great to meet everyone. My husband, Mike, and I will be on this trip. I will be applying for my Visas this week. I have a goal of visiting all the Disney Parks in one year. Started with Paris in April, Anaheim will be in Sept, China in Oct, Japan in Nov, finishing with Orlando next spring. Really Looking forward to this trip and having a great time reading everyone's trip reports. This is our second ABD. We did the backstage magic in 2012. I hear Oct is the best time to go.


----------



## Cousin Orville

AlixaLock said:


> I enjoyed our day on Lantau Island, riding the cable car and seeing the "Big Buddah."



Did you do this on your own?  If so, how much time did you spend there?  I've seen it recommended to purchase tickets on the crystal gondolas online as a way to minimize the lines.  What was your experience with the cable car lines?

Also, did you reserve Mr & Mrs Bund on line or just call them?  I put in an online request but haven't heard back.  What were your thoughts on the restaurant?


----------



## AlixaLock

Cousin Orville said:


> Did you do this on your own?  If so, how much time did you spend there?  I've seen it recommended to purchase tickets on the crystal gondolas online as a way to minimize the lines.  What was your experience with the cable car lines?
> 
> Also, did you reserve Mr & Mrs Bund on line or just call them?  I put in an online request but haven't heard back.  What were your thoughts on the restaurant?



Hey there!  Yes, we did Lantau Island on our own and it was very easy.  We had a fabulous time and recommend it, despite the heat, it was great to be outside and a little bit away from the city (although, not really, lol!)  

We took a cab from the hotel and the valet let the driver know where we were going.  In Lantau, there were dozens of cabs at the bottom of the entrance to the cable cars and we easily got one back.  We made sure to have our "take me to the Peninsula" card, but for the particular driver, we didn't really need it.  We spent the afternoon there.  I would estimate we left the hotel around 11:30 and we're back by 4 as we happen to have our welcome dinner that night.  We probably could have explored a little more, but I think this was more then enough time to get a good look around, take pictures and do some shopping.  They had some cute shops (we loved the "waving" cat store.) I'm sure the stores were charging tourists prices, but they were reasonable for us and, in retrospect, I'm glad we did buy there because there isn't a huge amount of shopping time on the trip as a whole.

100% for sure book online and bring the printed ticket with you (I don't think they can scan smart phones.)  The purchase line was huge and I was glad to bypass it.  The Crystal Car does allow you to bypass some of the line, I would say we spent about 30-50% less time in line then those waiting for the regular car, it was not a walk on.  I do highly recommend it, though, because it's just cool.  The views from the cable car are really interesting and you cross over several different landscapes.  And then there is this picture, which my daughter loves! LOL . We took the regular car back and there were no issues with lines on that end.  I personally wouldn't bother with the Crystal Car back... Like most things, the ride back seems so much quicker and it didn't seem needed or worth it, but of course your mileage may vary on that...



For Mr.and Mrs. Bund, we actually let the concierge at the Peninsula Shanghai book for us.  We sent them (the concierge) an email and they handled it for us and sent us a confirmation.  We did this with all the restaurants we reserved in Shanghai and Hong Kong and I'm glad we did.  We had really nice tables and good service at all the restaurants they booked for us. 

BTW, are you still thinking of Booking Mikki and her Watertown tour for your Shanghai time?


----------



## Karen Stevan

If I haven't gushed enough about Miki, please indulge my enthusiasm for her Water Town and Courtyard Life Experience, which was a highlight of my China adventure as a whole.
SPOILER ALERT:  Surprises abound and we went into the tour blind, not knowing what to expect, which made it extra magical.
Miki is the very sweetest person.  There were only four people on our tour and she gave us a very informative and delightful narrative during our drive to the first water (more touristy) town, helping the time fly by.  The rest rooms that broke up the drive were five-star, the whole experience was very comfortable and classy, despite the rural destination.
One of the biggest bonuses was being somewhere that wasn't swamped by tourists or part of a tourist network of things to see and do.  I felt throughout that I was Miki's friend and guest in China and she was showing me the best of her way of life as an experienced guide to the area.
We started off the tour on foot, which was enchanting, and then boarded a small, beautiful canal boat, manned by an elderly woman (gondalier) who sang to us beautifully and showed us herons who caught fish for their owners.  It felt like being in Venice; I compared the vibe to being in Europe in 70s/80s, the canals strewn with lanterns, lush foliage, bridges the oarswoman had to crouch under, people washing clothes, riding bikes, performing opera, playing games, such a sense of contentment and natural unfolding of order in life on the river.
From there, Miki took us to her own town, a smaller, more peaceful version of what we'd just seen, where she owns a teahouse, which is a charming home with courtyard and upper deck on the canal. The setting is priceless, and the absolutely stunning eight-course lunch with unlimited beverages....alcohol (we drank beer and champagne throughout) and a variety of teas, was the best of the best!  Halfway through the epic lunch, we took a break and aproned up for the dumpling lesson!  It was really fun, making the dough, filling, and hoping to finish up with an intricate little dumpling shape, which is harder to do than it appears, really, like all the crafts we encountered, including calligraphy, which Miki also invited us to practice, while digesting the first half of our repast.
After completing the marathon lunch, and we left so much food uneaten - the two other guests were very large men, who ate and drank with gusto without getting to the bottom of the feast Miki (and her sister, the chef behind the tasting), prepared for us!, a local guide arrived who took us on a walking tour of the town market and street scene.  He was energetic and humorous, and provided a welcome jolt after us having just gorged ourselves!
When we returned to the teahouse, Miki was dressed in the most fabulous tea-ceremony costume, with her hair beautifully arrayed, looking very elegant; she took us upstairs to the tea room, where we experienced a very authentic, traditional and leisurely tea ceremony.
It was literally one of the best days of my life - everything for us was perfect and I don't know if it was just the universe aligning, but I hope other travellers can appreciate Miki's gracious art at being a hostess and ambassador for her traditional and humble lifestyle, which allowed Michael and I to immerse ourselves in the countryside and an environment we would only have been able to fully access with her invitation and expert guidance.  Miki is the real deal!!
Five stars and highly recommended!!


----------



## Cousin Orville

AlixaLock said:


> Hey there!  Yes, we did Lantau Island on our own and it was very easy.  We had a fabulous time and recommend it, despite the heat, it was great to be outside and a little bit away from the city (although, not really, lol!)
> 
> We took a cab from the hotel and the valet let the driver know where we were going.  In Lantau, there were dozens of cabs at the bottom of the entrance to the cable cars and we easily got one back.  We made sure to have our "take me to the Peninsula" card, but for the particular driver, we didn't really need it.  We spent the afternoon there.  I would estimate we left the hotel around 11:30 and we're back by 4 as we happen to have our welcome dinner that night.  We probably could have explored a little more, but I think this was more then enough time to get a good look around, take pictures and do some shopping.  They had some cute shops (we loved the "waving" cat store.) I'm sure the stores were charging tourists prices, but they were reasonable for us and, in retrospect, I'm glad we did buy there because there isn't a huge amount of shopping time on the trip as a whole.
> 
> 100% for sure book online and bring the printed ticket with you (I don't think they can scan smart phones.)  The purchase line was huge and I was glad to bypass it.  The Crystal Car does allow you to bypass some of the line, I would say we spent about 30-50% less time in line then those waiting for the regular car, it was not a walk on.  I do highly recommend it, though, because it's just cool.  The views from the cable car are really interesting and you cross over several different landscapes.  And then there is this picture, which my daughter loves! LOL . We took the regular car back and there were no issues with lines on that end.  I personally wouldn't bother with the Crystal Car back... Like most things, the ride back seems so much quicker and it didn't seem needed or worth it, but of course your mileage may vary on that...
> 
> View attachment 261969
> 
> For Mr.and Mrs. Bund, we actually let the concierge at the Peninsula Shanghai book for us.  We sent them (the concierge) an email and they handled it for us and sent us a confirmation.  We did this with all the restaurants we reserved in Shanghai and Hong Kong and I'm glad we did.  We had really nice tables and good service at all the restaurants they booked for us.
> 
> BTW, are you still thinking of Booking Mikki and her Watertown tour for your Shanghai time?



Thanks, that's very helpful.  I'll keep trying with Mr & Mrs Bund.  We're staying at the Shanghai Disneyland Hotel as a part this DISBoards ABD.  Frustratingly Disney does not have an email listed for their concierge.  I may see if the Peninsula HK can help.

I did book the Watertown tour with Mikki.  Looking forward to it.  I also have a food tour in HK booked for the morning the ABD starts.  I'm also thinking of booking an evening tour of HK the night before.  2 months to go...


----------



## CaliKris

Cousin Orville said:


> Thanks, that's very helpful.  I'll keep trying with Mr & Mrs Bund.  We're staying at the Shanghai Disneyland Hotel as a part this DISBoards ABD.  Frustratingly Disney does not have an email listed for their concierge.  I may see if the Peninsula HK can help.
> 
> I did book the Watertown tour with Mikki.  Looking forward to it.  I also have a food tour in HK booked for the morning the ABD starts.  I'm also thinking of booking an evening tour of HK the night before.  2 months to go...



We took the MTR (train) from the Peninsula HK to the Big Buddha which was very easy.  It would also be even easier from the HKDL hotel (I think that is where the DIS trip is staying) as they are both on Lantau Island.  One stop to Sunny Bay, change trains, and one stop to Tung Chung.

Miki was fabulous as @Karen Stevan posted a great review above.  We were the only ones on her tour and it was one of the highlights of our China trip!  The lunch and tea ceremony were in a home she has purchased in a very small, un-touristy town.  We walked around the town a bit and were the only Westerners for miles around.  This made for some very fun interactions with the locals who were surprised to see us.


----------



## sayhello

Karen Stevan said:


> If I haven't gushed enough about Miki, please indulge my enthusiasm for her Water Town and Courtyard Life Experience, which was a highlight of my China adventure as a whole.
> SPOILER ALERT:  Surprises abound and we went into the tour blind, not knowing what to expect, which made it extra magical.
> Miki is the very sweetest person.  There were only four people on our tour and she gave us a very informative and delightful narrative during our drive to the first water (more touristy) town, helping the time fly by.  The rest rooms that broke up the drive were five-star, the whole experience was very comfortable and classy, despite the rural destination.
> One of the biggest bonuses was being somewhere that wasn't swamped by tourists or part of a tourist network of things to see and do.  I felt throughout that I was Miki's friend and guest in China and she was showing me the best of her way of life as an experienced guide to the area.
> We started off the tour on foot, which was enchanting, and then boarded a small, beautiful canal boat, manned by an elderly woman (gondalier) who sang to us beautifully and showed us herons who caught fish for their owners.  It felt like being in Venice; I compared the vibe to being in Europe in 70s/80s, the canals strewn with lanterns, lush foliage, bridges the oarswoman had to crouch under, people washing clothes, riding bikes, performing opera, playing games, such a sense of contentment and natural unfolding of order in life on the river.
> From there, Miki took us to her own town, a smaller, more peaceful version of what we'd just seen, where she owns a teahouse, which is a charming home with courtyard and upper deck on the canal. The setting is priceless, and the absolutely stunning eight-course lunch with unlimited beverages....alcohol (we drank beer and champagne throughout) and a variety of teas, was the best of the best!  Halfway through the epic lunch, we took a break and aproned up for the dumpling lesson!  It was really fun, making the dough, filling, and hoping to finish up with an intricate little dumpling shape, which is harder to do than it appears, really, like all the crafts we encountered, including calligraphy, which Miki also invited us to practice, while digesting the first half of our repast.
> After completing the marathon lunch, and we left so much food uneaten - the two other guests were very large men, who ate and drank with gusto without getting to the bottom of the feast Miki (and her sister, the chef behind the tasting), prepared for us!, a local guide arrived who took us on a walking tour of the town market and street scene.  He was energetic and humorous, and provided a welcome jolt after us having just gorged ourselves!
> When we returned to the teahouse, Miki was dressed in the most fabulous tea-ceremony costume, with her hair beautifully arrayed, looking very elegant; she took us upstairs to the tea room, where we experienced a very authentic, traditional and leisurely tea ceremony.
> It was literally one of the best days of my life - everything for us was perfect and I don't know if it was just the universe aligning, but I hope other travellers can appreciate Miki's gracious art at being a hostess and ambassador for her traditional and humble lifestyle, which allowed Michael and I to immerse ourselves in the countryside and an environment we would only have been able to fully access with her invitation and expert guidance.  Miki is the real deal!!
> Five stars and highly recommended!!


WOW!  This sounds amazing!  Now I'm jealous.  Sounds way better than our second day at SHDL (although that's actually not that hard to do).  But really, wish I'd known!

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> WOW!  This sounds amazing!  Now I'm jealous.  Sounds way better than our second day at SHDL (although that's actually not that hard to do).  But really, wish I'd known!
> 
> Sayhello


Lmao! So true.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Thanks for the advice everyone.  I was able to get Mr & Mrs Bund reservations.  Definitely looking forward to that!  @Karen Stevan I'm going to intentionally not read your review of Miki's tour since you seem to prefer the surprises, but I'm happy to see all the glowing reviews of her tour.

As for HK, we have a food tour the morning the ABD starts which I'm super excited about.    We're planning to going to see the Buddha the day before and may plan on a night tour of Kowloon(4-8pm so not too late).

Now I need to look into Beijing.  I definitely plan to do Country Kitchen, and I may go back to Capital M.  A little less than 2 months to go.


----------



## jlosee

Cousin Orville said:


> I did book the Watertown tour with Mikki.  Looking forward to it.  I also have a food tour in HK booked for the morning the ABD starts.  I'm also thinking of booking an evening tour of HK the night before.  2 months to go...



What day did you book your Watertown tour for?


----------



## Cousin Orville

jlosee said:


> What day did you book your Watertown tour for?



Oct 25th.  We're staying 2 post nights.


----------



## jlosee

Cousin Orville said:


> Oct 25th.  We're staying 2 post nights.



We are, too.  I wanted to surprise my wife with something. She thinks our post day will just be a day in the park but I think this will be a fun surprise after seeing all the great reviews.


----------



## Cousin Orville

jlosee said:


> We are, too.  I wanted to surprise my wife with something. She thinks our post day will just be a day in the park but I think this will be a fun surprise after seeing all the great reviews.



Cool!  You're welcome to join us on the 25th if you'd like.  I can send you a description of the tour if you like.  When are you leaving Shanghai?  We're flying home Friday afternoon.


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

Any shopping recommendations for this trip?  And did anyone get jade or pearls?  We're missing my daughter's 17th birthday while on our trip and I'd like to pick her up something nice (but not crazy!). Any other unique souvenirs I should be on the lookout for?

Laurie


----------



## Cousin Orville

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Any shopping recommendations for this trip?  And did anyone get jade or pearls?  We're missing my daughter's 17th birthday while on our trip and I'd like to pick her up something nice (but not crazy!). Any other unique souvenirs I should be on the lookout for?
> 
> Laurie



Lauri,

When we visit Old Shanghai, there's a lot of shopping around including a very large store with jewelry on the first level that ABD recommended.  I was looking for a jade piece and our Chinese guide went in with me to translate and help with recommendations.  They had lots of jade at different price points.  This is what I got fwiw:


----------



## sayhello

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Any shopping recommendations for this trip?  And did anyone get jade or pearls?  We're missing my daughter's 17th birthday while on our trip and I'd like to pick her up something nice (but not crazy!). Any other unique souvenirs I should be on the lookout for?
> 
> Laurie





Cousin Orville said:


> Lauri,
> 
> When we visit Old Shanghai, there's a lot of shopping around including a very large store with jewelry on the first level that ABD recommended.  I was looking for a jade piece and our Chinese guide went in with me to translate and help with recommendations.  They had lots of jade at different price points.  This is what I got fwiw:
> 
> View attachment 265937


Laurie,

As Cousin Orville said, the morning in Chinatown in Old Shanghai, one of the options was for Flo, our Local Guide, to take you to the 2 Government stores there.  One sold all sorts of Silk stuff, and the other had jade Jewelry and jade statuettes, etc.  It was nice stuff and most was very reasonably priced.  The salespeople there were very helpful.  (As were my fellow Adventurers and our Local Guide!)  They took credit cards.





Also, I'm assuming you'll be hitting Stanley Market while you're in Hong Kong.  A lot of the stuff there is very touristy stuff, but they had some nice shops, also.  Most of the places in Stanley Market seemed to want cash.

There's also some shopping on the way to the Great Wall.  We didn't have *that* much time to shop, but there were some interesting things to purchase there.  I and CaliforniaGirl09 got some sort of soft stone stamps that they carved our names in Chinese on.  They had your Chinese Zodiac animal carved onto the top.

They don't have many shops at Shanghai Disneyland.  The best shopping is at World Of Disney in their version of Downtown Disney.  T-shirts were pretty lame, I couldn't find one worth buying.

Sayhello


----------



## Lindaawilsoon

Cousin Orville said:


> Lauri,
> 
> When we visit Old Shanghai, there's a lot of shopping around including a very large store with jewelry on the first level that ABD recommended.  I was looking for a jade piece and our Chinese guide went in with me to translate and help with recommendations.  They had lots of jade at different price points.  This is what I got fwiw:
> 
> View attachment 265937



one thing i need help from experts, is it save to use Bank cards for shopping in China?? my friend suggest me to use VPN to access my bank accounts from android, iphone device.. i jut need to know why i buy vpn before doing this...


----------



## Theta

Could someone suggest about how much CHinese money one would need to withdraw at the airport for 3 people.  Assuming this is just for incidentals and meals that are not provided by Disney.  I have no clue.

Also at suggestions for HKD as well.


----------



## sayhello

Lindaawilsoon said:


> one thing i need help from experts, is it save to use Bank cards for shopping in China?? my friend suggest me to use VPN to access my bank accounts from android, iphone device.. i jut need to know why i buy vpn before doing this...


It was totally safe using credit cards in China.  I never heard anyone say they had a problem.  And they're accepted in many places.  About the only place there was an issue that I remember was Stanley Market.  Many vendors took credit cards, but some did not.

I used a VPN in China, but it was mostly because China blocks so many sites (Facebook, Instagram, Gmail).  It does provide an extra layer of security, too, but I don't do banking on my phone at home, either.  So I can't really speak to that.  I don't think the internet in China is any more dangerous than anywhere else in the world.  But I used Express VPN, and it was only like $12 for a month.  Totally worth it.



Theta said:


> Could someone suggest about how much CHinese money one would need to withdraw at the airport for 3 people.  Assuming this is just for incidentals and meals that are not provided by Disney.  I have no clue.
> 
> Also at suggestions for HKD as well.


I had a lot of HK dollars left over.  Ended up exchanging them for Yuan at the Beijing hotel.  Except for Stanley Market, cash really wasn't needed.  You could use it to buy bottles of water at HKDL, but most places took credit cards (except, as I said above, at Stanley Market).  And I wouldn't get your Money at the airport, the exchange rate is awful.  Either get it at your bank before you leave, or use an ATM near the hotel (I don't think there was one actually in the hotel).  If you don't want to carry cash for tips with you, make sure you hit the ATM that is a few blocks from the Shanghai Peninsula.  Your Chinese Adventure Guide really won't be able to accept and use anything besides Yuan.

Sayhello


----------



## Theta

sayhello said:


> I had a lot of HK dollars left over.  Ended up exchanging them for Yuan at the Beijing hotel.  Except for Stanley Market, cash really wasn't needed.  You could use it to buy bottles of water at HKDL, but most places took credit cards (except, as I said above, at Stanley Market).  And I wouldn't get your Money at the airport, the exchange rate is awful.  Either get it at your bank before you leave, or use an ATM near the hotel (I don't think there was one actually in the hotel).  If you don't want to carry cash for tips with you, make sure you hit the ATM that is a few blocks from the Shanghai Peninsula.  Your Chinese Adventure Guide really won't be able to accept and use anything besides Yuan.
> 
> Sayhello



I was wondering about the ATMs at the airport, if those were a good place to get cash.  Did you mean the ATMs have a bad exchange rate or the currency exchanges?

Also when you sign up for an ATM, do you have to download some software or is it just given a URL to use.  Can you use mulltiple devices?


----------



## sayhello

Theta said:


> I was wondering about the ATMs at the airport, if those were a good place to get cash.  Did you mean the ATMs have a bad exchange rate or the currency exchanges?


I meant the currency exchange.  If you can find an ATM, that would definitely be the best.



> Also when you sign up for an ATM, do you have to download some software or is it just given a URL to use.  Can you use mulltiple devices?


I'm assuming you meant VPN.  It's an app.  You download the app onto your phone or tablet or laptop, and log into that.  It will sign you into their servers.  It's really really pretty straight forward.  Apparently there's also browser extensions if you don't want to use an app.  You *can* use it on multiple devices.

https://www.expressvpn.com/https://www.expressvpn.com/

Let me know if you have any more questions or need any help.  It was really pretty easy.

Sayhello


----------

